# ابراج الحظ



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

القمر وتأثيره على يومك




















نعيد  تذكير القاريء فيما يلي بأهم تأثيرات القمر على برجه خلال انتقاله من برج  الى اخر وما يحتله من جانب مظلم ، غير واعي ومخبأ في نفسه.
 القمر يحكم السرطان ويمتد حكمه الى الثور وكلاهما لديهما طاقات عاطفية  طبيعية لكن حين يكون القمر في الأبراج المعاكسة : الجدي والعقرب يترك مقره  العاطفي ليتعامل مع امور السلطة والانجازات.
 كل يومين تقريبا وقبل ان يتحرك القمر الى برج جديد تمر فترة تعرف "بالفجوة  الفلكية"تشير الى وقت ما بين اخر اتصال او سيماء فلكي جرى للقمر مع كوكب  اخر ووقت تغييره للبرج انه نوع من فترة الفجر الكاذب او الفراغ ،وقت  للنشاطات الداخلية الراكدة مثل التأمل والعمل الروحاني ،النوم والقراءة وقد  يستمر هذا بضع دقائق او طوال يوم لكنه لا قيمة له لمواجهة هذه الفترة اوقف  كل المشاريع ولا تبحث عن النتائج ،يمكنك العمل في مشاريع لا تططلب الاثارة  :
 - القمر في الحمل: يجعلك تحب تحدي الملاحقة العاطفية والأوضاع الصعبة لكن حين تحصل على ما تريد تبرد همتك.
 - القمر في الثور: انت قوي صلب متمكن ...بحاجة الى اظهار حبك الثابت  والحساس لكنك تفقد الكثير من الاثارة في التزامك الطرق الضيقة المستقيمة.
 -القمر في الجوزاء: تجد صعوبة في الالتزام ولك حياة عاطفية متغيرة الشراكات يمكنك المراوغة والتبسط للوصول الى اهدافك.
 -القمر في السرطان: القمر هنا في اقوى حالاته يجعلك تحتاج الى من يحتاج  اليك تكون الأسعد في بيتك الدراسات الغريبة والنفسية تستفيد من هذا المركز.
 -القمر الى الاسد: انت الملك داعم ومستقر ومخلص وجذاب ودافيء ومحب لكن مظهرك متعجرف
 - القمر الى العذراء: يجذبك القمر هنا عادة الى اوضاع تلعب فيها دور المعلم  او الناقد او الشافي قد تجد صعوبة في تقبل الاخرين كما هو او ان تتمتع بما  انت.
 - القمر في الميزان: دورك هو المشاركة وستجد الأمور صعبة عليك وانت لوحدك  تزدهر في الاناقة والانسجام مركز القمر هذا يحتاج الى الخفة فالمشاعر  المكثفة تسبب تأرجح ميزان القمر.
 -القمر في العقرب: هنا تأخذ الاحباط بشكل مأساوي وغالبا ما تنجذب الى اوضاع  متطرفة ايجاد متنفس صحي لك في العمل المجدي قد يغير من احتياجاتك.
 - القمر في القوس: انت بحاجة الى الحرية ولا يمكنك تحمل ان يمتلك احد لكنك قادر على التعامل مع الحياة بمرح وروح المغامرة.
 - القمر الى الجدي: القمر هنا مصمم بارد محتسب تكون خلاله جاد في امور  الهيبة والسلطة اكثر من الحب تحسين مركزك في الحياة يعطيك أقصى الرضى.
 -القمر الى الدلو: انت صديق للجميع هنا وتحافظ على الصداقات العلاقات  الحميمة جدا قد تجدها مزعجة معيقة لانك دائما تحتاج الى الكثير من المساحة.
 -القمر الى الحوت: القمر المائي هنا بحاجة  الى مرسي يساعده كل الالتصاق بالواقع العمل المبدع يعطيه القدرة على التعبير عن نفسه.
​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

اعرف خطيبتك من برجها ؟ 

 







فتاة  الحمل  طائشة ... كثيرة الكلام وتميل الى الخصام والنزاع عاطفية جداً ...  نشيطة ومتسرعة وغالباً ما تقع في الحب بجنون... هذه الفتاة غير صبورة  بالنسبة لمتطلبات الجمال فهي لا تستطيع ان تضيع وقتاً طويلاً عند الكوافير  ومن ثم فهي تحتاج الى دروس في المكياج لكي توازن قوة ملامحها ... تتعرض  كثيراً للصداع ويجب ان تتجنب الاجهاد البصري حتى لا تتعب عينيها فهما جزء  من جمالها... وتتميز بحبها لبريق الشهرة ولذلك فهي تحاول كثيراً التقرب من  المشاهير ... تميز بالشجاعة وقوة الشخصية وهي غالباً ما ترتبط بشخصية اكثر  رقة منها.
تتميز بالكرم وتقدس الشعور بالحرية كثيراً ولكنها تفتقد الى الصبر الكافي  امام المشاكل ، كما ان اعصابها تثور سريعاً ومن ابرز مزاياها انها تتطلع  دائماً الى النجاح ويهمها ان تجد شريك حياتها ناجحاً ايضاً ولذلك فأنها  تساعده بكل قواها للوصول الى النجاح والشهرة.

فتاة الثور:  جميلة ... محبوبة ، سعيدة الحظ والطالع  لها جاذبية خاصة  وتمتاز برخامة الصوت ..صبورة جداً وصلبة جداً ، تخشى كثيراً من ان تقول او  تفعل الشيء الخطأ ... في الحب تبحث عن التملك لأنها تريد الامن ، وتحب  ايضاً امتلاك الاشياء الجميلة.. ربة بيت ناجحة ولكنها زوجة غيورة ومن  صفاتها الفلكية حبها للكتمان الشديد ، هي بحاجة كبيرة الى التعبير عن  عواطفها اكثر .
تمتاز فتاة الثور بدفء العاطفة وتحتاج الى شخص عاطفي ايضاً ومن الصعب عليها  الارتباط بشخص واقعي لا تبدو في تصرفاته حرارة العواطف وهي لا تشعر  بالاستقرار الا وهي في فيض من العاطفة والحنان والتفاهم والتجاوب .. تمتاز  بنوع من العناد الذي قد يؤثر في شخصيتها سلباً ورغم ذلك فهي تمتاز بالصبر  والمكافحة وحسن التفاهم مع الناس وتستطيع كسب حبهم وتقديرهم بسرعة .

فتاة الجوزاء : حادة الطبع ..سريعة الغضب ... كثيرة المزاح تحب من الرجل ان  يخاطب فيها عقلها مثلما يخاطب قلبها ... جسمها جميل غالباً ونظراتها تبدو  اكثر لمعاناً مع الزمن .. هي من النوع الذي يحب انجاز عشرة اعمال في آن  واحد ولكن في النهاية تجد انها لم تنجز حتى واحداً منها .. قلقها يؤدي بها  غالباً الى الشعور بالسخط والعصبية وغالباً ما تقع ضحية للانفعال.
تتميز بروحها المرحة وتقديرها للصداقة ولكنها حادة اللسان ومن الممكن ان  تؤذي الآخرين بإنتقاداتها ومن صفاتها الاندفاع والتهور الى الحد الذي  يجعلها تداعب الاخرين بغير تحفظ ، في حين انه من الافضل ان تحتفظ بهذه  المداعبات لزوجها حتى لا يشعر بالغيرة من الآخرين... فتاة الجوزاء مليئة  بالحيوية ولكنه ثرثارة بعض الشيء وعلى قدر من الذكاء رغم ارتمائها في  مجاراة الموضى سواء في الملابس او المكياج.

فتاة السرطان:  خفيفة الدم ..حلوة الروح وتعشق التغيير جميلة بصفة عامة  وتتمتع بنعومة انثوية وظرف يجذب اليها الرجال..تميل الى الكسل بالنسبة  للجمال ويجب تشجيعها على ان تبذل مجهوداً في هذا المجال ... تحب الاحتفاظ  بعادات ثابتة اكثر مما تحب الابداع وتفضل كذلك الاحتفاظ بالملابس القديمة  رغم انتهاء موضتها...تعاني من الارق وغالباً ما تتزوج مبكراً .
من السهل ان تقع فتاة السرطان بالخطأ نتيجة عدم اهتمامها بمشاعر الغير  وسرعة غضبها... غالباً ما ترتبط بمن شاركها رحلتها العاطفية الاولى عندما  تفتحت عواطفها على الحب ، فهي من النوع المخلص الذي لا يعرف التقلبات  العاطفية واهم شيء بالنسبة لها هو الاستقرار في بيت سعيد مع الشخص الذي  ارتبطت به سنوات طويلة.

فتاة الاسد  : ظريفة ومحظوظة .. مشحونة بالكبرياء  فخورة معجبة بنفسها ،  طموحة وتحب المظاهر ، وهي مشحونة بالحيوية وجميلة في شبابها وتهتم بنفسها  الى درجة كبيرة ... اذا اهنتها او اسأت اليها فأنها لا تستطيع ان تنام ،  مخلصة ولا تتحمل بالتالي عدم الاخلاص ... تميل الى الزواج من اجل السمعة او  النفوذ ... فتاة الاسد من النوع المسيطر الذي يحب ان يسير حياة الآخرين  ... في معظم الاحيان تكون رغباتها طيبة ولكنها ترفض المعارضة.
تتزوج على اساس عاطفي ولا تهتم كثيراً بشخصية شريك حياتها ... رغبتها  الدائمة في الاستعراض تجعلها تختار المكياج الذي يتميز بألوانه الجريئة  وخاصة بالنسبة لظلال العينين وتغيير لون الشعر ... طموحة وذات كبرياء ...  حادة الطبع من عيوبها الغرور والتعالي والفخر ولكنها تمتاز بالنبل والشجاعة  والمقدرة والعظمة وعفة النفس ... مستقلة في الفكر والرأي وحرة في القول  والعمل.

فتاة العذراء :  عصبية المزاج ، دائمة الشكوى ... لا تستقر على رأي. منظمة  جداً وتظل شابة بشكل مدهش بالرغم من شعورها بالانقباض النفسي احياناً ،  حينما تكون جميلة فأن نظرتها للجمال تكون كاملة ، ولكن حينما تكون وحيدة  فأنها تهمل في هيئتها وتميل الى وضع المكياج البسيط وترتدي ملابس تتميز  بالوقار.
لا يتعبها العمل الشاق وتحتاج الى الحب ولكنها لا تندفع فيه ، بحثها عن  الكمال هو غالباً سبب عصبيتها ، في احيان كثيرة تكون متحفظة لأنها تتوقع  الكمال من نفسها ومن الآخرين ولذلك فهي منتقدة لاذعة ويصعب ارضاؤها...تتميز  بالخجل ولذلك فهي لا تقدم على المغامرات العاطفية ، وتمتاز ايضاً بأنها  كثيرة الانتقاد للآخرين، وهي تحتاج الى شخص على قدر كبير من الفهم الواعي  لكي تعيش سعيدة.

فتاة الميزان : ذكية بشوشة وتمتاز بجاذبية طبيعية جميلة ورشيقة وانيقة  متزنة تقدر الجمال والموضة ... تهتم كثيراً بنفسها ونادراً ما تتعرض للسمنة  ، اجتماعية جداً ، تضايقها العزلة ولا تشعر بأنها استيقظت فعلاً الا بعد  الظهر ... تفضل قضاء وقت طويل في الحمام ، وهي دبلوماسية لدرجة كبيرة وتعرف  كيف تتعامل مع الرجال ... تتميز شخصيتها بجاذبيتها للآخرين ، ولكن من  الصعب ارضاؤها . تفكيرها منحصر في نفسها ولكنها عندما تفكر في الآخرين تصبح  من معدن نادر الوجود ... تحب بسرعة وتفضل امير الاحلام الذي يتميز بالشكل  الجميل الجذاب ، ولكنها عند اختيارها للزوج تدقق في الاختيار لأنها تحب  الاستقرار وتتميز بصدق الاحساس ورؤية الاشياء غير المنظورة وتميل الى الحب  الروحاني اكثر من الحب الشهواني. 

فتاة العقرب : جميلة ومدللة ... سيئة الحظ غالباً  مثيرة للاهتمام ومغرية  جداً ... وجهها له سحر شيطاني ... تبدو في احسن حالاتها بعد الظهر وليلاً .  تحب الالوان اللامعة والبراقة حينما تكون معتدلة المزاج .. اما حينما تكون  مكتئبة فهي تفضل الالوان القاتمة وتنجذب غالباً الى الرجال الاقل شأناً  منها ... تأخذ كل شيء بجدية ولكنها تعاني من القلق .
تتميز فتاة العقرب بالغيرة الشديدة وحب التملك ومع ذلك فأنها من الممكن ان  تضحي في سبيل شخص او اثنين في العائلة اغلى التضحيات وعواطفها لا تنحصر في  اسرتها لوحدها... تهتم جداً بمحاولة فرض شخصيتها على زوجها واولادها... وهي  كذلك من النوع الخيالي جداً ويظهر في شخصيتها التصميم على عمل كل ما هو  صحيح ، وتمتاز ايضاً عن غيرها بالحاسة السادسة التي تشعرها بالحوادث  القادمة.

فتاة القوس:  شجاعة وطموحة ... تحب السيطرة والظهور. لبيبة عاقلة ، تعد من  الجميلات بقوامها الرشيق ، محظوظة جداً يحالفها الحظ في معظم نواحي حياتها ،  تتمتع بجاذبية خاصة ... عندما تخطىء فأنها تدرك اخطاءها وتصلحها في الحال  بعد ان تعتذر لصاحب الشأن... من الممكن التغاضي عن بعض اخطائها احياناً  لأنها لا تدل على سوء نية بالنسبة للآخرين ، ولكنها تدل على وجهة نظر  بالنسبة للحياة كلها، وفي بعض الاحيان تقسو في الحكم على الآخرين ... مليئة  بالحيوية والتفاؤل ويشعر الآخرون بسعادة لقضاء الوقت معها.. تميل الى عمل  الكثير من التغيرات في مظهرها وتسريحة شعرها ... طموحة بطبيعتها قوية  الارادة وصريحة اكثر من اللازم ... تميل الى المرح واللهو والطرب وفي نفس  الوقت تحافظ على كرامتها وتغير عليها غيرة شديدة .

فتاة الجدي : جميلة وذكية ... تميل لكل جديد ولكنها مسرفة .. جميلة للغاية ،  قانعة بقسمتها وتعد من اصلح الزوجات اللواتي يدفعن ازواجهن الى الامام  وتقف وراءه وقت الضيق والشدة ، تشجعه وتشد من ازره وتخفف عنه ويلات الحياة  وتساعده على احتمالها وتحملها.... تمتاز برجاحة العقل والتحكم في عواطفها  وترتيب حياتها وظروفها وفقاً لحالتها مع عمل حساب كبير للمستقبل والشيخوخة.
قوية الارادة وبحثها عن الكمال يدفعها الى الاصرار ولكن عدم بلوغها اليه  يصيبها احياناً بالاكتئاب... تفضل البساطة في المكياج والتصرفات ، كما تفضل  الاستيقاظ مبكراً ... ذوقها مدهش في الالوان وتكره الكسل وتحب الاستمتاع  بصحبة الناس المثيرين للاهتمام ... عقلها تحليلي وهادىء ونادراً ما تغفر  الاساءة.

فتاة الدلو : مدبرة ... كريمة الاخلاق ... تميل الى الكآبة .. شخصيتها قوية  واخلاقها متينة وروحها عالية .. كل تصرفاتها بعيدة عن مواطن الشك والظن  والانتقاد ... ذكية لبقة في حديثها ومعاملاتها ... تميل للمجتمعات  والاختلاط وتنتهز الفرص لدفع زوجها الى الامام ... عاطفية وعاطفتها مهزوزة ،  تحب المديح والتملق ودائمة التفكير في المستقبل .
فتاة الدلو تعتمد على نفسها في الحب ولكنها لا تجد الرجل الصحيح الا في سن  متأخرة وهي تحب تضليل الآخرين عن حقيقة دوافعها... تحب الشخص المليء  بالحيوية والذي يعبر عن شخصية غير عادية ولذلك يجب عليها عدم التسرع في  الاختياروالا فأنها سوف تشعر بالندم طوال حياتها لأنها دائماً تتوقع اكثر  مما يحدث في الحقيقة فتصاب بخيبة الامل ... تشعر دائماً ان المكر والخداع  شيئان حقيران اقل من مستوى الانسان.

فتاة الحوت : رقيقة القلب .. محبة وحنونة ... تنسى الاساءة بسرعة تمتاز  بذكاء غريب قلما تستعمله وتستفيد منه لأن قلبها وعواطفها هي المسيطرة على  كل تصرفاتها .. عندما تحب فأنها تتسرع وتقدم على التضحيات العظيمة دون  النظر الى العواقب ... لها نزوة طائشة في اختيار الازواج ولا يهمها مركز  الزوج المالي ما دام مقبول الشكل وعديم التجارب ... ولذلك فهي تتزوج دائماً  بمن يصغرونها سناً ولا تتورع عن الصرف عليه اذا كانت امكانياتها المادية  تساعد...ينجذب اليها الرجال لأنها تبدو مثيرة وتتظاهر بأنها عديمة الحيلة ،  كما انها تتظاهر بحنان كاذب ... غير مستقرة عاطفياً ولا بد لها من تفادي  الحنان الكاذب وان تتكيف وتتأقلم مع مقتضى حال المحيطين بها لتشعر بالسعادة  والاستقرار... رغبتها في اسعاد الآخرين تجعلها تتصرف بشكل سطحي وبدون  تفكير.


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

*ساعة ميلادك وتاثيرها على برجك





قد  يستغرب البعض من سبب الاختلاف في خصائص شخصين من مواليد نفس البرج ، بل  ونفس اليوم ايضاً ..مع انهم من نفس البرج وواقعان تحت تأثير نفس الكوكب ..  علم الفلك يملك التحليل السهل والواضح للإجابة على هذا التساؤل الذي يراود  الكثيرين من محبي التنجيم والفلك .. فالساعة التي ولد فيها الانسان وليس  اليوم فقط لها تأثير كبير في رسم شخصيته وطباعه وهم لهذه الغاية قسموا  اليوم الى 12 فترة زمنية ،كل فترة تستغرق ساعتين وقاموا بدراسة وضعية  الكواكب المؤثرة على الابراج خلال هذه الفترات .. فعندما تتحرك الشمس في كل  من هذه الفترات فإن بقية الكواكب تقوم بحركة مرافقة هي الاخرى الامر الذي  يجعل تأثيرها يختلف كل ساعتين، ولذلك فأن مواليد نفس اليوم يختلفون عن  بعضهم من حيث الساعة التي ولدوا فيها. لذلك ما عليك الا سؤال امك لتعود  بالذاكرة الى الوراء وتخبرك بالساعة التي ولدت فيها ..لأن دراستك لتأثير  الشمس والكواكب عليك خلال هذه الساعة، قد تساعدك في فهم بعض الامور التي لم  تستطع فهمها من دراسة التوقعات الفلكية لبرجك .

12 ليلاً - 2 صباحاً 
الكوكب المؤثر : عطارد
شعار المولود في هذه الفترة هو "المعرفة قوة"، وهو شخص فضولي يحب الاطلاع  على جميع الاخبار خاصة اذا كانت مثيرة وتحمل طابع الاشاعة ..يحب البروز ولا  يحتمل البقاء في الظل ، يسعى للحصول على اعلى المراكز ..يبقى حزيناً حتى  يشعر بأنه اصبح مركز اهتمام من يحيطون به .

2 صباحاً - 4 صباحاً 
الكوكب المؤثر : الزهرة
شخص مادي ومسرف ..معتاد على التبذير .. يؤمن بما يراه ويلمسه ..مستعد للعمل  ساعات اضافية في سبيل الحصول على مكافآت مادية ..الاشخاص المولودون في هذه  الفترة يستطيعون الوصول الى كل ما يخططون له بحكم عزيمتهم واصرارهم الشديد  ، وكل ما يحتاجونه هو تطويروصقل مهاراتهم .. كما ينبغي ان لا تصرفهم  طموحاتهم المادية عن الشعور باصدقائهم المحيطين بهم

4 صباحاً - 6 صباحاً 
الكوكب المؤثر : المريخ 
يحبون الحرية ويقدسونها كثيراً .. لديهم شعور بأنهم ولدوا ليكونوا زعماء  ..يمتازون بالاستقامة والامانة ويسعون دائماً الى مساعدة كل من حولهم حتى  لو تطلب الامر بعض التضحيات الشخصية ... يلجأون الى القوة احياناً للوصول  الى ما يسعون اليه الامر الذي يجعل عدد اعداءهم يزداد بشكل مضطرد .. لضمان  النجاح يحتاج هؤلاء الاشخاص الى تعلم روح التعاون والايمان بفوائدها في  تحقيق النجاح .

6 صباحاً - 8 صباحاً 
الكوكب المؤثر : اورانوس
اشخاص اجتماعيون ويمتازون بالحنكة والدبلوماسية ، ثقتهم في انفسهم عالية ،  يثيرون انطباعاً ايجابياً لدى محدثيهم من اللقاء الاول .. غالباً ما يصلون  الى درجات عالية من الشهرة ويتبوأون مراكزاً مهمة ... يحبون القيام بالمهام  الانسانية التي تساعد في تخفيف الآم الآخرين فتراهم يشاركون في تنظيم  حملات التبرعات لصالح المعاقين او المتضررين من النكبات الطبيعية كالزلازل  او الكوارث الاخرى .

8 صباحاً - 10 صباحاً 
الكوكب المؤثر : نبتون
يمتاز المولودون في هذه الفترة بالغموض والانغلاق الشديدين ...حساسون  للغاية ويشعرون بالتأثر الشديد لأي نقد يقال بحقهم ... علاقاتهم الاجتماعية  محدودة ويحبون العمل بالخفاء وهم ميالون الى الوحدة ..يؤمنون بالروحانيات  وعلم التنجيم .
قنوعون واكثر ما يكرهون الجشع والخداع ..اذا ما طلب احد مساعدتهم فإنهم لا  يتوانون عن تقديمها ويشعرون بسعادة كبيرة عندما يشكرهم الآخرون على  مساعدتهم التي لولاها لكانت معاناتهم لم تنته.

10 صباحاً - 12 ظهراً 
الكوكب المؤثر : زحل
درجة طموح مواليد هذه الفترة كبيرة جداً وتترافق مع الارادة الفولاذية ..  يحبون روح الدعابة والمرح ... طموحهم الشديد وتحديهم للمصاعب يجلبان لهم  الكثير من الاعداء الذين يحاولون الحد من نجاحاتهم من منطلق الغيرة والحسد  خاصة اذا ما كان ذلك النجاح يندرج في اطار الترقيات المهنية... يتأثر  مواليد هذه الفترة كثيراً بأمهاتهم اللواتي يستلهمون منهن الكثير الكثير في  تصرفاتهم اليومية وتعاملهم مع الناس ... رغم اتهام الناس لهؤلاء بإفتقارهم  الى قوة الشخصية،الا انهم غالباً ما يصبحون شخصيات اجتماعية مشهورة.

12 ظهراً - 2 بعد الظهر
الكوكب المؤثر: جوبيتير
فضوليون ويسعون الى اكتساب المعلومات الجديدة دائماً ..فتراهم يخوضون تجارب  عديدة ويقومون برحلات كثيرة من اجل الحصول على المعلومات واشباع فضولهم.
معظم مواليد هذه الفترة يتغربون عن اوطانهم وقد يهاجرون منها في معمعان  البحث عن الجديد والمتغير ..يكرهون الروتين كثيراً ..اذا بحثت عنهم في  المنزل فنادراً ما تجدهم هناك ، فهم دائمو الترحال والخروج ... مشروعاتهم  التجارية تتعرض في احيان كثيرة الى الفشل بسبب ضعف متابعتهم نتيجة الملل  وحب التغيير وكذلك زواجهم الذي ينتهي في احيان كثيرة الى الانفصال.

2 بعد الظهر - 4 مساء
الكوكب المؤثر : بلوتون
انيقون وذوو جاذبية جنسية عالية ... يحبون حياة البذخ والرفاهية بغض النظر  عن امكاناتهم المادية فتراهم يستدينون النقود لصرفها على ملذاتهم وحاجاتهم  الكمالية مما يجعلهم يتعرضون لمضايقات دائمة من قبل الدائنين ..لا يحترمون  كثيراً التزاماتهم الشخصية التي قطعوها على انفسهم ويتحججون بشتى الوسائل  والحجج لتبرير تصرفاتهم .. غير حقودين وينسون الاساءة بعد فترة قصيرة  ونادراً ما يفتعلون المشاكل والشجارات ، بل انهم في احيان كثيرة يبدون بعض  التنازل في سبيل منع هذه الشجارات .

4 مساء- 6 مساء
الكوكب المؤثر : فينوس
يكرهون العزلة ويميلون دائماً الى العلاقات الاجتماعية الدافئة ..تراهم  يكونون الكثير من الصداقات التي تفرض عليهم الزيارات المتبادلة الكثيرة .
يحبون إنجاز اعمالهم بأنفسهم ، فتجدهم يتجنبون تكليف الآخرين بالقيام بذلك  نيابة عنهم ..اذا بدأوا عملاً فإنهم ينجزونه على اكمل وجه أو قد يصرفون  النظر عن القيام به اذا شعروا بأن عملهم سيعتريه بعض النقص... اشخاص  متفهمون من السهل التعامل معهم للوصول الى النجاح ، لكن سلبيتهم الوحيدة هي  بطؤهم الشديد في تنفيذ المهمات وذلك بدافع الحرص على عدم الخطأ.

6 مساء- 8 مساء
الكوكب الموثر : عطارد
مواليد هذه الفترة صبورون ويمتازون بدرجة تحد عالية .. يثيرون دهشة من  حولهم عندما يرونهم يبتسمون حتى في احلك الظروف ..بالمقابل فأنهم لا يرضون  بالقليل وطموحاتهم غالباً ما تفوق الخيال ..يسعون الى تضخيم الامور  والمبالغة ..روحهم المعنوية عالية دائماً وكذلك ثقتهم بالنفس .
لا يستعجلون حصاد ثمار هم نجاحاتهم ويفضلون الانتظار الى اللحظة الاخيرة ، فطبختهم يجب ان تتم على نار هادئة.
اذا ما تعرضوا الى فشل معين فإنهم يستسلمون للامر الواقع ويبدأون من جديد.

8 مساء- 10 مساء
الكوكب المؤثر : الشمس
اشخاص خلاقون وهم بمثابة الشمس الساطعة في حياة من يحيطون بهم .. ذوو  مهارات عالية وبديهة سريعة ..قد يخطئون ولكن اخطاءهم نادرة .. واذا اخطأوا  فإنهم يجيدون معالجة الآثار المترتبة على خطأهم بسرعة .
يكرهون التملق والتسلق والنفاق ..صريحون حتى في الامور التي قد تعرضهم الى  خسارات مادية ..اذا شعروا بأن احدهم يحاول خداعهم فإنهم يقطعون علاقتهم معه  ويتعاملون معه وكأنه لم يكن قط موجوداً في حياتهم ...يحبون الاطفال كثيراً  ويسعون الى المشاركة في جميع النشاطات التي من شأنها دعم الطفولة ..وكذلك  لديهم رفق كبير بالحيوان.

10 مساء - 12 منتصف الليل
الكوكب المؤثر : القمر
يخشون تقلبات الدهر كثيراً وغالباً ما يبحثون عن الاستقرار والأمان ولا  يشعرون بسعادة ما لم يتحقق لهم هذا الامان. .. رومانسيون كثيراً وهم خير من  يقدر الحبيب وشريك الحياة، واذا ما اختاروه فإنهم يعتبرون ان ذلك هو  الاختيار الوحيد والابدي .. علاقتهم العائلية متينة جداً وكذلك علاقتهم بمن  حولهم من الاصدقاء والاقارب ، فتراهم يسألون دائماً عن اخبار الاصدقاء  والاقارب وفي المناسبات السعيدة والحزينة يكونون اول المتواجدين لأداء  الواجب... لا يحبون المغامرة او المخاطرة ، ونادراً ما يقبلون على مشاريع  تقل نسبة النجاح فيها عن 90% .. حذرون ومخلصون الى ابعد الحدود .
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

*: ابنتك من برجها





ابنتك  عفوية اذا هي من برج الحمل هي شديدة الذكاء اذا هي من برج الثور تكره  الروتين والرتابة ، هذا يعني انها من مواليد برج الجوزاء اذا كانت حساسة  جدا فهي من برج السرطان واذا تميزت بالطموح فهذا يعني انها من برج الاسد  اما اذا كانت منظمة فهي من برج العذراء ، اذا كانت ابنتك اجتماعية فمن  المؤكد انها من برج الميزان واذا كانت متهورة فهي من برج العقرب اما اذا  كانت مرحة ومحبة للحياة فهي من برج القوس هل هي هادئة اذا هي من برج الجدي  اما اذا كانت تحب العزلة فهي من برج الدلو واذا كانت عاطفية جدا فهي من برج  الحوت .

برج الحمل اذا كانت ابنتك من برج الحمل فاعرفي انها فتاة عملية مليئة  بالحيوية والنشاط ترفض تحمل الامور الرسمية والقواعد الصارمة وتكره ان تفرض  عليها الخيارات من الخارج ، العفوية والاندفاع يسيطران على حياة مولود  الحمل العاطفية فهي قد تقع في الحب من النظرة الاولى ولكن هذا الحب القوي  والمفاجيء يمكن ان يزول بسرعة تماما كما بدأ مندفعة هي يستهويها العمل  العام ويدفعها تفاؤلها الدائم الى المبالغة والرغبة في انجاز اعمال عظيمة  معتادة على الحركة والنشاط تكره المرض والبقاء في السرير لذلك عليك ان  تنصحيها بأخذ فترات من الراحة تستعد خلالها قوتها خلالها قوتها التي تبددها  في العمل والعواطف تحب الازياء الرياضية الخالية من التعقيد وتحرص على  اتباع الموضة بارتداء اشياء غريبة تثير الدهشة شرط الا تكون متأنقة اما  اللون الذي يناسبها فالاحمر .

برج الثور تتميز الفتاة الثور بالثبات والواقعية تتمتع بذكاء حاد واتزان في  التصرفات بطيئة هي في استيعاب المواقف الجديدة وعندما تقر رأيها على امر  لا تحيد عن الطريق المرسوم تجد صعوبة في منح ثقتها لاي كان وحتى لوالدتها  ولكنها عندما تحب تتحول الى فتاة مرحة دافئة وحساسة ، هي صاحبة صفات عديدة  تخولها النجاح في حياتها العملية وابرزها المثابرة والعزم والاصرار تنجح في  المجال التجاري وتحب كسب المال تجذبها الحياة البسيطة القريبة من الطبيعة  والارض تحب الموائد السخية لكنها تميل الى الشراهة وبالتالي الى السمنة  عليك تشجيعها على تبني نظام غذائي متوازن وممارسة الرياضة بشكل منتظم واخذ  قسط وافر من النوم الذي يعتبر بمثابة دواء منشط ومنعش تبحث الفتاة الثور عن  الراحة والنوعية في ملابسها فتختار الازياء العلمية المصنوعة من مواد  طبيعية والبعيدة عن التكلف اما الالوان التي تناسبها فالاخضر والزمردي  والازرق .

برج الجوزاء  ابنتك الجوزاء ازدواجية في طبعها تجمع بين الحدس والمنطق  عصبية لكنها تسيطر على ردود فعلها فتبدو دائما هادئة ورصينة حيوية جدا مرحة  وساخرة ،حبها الكبير للحرية يمنعها من التعلق بالاشخاص والاماكن لذلك  ترينها كثيرة الحركة جريئة تحمي نفسها من فضول الاخرين وحشريتهم تهرب من  الروتين والرتابة وتميل الى المهن التي تعبر عن حس الخلق والابداع والتي  تدفعها للحركة والتغيير والسفر الدائم فهل اختارت الصحافة ام التمثيل  التجاري ؟
مشكلتها الاساسية انها لا تثابر على العمل الذي تقوم به تجد صعوبة في بلوغ  قمة النجاح عصبية جدا تتأثر بسرعة وقدرتها على المقاومة ليست كبيرة انصحيها  بممارسة تقنيات الاسترخاء لان معظم الاوجاع التي تعاني منها مصدرها نفسي  عصبي ازياؤها شابة فهي تحب الموضة البسيطة والحيوية التي يسودها المرح  ثيابها عملية بعيدة عن التكلف ولكنها غريبة نوعا ما اما الالوان التي  تناسبها فالرمادي والصدفي .

برج السرطان  اذا كانت ابنتك من برج السرطان فمن الطبيعي ان تلاحظي  انشدادها الى التاريخ والماضي وارتباطها بجذورها التي تعتبرها نقطة  الارتكاز والانطلاق، حساسة هي حالمة ساحرة وفضولية تخاف مواجهة مشاكل  الحياة ويحلو لها اللجوء الى عالم الطفولة والعيش في كنف والدتها .
رومنطقية تتميز بحدس وقدرة على استباق الامور ,خيالها افضل حليف لها  يساعدها على تحمل اصعب الظروف .تحترم النظام والسلطة ,تميل نحو المهن  المرتبطة بالطفولة والتاريخ وعلم النفس وتنجح في كتابة الشعرب والتصوير  ,عصبيتها تؤثر على جهازها الهضمي وتجعل من القرحة واوجاع المعدة نقطة ضعفها  الدائمة ,عليك نصحها بتناول وجبات صحية متوازنة وبمضغ الطعام جيدا خصوصا  انها ميالة الى البدانة .تناسبها الموضة الهادئة الرومنسية التي يسودها  اللون الابيض والموضة المستوحاه من الماضي ,القريبة من الواقع وتوقعات  المجتمع ,اما الالوان التي تناسبها فالابيض والفضي .

برج الاسد تتميز المولودة الاسد بطبعها الناري ,تحب البروز وتفتخر بنفسها,  لا شيء يهمها اكثر من النجاح والفخامة .ذكية ,منظمة ,طموح ,صريحة جدا  ,عنيدة تهوى الاشياء الثمينة.لاتشعر بالاستقرار الا عندما تثير اعجاب  محيطها ,فهي بحاجة دائمة الى حب الاخرين ولا تتحمل الوحدة .تنجح في المهن  الحرة والفنية التي تجذبها بشكل كبير ,لانها لا تتحمل العيش في مكتب مقفل  ,وتتميز في مجال التجارة والاعلانات.حبها للحياة يسبب لها بعض المشاكل  الصحية ,انصحها بالاحتراس والاقلال من الطعام والاكثار من ساعات الراحة,  ولكنها عموما تتميز بصحة جيدة تمكنها من التغلب على الامراض بسرعة.تحب  الفخامة والتالق في مجال الموضة ,لذا تفتش دائما عن المواد الثمينة مثل  الحرير والستان ,الوانها المناسبة الاصفر الذهبي ,البرتقالي الحاد  والارجواني .

برج العذراء ابنتك العذراء منطقيةوعقلانية لدرجة تجعلها تفتقد العفوية  ,محبة للكمال هي سيدة نفسها منظمة ,تتميز بعطش كبير للمعرفة لدرجة انها  تغرق في الكتب لكسب ثقافة واسعة ,مظهرها الخارجي الانيق والبعيد عن الشوائب  يناسب شخصيتها .متحفظة في علاقتها مع الاخرين ما لم تطمئن الى طباعهم  وتصرفاتهم ,الحوار معها صعب لانها تخبىء خلف مظهر البرودة والسيطرة على  النفس طبيعة مشحونة بالشك والقلق .غالبا ما تنجح في المهن التقنية او  الحرفية وفي العلوم الطبيعية، وضعها الصحي مصدر قلقها الدائم ,حساسة تجاه  أي اضطراب صحي ولكنها تعالج امراضها في الوقت المناسب ,عدم ممارستها وحبها  للرياضة يخفقان من قدرتها على مقاومة المشاكل الصحية. ازياؤها عملية  وكلاسيكية تفضل المواد الطبيعية كما تهوى الملابس ذات النوعية العالية التي  تدوم لمدة طويلة اما الالوان التي تناسبها فالبرتقالي والبيج والتركواز  والزهر الفاتح .

برج الميزان تظهر مولودة الميزان بمظهر ثابت ولكنها في الحقيقة تنتقل من  وضع الى اخر ,ومن دون سبب معين فهي قادرة على المرور في لحظة من الفرح الى  الحزن .حساسة وعاطفية هي ,علاقتها بالاخرين تكتسي طابع الرقة والحنان  ,قادرة على اقامة العلاقات ببساطة وسهولة وتعلرف كيفية اظهار ناحيتها  الساحرة والجذابة في المجتمع .لا تتحمل المواقف التي يسودها الخصام فهي  مستعدة لتفاديها باستعمال ديبلوماسيتها .
تتمتع بحس جمالي فنيقد تكون مهندسة ديكور ناجحة او تخصص في مجال الاثار  القديمة ,تنجح في العلاقات العامة ,ويمكن ان تحترف مهنة في المجال  الديبلوماسي ولانها تحب العدالة يمكن ان تتوجه نحو القضاء .نقطة ضعفها على  الصعيد الصحي تكمن في الكلى والمسالك البولية ,انصحها بتناول الماء بكميات  كبيرة وبتفادي ممارسة الرياضة الخطيرة ,تناسبها الازياء الكلاسيكية  والمتالقة والوان الزهري السلموني والازرق السماوي والاحمر .

برج العقرب رغم مظهرها الهادىء تعيش مولودة العقرب في صراع داخلي عنيف  يدفعها الى التهور ,تمتاز بقوة تصميم وعزة نفس لا حدود لها وتمتنع عن اظهار  عواطفها ,تشك بكل شيء وبكل شخص حتى عائلتها ونفسها وتحيط نفسها ببحر من  التساؤلات التي لا تجد لها جوابا .تجذبها المهن المرتبطة بعلم النفس  والمجتمعات مثل الطب والتحريات ,كما يجذبها عالم الخدمات العامة وهي تخاف  بشكل خاص من الفشل الذي يصيب عزة نفسها ببعض الخلل ,اما الاملان والهدوء  فلا يناسبان شخصيتها التي تحتاج الى الصعوبات والكفاح لتنتعش .
تتميز بمقاومة جسمانية فريدة ,فهي قادرة على متابعة نشاطاتها اليومية حتى  في اشد حالات المرض والتعب ,انصحها بالعناية بنفسها بدل تجاهل اوضاعها  المرضية .
تميل مولودة العقرب الى اختيار اللون الاسود لازيائها وتحب استخدام الجلد  والمخمل اما اكثر الالوان مناسبة لها فالاحمر الحاد والقرمزي.

برج القوس اذا كانت ابنتك من برج القوس فاعلمي انها تحمل في شخصيتها بعض  التناقضات ,اجتماعية هي تخاف الوحدة ,حيويتها الدائمة تجعلها محبوبة من  محيطها ,فضولية تحب المجازفة وتخاف الملل.
لطيفة المعشر ,مرحة ومحبة للحياة ,تخفي عاطفتها وتغرق نفسها في الحركة الدائمة .
تزدهر شخصيتها في مجالات العمل التي تتطلب حركة وعلاقات مع الناس  ,امكانياتها المهنية متعددة ,فهي انسانة عملية مولعة بالعلوم العالية  والاعمال المرتبطة بالتجارة والصحافة والادارة .ماهرة تضج حيوية ايضا في  المهن الرياضية حيث يمكنها اشباع حبها للجراة وقدرتها على المقاومة  والتحمل.نقطة ضعفها على الصعيد الصحي هي الكبد نتيجة حبها للاطباق المرفقة  بالصلصات واللحوم الباردة .تحب الموضة الغريبة ,السراويل العملية والطقم  الكلاسيكي اكثر الالوان التي تناسبها :الازرق الغامق والقرمزي والليلكي.

برج الجدي مولودة الجدي متحفظة باستمرار لانها تخشي الوقوع في الخيبة ,تبدو  هادئة باردة سيدة نفسها وعواطفها ,وفي الحقيقة حساسة جدا تخشى الا تكون  محبوبة حتى لو كانت محاطة بحنان من حولها ,وغالبا ما تلجا الى الوحدة .
مزاجيتها المتقلبة وخوفها من انتقادات الاخرين يجعلانها تفضل العمل بمفردها  ,تهتم بالماضي اكثر من الحاضر ,تهوى التاريخ والفلسفة وتجذبها مهن علم  الاثار والابحاث والطب وكذلك قد تجذبها مهن الهندسة الداخلية والهندسة  الزراعية.
تخشى المرض ولا تعالج الامه الا عندما تصل الى اقصى درجات الالم ,تحاول  السيطرة على امراضها ومعالجتها بنفسها وغالبا ما تتغلب عليها حتى من دون  مساعدة طبية بفضل حيويتها وارادتها القوية ,انصحيها باخذ قسط وافر من  الاسترخاء وبرياضة السير على الاقدام ورافقيها في ممارسة رياضة المشي التي  تساعدها على تخطي مزاجها العصبي .تحب مولودة الجدي الازياء العملية  والكلاسيكية ,الوانها المفضلة الاسود والليلكي والبني .

برج الدلو ابنتك الدلو مولودة طبيعية تنظر دائما الى المستقبل ,تتميز  بالاستقلالية لكنها ليست انانية ,بل ان اهتمامها بالاخرين يجعلها حساسة  وشديدة التاثر ,تبدو مفكرة ولكنها تاخذ القرارات في العزلة ,تسعى دائما  لارضاء فضولها وتشعر بحاجة مستمرة للتغير والتطوير .
خوفها من الضجر وحاجتها الى المثالية تدفعانها دائما للتطلع الى الامام  وتجربة الاعمال المرتبطة بالابحاث ,يمكنها ممارسة اعمال كثيرة ولكنها تنجح  في المهن العلمية والحرفية .تعاني من ضعف في المفاصل والنظر في حال شعورها  بالقلق ننصحها باخذ قسط وافر من النوم فهو الحل الافضل لاسترجاع حيويتها .
تحب مولودة الدلو الازياء المتطورة الجريئة التي تناسب مزاجيتها ,تفضل  الالوان الداكنة كالبني والرمادي والاسود واكثر الالوان التي تناسبها  الازرق بتدرجاته والاخضر والليلكي.

برج الحوت تسبح مولودة الحوت بين الحلم والواقع ,عاطفية تحاول تاسيس حياتها  وسط عالم من الخيال ,ساحرة تتخطى خجلها بسهولة لانها اجتماعية ,تستمع الى  الاخرين ولا تتردد في تقديم المساعدة لمن هو بحاجة اليها حتى لو كلفها ذلك  غاليا .
تنفر من الضجة وتفضل الوحدة والتفكير الهادىء ,خيالها الواسع يفتح امامها  مجالات فنية ,كما ان انفتاحها على العالم يسمح لها بالخوض في مجالات عمل  متعددة كالصحافة والاعلام والتجارة . تكون عرضة لفترات من الخمول والانزعاج  لا تعرف مصدرها الحقيقي ,قد تشعر احيانا بعدم توازن هرموني كما قد تتعرض  لاضطرابات معوية ولسوء الهضم ,انصحيها بتناول الاطعمة في اوقات منتظمة  والنوم لساعات كافية وبممارسة الرياضات البحرية لمساعدتها على الحفاظ على  نشاطها الجسدي .
لا تبدي مولودة الحوت اهمية بالموضة ,تنتقي ثيابها حسب مزاجهافقد ترتدي  الكلاسيكي او الحديث او الريترو اما الالوان التي تناسبها فالازرق المخضر  والازرق الرمادي والاصفر "
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

* الكواكب والأبراج
* *




إن  الأبراج الفلكية ترتبط بالكواكب على أساس أن كل برج يتحكم فيه كوكب واحد  أو عدة كواكب وهذه الكواكب تتحكم وتؤثر تأثيراً قوياً في أبراجها الخاصة  بها مهما كان وضع هذه الكواكب في السماء وفي كل وقت ؛ وحين تسبح هذه  الكواكب داخل الأبراج التي تتحكم فيها تكون لها مكانة خاصة وتأثير قوي  وأُقدم فيما يلي قائمة الكواكب والأبراج التي تتحكم فيها ؛ وبعد النظر في  هذه القائمة عليكِ بالرجوع إلى أوصاف الكواكب لترى إن كان يمكن لكِ أن  تُحددي كيف يؤثر الكوكب الذي يتحكم في شمسك على حياتك الخاصة.
البرج

الكواكب التي تتحكم فيه


الحمل 
المريخ وبلوتو

الثور
الزهره

الجوزاء
عطارد

السرطان 
القمر

الأسد
الشمس

العذراء
عطارد

الميزان
الزهره

العقرب
المريخ

القوس 
المشتري

الجدي
زحل

الدلو
زحل وأورانوس

الحوت
المشتري ونبتون


إن كواكب النظام الشمسي تسبح حول الشمس بسرعات مختلفة وعلى مسافات مختلفة  وكلها تقوم مع الشمس بتوزيع نسبة الذكاء الفردي والقُدرات في الخريطة كلها ؛  والكواكب تقوم بتعديل تأثير الشمس في أية خريطة حسب الطبيعة الخاصة لهذه  الكواكب وحسب قوتها وأوضاعها ويجب أن تحسب أوضاعها في كل عام وفي كل يوم  وذلك كله بسبب الأم المجموعة (الشمس) . 
الشمس : إن الشمس محور الوجود وهي كتلة ملتهبة تدور حولها كل الكواكب في  أفلاك لا نهاية لها ؛ والشمس ترسل باستمرارية أشعة ضوئية حرارية وطاقة ولا  يمكن للحياة على الأرض أن تستمر بدونها والشمس ترمز في علم الفلك إلى  المركز الذي تدور حوله كل أنشطة حياتنا دائماً …… فهي رمز لطبيعتنا  الجوهرية والخيط الطبيعي والمتصل الذي يسري في كل ما نفعله في حياتنا منذ  مولدنا وحتى مماتنا على ظهر هذا الكوكب لقد كان الفلكيون القدماء يعتبرون  الشمس مجرد كوكب آخر ؛ لأنها كانت تَعبُر الأُفق كل يوم كغيرها من الكواكب  السيارة في السماء ؛ ولعل الشمس هي النجم الوحيد الذي نراه بوضوح لكنها في  الحقيقة نجم قزم فقُطرها حوالي 860 ألف ميل ؛ وعرضها حوالي العشرة أمثال  عرض الكوكب العملاق المشتري ؛ وأقرب نجم بعد الشمس موجود على مسافة تبعد  300 ألف مرة قدر بُعد الشمس عنا ؛ ولو كانت الشمس تبعد عنا قدر بعد معظم  النجوم اللامعة لما استطعنا أن نراها بدون منظار . 
إن كل شئ في خريطة الفلك يدور حول الشمس؛ ورغم وجود قُوى أُخرى على خريطة  بعض الأشخاص إلا أن الشمس هي النواة الكلية للوجود وهي ترمز إلى كل ما  يُمكن أن يحدُث للإنسان طِوال حياته فالشمس هي الحيوية وهي القوة المُحركة  للحياة وجوهرك كله يعتمد على وضع الشمس وأنت تُحاول دائماً أن تُفسِر حسب  موقعها في الأبراج والمنازل وكل تطور يحدث في مستقبلك تجد أسراره في الشمس  كما أنها تُحدد السِمات الأساسية لشُعاعك على كل ما هو حولك لأتها رمز  القوة والحكمة والحرارة والوجود والقدرة بالنسبة لكل شخص يتصرف كشخص ناضج  وهي أيضاً قوة مبدعة في المجتمع فهي تُمثل الوعي بهبة الحياة …… تتميز  الطبيعة الشمسية بالغرور والقوة والعنجهية ولايُمكن الوثوق بها ؛ وهي تلجأ  إلى القوة على الدوام . 

عُطَارد : يُعتبر عُطارد أقرب كوكب إلى الشمس ؛ وهو يسبح حولها ويقوم بجمع  المعلومات ثم يترجمها لبقية النظام ويُمثل عُطارد قدرتك على فهم رغباتك ثم  يترجمها إلى أفعال وتصرفات بعبارة أُخرى فإن عُطارد هو كوكب العقل وقوة  الحدس والإتصال ومن خلال عُطارد نحصل على قوة التفكير والكتابة والكلام  والملاحظة وإدراك العالم المُحيط بنا ؛ وهو المسؤول عن تلوين إتجاهاتنا  وآرائنا عن الدنيا وما فيها وعن قدرتنا على إيجاد التواصل بين ردود أفعالنا  الداخلية وبين العالم الخارجي وهناك بعض الناس لا تكون لديهم القدرة على  التواصل وهم من يصفهم الآخرون من باب الخطأ بأنهم يفتقرون إلى الذكاء . 
ورغم أن عُطارد ووضعه على خريطة الأبراج يُشير إلى قدرتك على توصيل أفكارك  وملاحظاتك إلى العالم الخارجي إلا أن الذكاء يُعتبر شيئاً أعمق من ذلك ؛  فالذكاء موزع بين الكواكب كلها والعلاقة بين الكواكب بعضها ببعض هي التي  تُحدد ما نُسميه الذكاء ؛ ويتحكم عُطارد في الكلام واللغة والحساب والرسم  والتصميم والطلبة والشباب والمكاتب والمدرسين وكل ما يتصل بالعقل البشري . 

الزُهرة : الزُهرة هو الجمال ………. فهو يرمز إلى التوافق والتألق الشديد إنه  الجمال ذاته …… إنه الرقة والذوق والنعومة والجاذبية وهو يدل في علم الفلك  على الرشاقة والإتزان والإحساس بالجمال ونرى الجمال كلما رأينا الزُهرة  فنشعر بانتعاشة رقيقة ورغبة في الرضا والكمال إنها لمسة خاصة تُضفي الرقة  على كل شئ جاف ؛ إنه الإحساس والعاطفة وهو دائماً المكان المناسب لعواطف  الحب أياً كانت سواءً كانت للأم أو النفس أو أي إتجاه آخر . 
الزُهرة يُحدد إحساسنا بكل شئ جميل ومحبوب ؛ أما إذا لم يكن في الوضع الغير  المناسب فإنه يتحول إلى السوقية وعدم الذوق والإستهانة بالنفس …….. لكن  حالته المثلى تتبلور في شعاع الحب الروحاني …… فهو أفروديت = الحب والجمال  والرقة 
المريخ : هو الطاقة الخام التي لم تُمس ؛ وهو الكوكب المُجاور للأرض وله  مجال جوي أحمر ملتهب يملأ خريطة الأبراج بالقوة والغضب وهو يُمثل الطريقة  التي تنطلق فيها إلى مُغامرة جديدة وتجربة جديدة ؛ إن المريخ هو الطاقة  والحمية والمبادرة والشجاعة والجرأة …….. إنه القدرة على البدء في مشروع  جديد والإستمرار فيه وقد يتميز بالغُشم والقسوة والتوحش والغضب والعدوانية  ويُسبب جروحاً وحُروقاً وآلاماً ويمكن أن يخترق خريطة الأبراج ويُمكن أيضاً  أن يكون رمزاً لروح المُغامرة والقوة البناءة اللازمة للمُحافظة على هذه  الروح المتحمسة وإذا واجهتك مشكلات في البداية وإذا كنت تفتقد نقطة البدء  والجُرأة والثقة بالنفس فإن ذلك يعني أنه هنالك كوكب آخر يؤثر على المريخ  في خريطة أبراجك ويتحكم المريخ في تصرفات الجنود والجزارين والجراحين  والتُجار وأي مجال يتطلب الجُرأة والمهارة والخبرة الفنية والتحدي . 

المُشتري : يُعتبر كوكب المُشتري أكبر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية ، واكتشف  العلماء في الآونة الأخيرة أن كوكب المُشتري يعكس ضوءً أكبر من كمية الضوء  التي يَتلقاها من الشمس …… وهذا الكوكب يشبه النجم بمعنى آخر أي أنه مبعث  للضوء . 
وفي علم الفلك يتحكم في حُسن الحظ والمرح والصحة والثراء والتفاؤل والسعادة  والنجاح والفرح …. وهو رمز الفرصة ودائماً يفتح الطريق لإمكانيات جديدة في  حياة الفرد كما أنه يتجكم في الحيوية والحماس ؛ والحكمة والمعرفة ؛ والكرم  وكل أشكال السخاء والسعة  كما أنه يتحكم في حياة الممثلين ورجال السياسة  والموظفين والمهنيين والنشر وتنقلات كثير من الناس في مناطق عديدة . 
وأحياناً يُوهم المشتري صاحبه بأنه يستحق كل شئ ؛ فيتحول إلى شخص أهوج و  ويمل إلى التبديد والإهمال والقسوة والإنطلاق بلا قيود متوهماً أن كل شئ  سيسير على ما يُرام بدون مشاكل ثم هناك خطر المبالغة في الثقة بالنفس  والتهويل والتفاهة وإطلاق العنان للشهوات والأهواء إن كوكب المُشتري هو  الذي يُحدد الإنطلاق دون قيود والتركيز على الروحانيات ؛ ويدفع إلى التعطش  لمعرفة الزيادة من أي شئ . 

زُحل: زحل يسبح في نظامنا الشمسي في  ظلام مهيب بحلقاته الغامضة ويُجبرنا على الإستيقاظ لإدراك ما أهملناه في ما  مضى ، كما أنه إحدى مسببات الحيرة ؟! … ويؤثر في المشكلات التي تحتاج إلى  حل ويؤثر في العقبات والعوائق والتعطيل ، وبذلك فإن زُحل يؤثر على تحويل  مشاعرنا إلى المجالات التي كنا نُهملها من قبل والتي نتكاسل عنها  لذلك وجب  علينا أن نتبع أُسلوباً مُنظماً ولن تتحقق أهدافنا إلا بتحمل الألم  والمُعاناة فهو يجلب النظام لخريطة أبراج معينة … بينما يفرض علينا أن  نتعقل في الأشياء التي لم نكن نتعقل فيها . ...وحين يُسبب زُحَل المشكلات  والقيود فإنه يُجبرنا على تحمل نتائج إنتمائنا إلى الجنس البشري ويُطالبنا  بتقبُل تغيرات الأحوال وتداول الأيام التي تُعد سمة محتومة من سِمات الحياة  الإنسانية ؛ ويتحكم زُحل في الزمن والشيخوخة والإعتدال والرزانة … وهو  كذلك يُثير الإكتئاب والسوداوية والغيرة والطمع  ولايملك الإنسان أن يفعل  شيئاً مع زُحل إلا أن يُواجه الحقائق 

أورانوس : يتحكم أُورانُوس في عملية التغيير المفاجئة والإضطرابات غير  المتوقعة والثورات …… إنه رمز الإستقلالية التامة ويؤكد على تحرر الفرد من  كل القيود والموانع ؛ وهو كوكب مخترق ويدل على الموهبة والأصالة والعبقرية  في خارطة الأبراج …… وعادة ما يُسبب إنقلاب الأوضاع في آخر لحظة ويؤدي إلى  تغيير الخُطط فجأة ؛ كما أنه يُسبب الفراق المؤلم والحوادث والنكبات  والتصرفات الغريبة وقد يدفع الإنسان إلى التمرد الأهوج وإلى فساد عبقرية من  يتميزون بالعبقرية في العلوم أو الفنون فيتحولون إلى البوهيمية والضياع ؛  كما أنه يتحكم في التقنية والطيران وكل أشكال التقدم الكهربائي والإلكتروني  وتحقيق قفزات إلى الأمام في أي مجال من المجالات ..كذلك فهو يؤدي إلى قلب  الأوضاع رأساً على عقب وإلى تحول الأمور فجأة إلى العكس …….. ومن الصعب  التنبؤ بتأثيراته لأنه يتحكم في القرارات والأحداث بطريقة فُجائية كالصاعقة  . 

بلوتو:  يقع بلوتو على أطراف مجموعتنا الشمسية ؛ وبالتالي فهو يتحكم في  خريطة الأبراج (بمعنى أن المراحل الأخيرة من حياتك ووصول الأحداث الهامة  والتطورات الكبرى إلى نقطة اللارجعة …. إنه النهاية والإنتقال إلى إلى  أواخر الأشياء إنه السبب في كل التحولات التي تحدث ولكن بطريقة رقيقة  وبطيئة وقوية التأثير في الوقت نفسه ؛ وهو يُوجد الشيء ثم يُدمره ثم يُعيده  من جديد ….. وأحياناً ما يبدأ بلوتو في ممارسة تأثيره بحدثٍ صغير تافه  ربما يمر دون أن نلاحظه ؛ ثم تبدأ الأمور في التغير بهدوء وثبات وببطء شديد  إلى أن يحدث تغيير ضخم في المجال الذي يؤثر عليه بلوتو في حياتك ؛ وهو  يتحكم في التفكير الجماعي والإتجاهات التي يرفضها المجتمع ..ويتحكم بلوتو  في عالم الموتى والعالم الخفي وفي كل القوى الخفية الني تُسبب الحياة  والدمار من حولنا ومن تحتنا ومن فوقنا ………. ويمكن أن يدفع الإنسان إلى  الرغبة العارمة في القوة ……. إنه يرمز إلى القدرة التامة علىالتغيير التام  والكُلي لأسلوب حياتنا سواء في التفكير او التصرف . 

نبتون:  إن نبتون يُؤثر في تغيير الواقع .. وتأثيره رقيق وهادئ كالنسيم  ويأتي بواقع وظروف غير متوقعة ويُوقظ الإحساس بالمسئولية والذنب والقلق  والإضطراب والوهم  ويرتبط نبتون بكل أشكال الهروب ويجعل الأشياء تبدو في  صورة مُقنّعة بحيث يتحول الشيء الذي نكون متأكدين منه إلى شيء مُختلف  تماماً . 
إن نبتون كوكب الأوهام وبالتالي فهو يتحكم في المجالات الخفية التي تكمن  وراء قدراتنا العقلية العادية ووراء قدراتنا على إثبات الحقيقة كما نراها  من وجهة نظرنا  والخداع والأوهام والإحباط والغش كلها أشياء مرتبطة بهذا  الكوكب ويدل على واقع غامض يعد بالخلود ؛ ولكن بصورة معقدة يستحيل علينا أن  نفهمها وحين يكون نبتون في اسوأ أوضاعه يُصيب الإنسان بأوهام لا أساس لها  من الصحة وحين يكون في أحسن أوضاعه فإنه يلهم بالشعر والموسيقى والوحي  بالحب في أسمى صوره . وله سيطرة على الكثير من أنواع الفنون .
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

المرأة والابراج






المرأة الحمل 
ان مشاعر الحب تمنح المولودة الحمل الابداع، انها مولودة الابتكارات  والروعة والفن والعمل دون كلل، المرأة الصعبة المنال التي تضي سماء وحياة  من تحب ،في وجهها ابتسامة تفيض رقة وعذوبة اطلالتها هادئة ومميزة تمتلك  اطلالة خاصة، انها امرأة فائقة الانوثة والجمال، واثقة من نفسها وذكية  ومتواضعة رغم مظهرها الملوكي طبيعتها مستقلة ترفض الخضوع للرجل في المنزل  والعمل ، تؤمن بمساواة المرأة والرجل، ترفض الخسارة والفشل ، طموحها فوق  العادة، ميولها قوية نحو المطالعة وحب الاستكشاف، انها امرأة عصرية تحافظ  على جمالها وحيويتها ومظهرها وحبها للحياة، تتعرض في حياتها لمفاجآت كثيرة،  تحب العمل طالما انها تعمل فانها تعيش، الحياة بالنسبة لها أكبر درس ممكن  تتعلم منه، شيئان تركز عليهما مولودة الحمل الحب والعمل، وكذلك هي شديدة  الاهتمام بالمنزل تعشق النظافة والترتيب، تهتم اهتماما شديدا بالعلاقات  والروابط العائليةوهي امراة رومانسية للغاية، الاحلام والخيال يتحدا معا في  عالمها العاطفي 

المرأة الثور 
الانثى المولودة في برج الثور لها جاذبية خاصة ومثيرة ، وتمتاز بصوت ندي  وجمالها عظيم يوم شبابها ، صلبة في تفكيرها وتخشى القيام بما هو خاطىء  تتحمس للاشيا الجميلة الجيدة ، الملابس ، المجوهرات ، الاثاث تسعى لامتلاك  أرقى وأندر الاشياء، يهمها الاستقرار في حياتها ، في الحب تريد التملك  لانها تريد الامن وتفضل الزواج من رجل ثري لتحقيق احلامها وامانيها طبيعة  المراة الثور كفوءة تملك الصبر والاحتمال والهدوء والبرودة ما يثير العجب،  المراة الثور ذكية منطقية وواقعية، مولودة الثور مثال المرأة العاملة  النشيطة، تعداد مواهبها لا حصر لها ، حواسها هي التي تعمل ومن خلال حواسها  تقبل الاشيا وتقتنع وهي مثال الاستقامة والصدق المرأة الثور سهلة التكيف مع  المجتمع شرط أن يكونوا بسطاء وصادقين، تهوى الرسم والغناء، لا تعرف  الميوعة والشكوى، فهي تصبر على الشدائد، ولكنها عنيدة وتتشبث برايها وهي  تؤمن بالحب الى حد بعيد جميع الرجال يتنافسون للحصول على قلبها، تحب  الهدايا الثمين 

المرأة الجوزاء 
الأنوثة تفيض في حديثها، والرقة تنساب من كلماتها ، موزونة ذكية، عملية في  تفكيرها،هي مولودة ذات الشخصيات المتعددة ، القوية ، الغنية بالافكار  جمالها مشبع بالانوثة الفاتنة ،جاذبيتها مغرية وساحرة ، هي الحبيبة المخلصة  والصديقة المتقلبة وربة بيت الممتازة، المرأة الجوزاء انسانة عقلانية أكثر  مما هي عاطفية،وهي تعتبرالحب لعبة تسد بها وقت فراغها، هي متاججة  العواطف،ولكنها كل النساء في امرأة واحدة ، عاشقة ، صديقة ، زوجة ، ام حنون  لا تريد أن تعيش كامرأة عادية ، تريد ان تكون مميزة، تكره الروتين، قليلة  الصبر والاحتمال، تحلم بالكثير وأحيانا تصدق أحلامها الوردية، وهي كذلك  طيبة ونشيطة ودبلوماسية، وبها نوع من العصبية 

المرأة السرطان 
المرأة في برج السرطان تملك شخصية جذابة ومححبة، وقورة وظريفة في آن واحد ،  دائمة الابتسامة، هي الام المسؤولة والطفلة المدللة ، حنونة ومزاجية  عاطفية وقاسية لطيفة وحساسة، رقيقة ومستبدة ظالمة، سيدة موهوبة حريصة على  عائلتها وعلى زوجها بصورة خاصة، ذكية تهوى تامين الرفاهية لمن تحب تشعر  المرأة السرطان دائما بالنقص مما يدفعها للبحث باستمرار، تحب ان تعمل في  ميادين غايتها افادة الاخرين قبل افادة نفسها، تعشق الاكتشاف وتهتم بآخر  التطورات العلمية، قليلا ما تحب السهر والابتعاد عن عائلتها ، تجد السعادة  في عيون أطفالها وزوجها ومنهم تستمد القوة لحمايتهم، تحب البحر من المميزات  التي تختص بالمرأة السرطان عاطفتها القوية وحنانها ومعاشرتها الحلوة  واندفاعها القوي ودموعها الجارحة، المرأة السرطان حبها صادق وعميق قليلة  الغيرة ومشاكلها العاطفية تنبع من داخلها لعدم ثقتها بنفسها 

المرأة الأسد 
المرأة الاسد تتمتع بشجاعة وحماسة قوية وفذة، تعتمد على نفسها وتتحمل  مسؤولية قدراتها، انسانة عصرية واجتماعية، تحب الاختلاط بالناس كما تحب  مساعدتهم، تعتقد انها الاذكى،لامعة في الاعمال النظامية وفعالة في خدماتها  المولودة الاسد تعشق الحرية ، تريد ان تكون بارزة في المجتمع، المرأة الاسد  مضيافة رائعة تنتقي كلامها وتستعمله بالوجه المطلوب في المجتمعات التي  تقدر بلاغتها وذكائها، المولودة الاسد اذا تصرفت بسلبية ، تسبب المشاكل  لنفسهاولمن حولها، ترفض ان تلعب دور الضحية تتمتع بعنفوان وكبرياء كبيرين  وكرامة لا يستهان بها ، في الحب تبحث المرأة الاسد عن رجل أقوى منها او  يوازيها قوة تكره الرجل الضعيف، هي غير تقليدية في حبها، تحب لفت نظر  حبيبها وترغب باسر قلبه 

المرأة العذراء 
المرأة العذراء تتمتع بحيوية بالغة وقوة عظيمة، وهي ذات سمعة حسنة ومحترمة  جدا ، واقعية فعالة ونشيطة،وهي اجتماعية، في المنزل هي شخص آخر تمام، لا  تطيق الاعمال المنزلية، وما يميزها هو الذكاء بذاته، تهتم بالدرجة الاولى  بالاناقة والتصرف الحسن وتحب خدمة الاخرين، وتحب الاستقلالية كلاسيكية  الذوق في اختياراتها، تعتبر ان الحياة لها مذاقها الخاص، هي متحررة  جدا،تصرفاتها ليست عفوية وكذلك ليست فضولية حذرة مطيعة منتجة قديرة، عصبية  وسبب عصبيتها بحثها عن الكمال المطلق في نفسها وفي الاخرين العذراء العاشقة  واقعية في حبها ، انثى محبوبة ومبدعة، تعمل المستحبل لارضاء حبيبها،  الاعلان عن حبها ليس سهلا ولن يكون امرا بسيطا، وهي ليست مغرورة، تحب الشخص  بكل أخطائه وهفواته وحسناته وسيئاته، ترفض عالم الاوهام والاحلام الغير  المحسوسة والغير النافعة 

المرأة الميزان 
تتميز المرأة الميزان بالأناقة واللطافة والنعومة، شخصيتها فولاذية صلبة،  واثقة من نفسها وآرائها،غالبا ما تحوز على مستوى تعليمي عالي وثقافي راقي،  تفضل الجمال في كل شي، تفضل العمل خارج المنزل قبل الزواج، حذرة لا تثق  بالاخرين بسرعة، يهمها العلاقات العميقة الجذور 
ليست من النوع الضعيف،لديها من الحماسة والاندفاع الفكري ما يظهر حبها  للامور الفلسفية والنظريات الجمالية، هذه المرأة تترجم عفويا التناقض  الحاصل بين مظهرها وحقيقتها،يمكن ان تحل مكان الرجل في غيابه، تملك قوة  الارادة ورجاحة العقل، لا يستخفها طيش الشباب قلب المرأة الميزان مرتبط  بالجمال، تهتم للمظهر الخارجي لشخص الحبيب، قدرتها على اخفاء مشاعرها واضحة  ، رومنطيقية ، تساند حبيبها وتحميه بشراسة وقوة عند اللزوم حبها نار متفجر  ملتهب بالعاطفة 

المرأة العقرب 
المرأة العقرب تمتاز بجمال وحضور يميزانها عن النساء الاخريات، ثقتها  واعتزازها بنفسها كبيرين، لا تخاف المجهول ، تخطط باكرا للمستقبل ، حاستها  السادسة التي تتمتع بها تتيح لها أن تقرأ الأفكار وتستبق الاحداث والامور  وتحل الالغاز، نظامية ، طيبة القلب، تحب العدل والاستقامة والجمال وهناك  صفتان أساسيتان عند المرأة العقرب هما : العمق والارادة تتمتع بقدرات  وكبرياء وارادة وذاكرة فذة، ترتاب بكل شي وتشك بكل ما حولها ، وهذه المرأة  عندما لا تتحمل تنفجر بشدة وعنف ولا تصمت عن اي اساءة ، المرأة العقرب  فضولية تنجح في دور زوجة المرأة العقرب العاشقة تشع غموضا وسحرا واغراءا ،  في الحب هي قوية وعميقة المشاعر لا ترغب بالعلاقة العابرة او السطحية ،  عندما تحب تخلص ، عاشقة مثالية بعواطفها واحاسيسهان ترغب بحب خرافي ، الحب  عندها مرفأ امان وواحة السكينة والهدوء، عاشقة شجاعة، تفرض احترامها فرضا،  لا تتحمل الخيانة لها ذاكرة قويةفهي ساحرة ومخيفة في نفس الوقت 

المرأة القوس 
المرأة في هذا البرج تتميز شخصيتها عن باقي الاناث انها من النوع المتسامح،  انها الانثى الفاتنة التي يمكنها التكيف بين دورها الاجتماعي والعائلي  بدقة وتماسك، متفائلة جدا الصدق من مميزاتها صادقة دائما في عواطفها،  المرأة القوس متحررة ، مغامرة ، تكره الضغوط والقيود، اجتماعية مولودة  رشيقة الفكر والحركة ، صريحة صادقة ، لا تعرف الخبث محبوبة ومرغوب فيها في  كل المجتمعات، لا تحب الخيانة ، في صدقها خشونة تزعج المنافقين فيتهموها  باللؤم والخبث والبلبلة، في الواقع هي منطقية وطيبة جدا ليست طائشة ولا  عاطفية او متهورة القوس العاشقة لا تتوق الى الزواج بقدر ما تتوق الى  الحرية، انها المرأة التي تكره التقاليد والقوانين والقيود والاعراف التي  لا تعني لها شيئا، وهي عملية نشيطة تميل الى تحقيق ذاتها، انها العاشقة  المغرمة بالحياة من أعماقها 

المرأة الجدي 
المرأة الجدي تتمتع بشخصية محافظة ، مسؤولة، فولاذية الارادة، جدية وحساسة  جدا، وهي امراة رقيقة مهذبة ولبقة التصرف دبلوماسية تحسن التعامل مع  الاخرين، تتميز بالعفوية الواضحة، وهي ذكية في اسلوبها ولها اسلوب رقيق  للتقرب اليل يرق لها قلبك لا تصدق انه هذه المرأة ضعيفة بل هي تملك قوة  فولاذية،ان المرأة الجدي لا تمل من السعي الدؤوب تحترم ذاتها وتعتمد نظاما  جادا في حياتها ، واقعية في العمل هي من أمثل الموظفين ناجحة وقادرة الفتاة  الجدي المدللة تبحث عن الرجل الذي يكون يستطيع ان يكون لها بمثابة الاب،  وهي امراة عاقلة كل الرجال يكونون محظوظون للزواج منها لانها ليست تافهة بل  زوجة وربة بيت مثالية الجدي العاشقة لا تستوعب بسهولة تفاصيل العلاقة  العاطفية ، لانها لا تعطي الاهمية والاولوية في حياتها للعاطفة ، واقعية  جدا تعتبر الحب مزعج وممل، تريد ان تتزوج وتحب شخص ارفع منها مكانةمتى ما  اقتنعت من الشريك فان الحب يدغدغ قلبه 

المرأة الدلو 
المرأة الدلو متواضعة حسنة المظهر، تعطي نفسها كليا لمن تحب،هذه المرأة  مرتبطة بكل انسان من الوجهة العاطفية ، انها فعلا رقيقة في الحب لكنها تبدو  غامضة متكمتة،تميز الصدق من الكذب، ثقتها بنفسها كبيرة ، المال في نظرها  شي ثانوي، وكذلك تتمتع بالحاسة السادسة 
المرأة في برج الدلو عاطفية جدا رغم اخفائها لهذه العاطفة، ولكنها ليست  العاشقة الرومنطيقية المثالية وليست المحبة المنفتحة، الحب مشكلة في رايها  ويزيد الامور تعقيدا، فهي لا تفهم احاسيسها ومشاعرها حق الفهم.ان الرجل  الذي يتقبل شخصيتها المستقلة وتحررها وتفوقها ويتفهم تحفظها في الحب  واخفائها لأحاسيها لا شك أنه سيتعرف بانها امرأة غير مملة وقادرة لان تجعل  من حياتها وحياة شريكها متعة دائمة.الزوجة الدلو من السهل العيش بقربها  كزوجة كريمة ، تحب حياة الرفاهة وتتجاوب مع أوضاع الحياة ، تتفهم الآتي  بصبر وتبصر،وهي زوجة وفية وصادقة ، والام الدلو واعية وقديرة، تحب اولادها  وترعاهم ولكنها احيانا تبدو قليلة التعلق بهم، لا ترغب بانجاب عدد كبير من  الاطفال رغم حبها لهم حتى لا تحد من حريتها ، ولكي تقدم لهم كا يحتاجونه  براحة.أولادها ناجحون بسبب تربيتها الممتازة . وهي تشجعهم باستمرار وتدفع  بهم الى النجاح وتحقيق الذات 

المرأة الحوت 
المرأة في برج الحوت مسالمة رقيقة قادرة على ضبط انفعالاتها باستمرار، ترفض  الاشياء المزيفة، والكلام الصادق والواضح يسعدها، تفضل زوجا قديم الطراز  وكبير السن ، امرأة باردة جدا لا يبدو عليها أي قلق فيما يتعلق بالغد، لا  تعرف الغضب ولا الحقد، عواطفها تخمد بسرعة وغضبها لا يدوم اكثر من لحظات،  تفضل ان تعيش في جو من السعادة والمرح ، ولا تهتم حتى لو انقلب العالم راسا  على عقب تبحث عن علاقة قوية وثابته لانها تريد الاستقرار ، فهي حنونة  وعاطفية وصريحة تتمتع المرأة الحوت بالذكاء والمراوغة ، متفهمة لآراء  أصحابها 
الحوت العاشقة حارة المشاعر ، لطيفة ، جاذبيتها اخاذة ، رقيقة رومنطيقية ،  عميقة العواطف والاحاسيس، صمتها مليء بالمعاني والغموض، تدخل القلوب بسرعة  البرق قليلة الكلام كثيرة الصمت للعاشقة حوت شخصية يصعب سبر أغوارها  والوصول الى عالمها الجاخلي العميق ، لانها تمثل جمالا يتحدث عن نفسه بكل  اللغات ، وهذا الجمال قد يكون شكلا ، روحا ، قلبا ، فكرا ، عاطفة ، كل هذه  الاشياء بالاضافة الى اشيا اخرى لا يمكننا أن نحصل عليها أو نتجاوزها .  ففيها عالم يضج بالمعانييغمرك بشعور لا يمكن تفسيره،  مع الحوت العاشقة ،  في الحب لا يكفي ان تكون طيبا ، تحتاج هي الى الكثير، هي حقا شخصية غريبة  في بين عالم متناقض يقوم على الحب والتسامح والمغفرة والالم والعذاب  والتضحية...


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

* المــــولود بين برجــــين





قد تكون صفاته احلى ومواهبه متعدده أكثر فالجمع بين النقيضين له ايقاعات ملونه أبعد ماتكون عن التشابه والرتابه 

برج : الحمل - الثور
المواليد بين 18 - 23 ابريل 
صفات عامة :
إذا كنت مولودا بين هذين البرجين فانك مولود بين النار والتراب , لك من  الحمل طموحه ومن الثور واقعيته , فأنت مولود قادر علي القيام بكل المغامرات  إلا انك تفضل إن تكون مقداما بطريقة مدروسة مخافة التعرض إلي الخيبة .
تستطيع جني المال إذا عرفت كيف تطلق قدراتك في الوقت المناسب والموقع  المناسب , مولود الحمل - الثور عاطفي جدا وله جاذبية لا تقاوم وهذا بفعل  تضامن كوكبي البرجين مارس وفينوس .
في العمل يبرهن هذا المولود عن قدرة في تحمل المسؤوليات , ولو كان متبدلا  فمرات تراه متحمسا لانجاز العمل كما الحمل , ومرات مترويا مدققا ومحاسبا  كما الثور .
مولود الحمل الثور يحب الموسيقي ويتوق دائما إلي سماعها , مغرم بالاجتماعيات وميال إلي العشق الرومانسي .
قد يعلن قرار الزواج أكثر من مرة عندما يعيش جنون الحب , إما إذا تاب إلي رشده فانه يفضل الزواج في سن متأخرة .
إجمالا يتأثر هذا المولود بقرارات والديه مع إن له نزعة كبيرة نحو الاستقلالية .
مولود بين النار والتراب , فالنار إذا همدت تحولت إلي رماد والرماد تراب , ولكن كم من نار تحت رماد ؟ 
برج : الثور - الجوزاء 
المواليد بين 19 - 24 مايو 
صفات عامة :
مولود أنت بين التراب والهواء , بين الثبات والمزاجية , مما قد يخولك الوصول إلي أهدافك بجهد مرات وعن طريق الصدفة مرات أخري .
مولود الثور - الجوزاء لا يمكنه التغلب علي حبه للمغامرات والتنقل مثل عصفور من شجرة إلي أخري .
آراؤه مثيرة وأفكاره واضحة , يحب الصداقات الكثيرة مع ترك مسافة للحرية الشخصية , وللاحتفاظ بالأسرار الخاصة .
في العمل جدي حد الصراحة , وفي الاجتماعات مرجح بشكل لافت , علاقته بالمال علاقة سعي إلي الراحة , وتوفير من احل ضمان المستقبل .
في العاطفة يغار كثيرا علي حبه ويحاول إن يكون متسلطا , إنما التسلط عنده قناع يخفي عواطف جياشة وشفافية رائعة .
عصبي وعصبيته ظاهرة , وكم يخاف الفشل واليأس وخوفه هذا قد يدفعه في بعض الأحيان إلي مغامرات غير مدروسة النتائج .
نادرا ما يشعر هذا المولود بالدفء بين أقربائه وإفراد عائلته , من هنا يفتش عنه بين أصدقائه. 
فهمه صعب لأنه صلب متأثر بالثور الترابي , ومتبدل منجذب إلي هواء الجوزاء .
قد يكون التراب ملتصقا بالجسم الصلب , بالأرض ولكن الهواء متى تمرد وصار رياحا ذر التراب في كل مكان . 
برج : الجوزاء - السرطان 
المواليد بين 19 - 24 يونيو 
صفات عامة :
مولود بين الهواء والماء , فاذا كان مدا وجزرا فالهواء ايقاع للبحر ليزيد  مدا وجزرا , والمولود بين هذين البرجين يملك حشرية التعرف الي كل جديد ,  واكتشاف كل مثير , ورفع الحجاب عن كل ما هو غامض .
معلوم ان بين الهواء والماء قاسما مشتركا وهو المزاج المتقلب والمتبدل  فتارة تجد هذا المولود عاطفيا حد الرومانسية وطورا غير ابه حد الهزء .
ومزاج هذا المولود المتقلب قد يعرقل مسيرة علاقاته الثنائية , ولكنه يشكل سوالا محيرا ومغريا لاكتشاف الجواب عليه . 
اجتماعيا تجد هذا المولود حاضرا ان كان اصغاء أو كلاما ويمكنه الخوض في أي  حديث اراد لانه يملك معلومات خزنها في ذاكرته من كثرة ما يقرأ وينوع في  قراءاته .
في المال يصرف كثيرا اذا كان منزعجا نفسيا ويحرص عليه في حالات هدوءه لانه يكون حينها يفكر بغده ومستقبله .
عاطفيا يغرم اكثر من مرة وقد يحدث ان يتعلق بحبين , يفتش عن الجمال والجوهر  معا , لجوج في طلباته التي يمكن ان تتبدل في كل يوم , وبقدر ما تراه  استقلاليا منفتحا بقدر ما تراه في علاقته الثنائية متمسكا بالمبادي  والتقاليد .
بين الماء والهواء موسيقي حالمة احيانا وصاخبة احيانا اخري , ومن كان متبدلا , له في كل يوم شمس جديدة . 
برج : السرطان - الأسد 
المواليد بين 21 - 26 يوليو 
صفات عامة :
( مقدورك أن تحيا أبدا بين الماء وبين النار ) قالت الأغنية فكانت بداية  حلوة للحديث عن المولود بين السرطان والأسد بين الماء وبين النار .
حساس هذا المولود بتأثير القمر الذي هو كوكب السرطان , حساس وشفاف ويخاف إن  يجرح احدا في حين إن شمس الأسد تمنحه جرأة وتغريه بأضوائها فينجرف في بعض  الأحيان إلي حب المظاهر والأضواء الخارجية .
مولود ذو شخصية غريبة بين الماء والنار ؟, مزيج من هدوء وقوة من غموض ووضوح .
قد تجد عند هذا المولود بعض من الأنانية أو عشق الذات لان له حضورا مميزا يفتح له بابا واسعا للمديح والإطراء 
يتعب هذا المولود للحصول علي المال مع انه مهيأ لتبؤ مركز مهم في العمل , ولكن كم من مركز رفيع في المستوي لا يشكل مصدرا للثراء .
صاحب خيال واسع وميل كبير إلي عالم الموسيقي والفنون علي اختلافها .
تتعدد علاقاته إنما الحب واحد , إذا أحب ونجح في علاقته كان الأسعد , وإذا  فشل في حبه صار الأكثر هزءا في الحب واعتبره وهما أو سرابا .
الماء تطفي النار أحيانا وتزيد من قوة اشتعاله أحيانا أخري . 
برج الأسد - العذراء 
المواليد بين 21 - 26 أغسطس 
صفات عامة :
مولود بين النار والتراب , بين ادعاء الأسد وجدية العذراء تتكون شخصية محبة  للصدق , عاشقة لقول الحقيقة مهما كان الثمن غاليا , كما إن هذا المولود  يملك حبا للنقد قد يربك علاقاته مع الآخرين خصوصا مع أصدقائه المقربين .
إنما اللافت إن كوكبي البرجين شمس الأسد وعطارد العذراء يهبان هذا المولود  مواهب عديدة ويخلفان منه أنسانا مرهف الحس تجاه كل ما هو جميل وقد يضر فيه  كثرة الكلام وقلة الأفعال .
ومن ملك مواهب عديدة وجمع بين سلطة الأسد ودقة العذراء كان اقدر من يقنع غيره بآرائه .
هذا المولود المحب للحقيقة ينجح في أعمال التجارة والمهن الحرة لأنه يشكل مثالا في الاتزان. 
وفي الحب يعرف كيف يختار الطرف الأخر الذي يوازيه قدرة علي تحمل المسؤوليات  ويكون صاحب مواهب عديدة ليشكل معه ثنائيا مثاليا لافتا للنظر اجتماعيا  وقادرا علي التجديد يوميا مما يبعد الروتين وما يعكسه من فشل في العلاقات .
مولود بين الأسد والعذراء فانك تمسك السلطة من طرفيها . 
برج : العذراء - الميزان 
المواليد بين 21 - 26 سبتمبر 
صفات عامة :
عاطفة مستترة عند العذراء وعلنية عند الميزان والمولود بين الاثنين يعرف الاتزان .
المولود بين البرجين يعرف كيف يخلق توازنا في علاقاته عملا , صداقة , حبا وعداء .
فهو لا يعرف التطرف ولا يمسك بطرف الخيط بل يفتش عن نقطة الاتزان كي لا يقع في فخ المواقف المتطرفة أو العمياء حسب اعتقاده .
الحياد عنده مضمون النتائج ومنقذ من متاعب , لكن تفسيره للأمور وتحليله لها  بشكل دائم قد يتعب سامعيه أو مرافقيه الذين يطالبونه بقليل من العفوية  الحلوة .
قد يكون حياد هذا المولود في مختلف المواقف مضمون النتائج إلا في الحب إذ  إن المولود القريب من الميزان لا بد إن ترجح كفة العاطفة عنده ولو بنسبة  قليلة , فهذا المولود يتوق إلي الحب , إلي الإبحار في عالم العواطف خصوصا  وانه ماهر في السباحة .
في العمل يشكل هذا المولود النموذج الذي يحتذي به وهو نادرا ما يتسلم قيادة العمل إلا انه يكون الدينمو المحرك. 
يتعاطي مع المال بطريقة مدروسة لأنه يعرف كيف يعيش ببحبوحة مع حرصه علي  الاحتفاظ بالقرش الأبيض لليوم الأسود . بين العذراء والميزان يولد الاتزان .  
برج : الميزان - العقرب 
المواليد بين 21 - 26 أكتوبر 
صفات عامة :
مولود بين الهواء والماء إنما هواء الميزان نادرا ما يتحول إلي رياح , إما  ماء العقرب يتحول إلي موج قوي يروي عطش رمل الشاطي متحديا نور الشمس مهما  كان قادرا علي إبقاء الرمل دافئا وبعيدا عن أي بلل .
المولود بين هذين البرجين يحب الاستقرار لكن بعد بلوغ الهدف الذي ينشده ,  خير مدافع عن القضايا المحقة إنما ينقصه القدرة علي التعبير أو الخطابة  وإذا اخفق في الوصول إلي هدفه صار مدمرا حتى مع من يحبهم وكانه مع المثل  القائل ( من ضربك احبك ) وربما طور المثل وجعله من (دمرك عبدك ) .
المال لا يعني له كثيرا بل يتوق إلي الإسراف طمعا بكسب ود الآخرين وإرضاء لرغبته أيضا .
هذا المولود المتطرف في حبه وفي عدائه قد يكون الاحلي في الحب والأكثر ميلا إلي الجمال خصوصا لأنه متأثر بكوكب فينوس .
يحب الحب وان فتش عنه بعينين مفتوحتين وبواقعية ليست مرغوبة كثيرا في عالم  الحب , فهذا المولود مؤمن إن الحب الواعي له الاستمرارية وفيه راحة البال  والابتسامة المشرقة في ليل هذا العالم .
ومن الحب ما قتل هذا ما يؤمن به المولود بين الميزان والعقرب . 
برج : العقرب - القوس 
المواليد بين 20 - 25 نوفمبر 
صفات عامة :
قوة من العقرب تتسلح بتفاؤل القوس فتكون شخصية مرحة وجريئة مع بعض تهور .  بين العقرب والقوس حيرة الواقف بين الماء والنار بين الإقدام والتفكير .
المولود بين هذين البرجين يرسم أهدافه ومن ثم يسعي إليها وفق تصور مسبق وضعه بكل دقة وجدية .
لا يرمي الاتهامات عشوائيا ولا يحكم بصورة انفعالية إلا إذا جرحت كبرياه  فقد يستعمل نار القوس لحرق الأخضر واليابس إنما ماء العقرب تنقذ الموقف  وتطفي النار .
يعرف كيف يستفيد من كل فرصة ويعرف كيف يفيد .
صراحته تجلب له المتاعب في البداية إنما تكسبه احترام الآخرين له في المرحلة التالية .
سريع التأثر وعصبي إلا انه يعرف كيف يقف إلي جانب طالب المساعدة مظهرا كل قدراته علي حل المشاكل .
صادق مع نفسه لا يقن اللف والدوران وبعيد عن الدبلوماسية .
في الحب يهب عواطفه وقلبه مثل كتاب مفتوح لغته سهلة وأسلوبه ممتنع , قليل الحظ في عالم الحب وكأنه يدفع ضريبة صدقه .
كذبة إن تلتقي بإنسان لا يعرف معني الكذب ولكن هذا المولود حقيقة .
رج : القوس - الجدي 
المواليد بين 19 - 24 ديسمبر 
صفات عامة :
منفتح أم منغلق , اجتماعي أم انعزالي , إذا أنت مولود بين القوس الناري والجدي الترابي بين القوس الانفعالي ولجدي الهادي .
ناجح مهنيا لأنك جامع بين الطموح والدقة التي تتطلب هدوءا , مصر علي الوصول إلي مركز يخولك لان تكون آمرا وليس مأمورا.
في الأمور المالية قد تتعثر خطواتك في بداية المشوار إلا انك قد تصبح من  كبار الرأسماليين لأنك تعرف كيف توظف إمكانياتك جيدا . تتعلم كيف تكون  صابرا وحكيما بهدف الوصول إلي مبتغاك , صاحب نفس طويل وقدرة هائلة علي  تجاوز المصاعب ومحاولات الإيقاع بك .
جوبتير يمنحك التفاؤل ويساعدك علي قمع كل إحساس باليأس .
المولود بين هذين البرجين لا يهتم للمظاهر ولا تغره أضواء الشهرة إلا انه يسعي لسماع المديح من المقربين أو من وسطه بالتحديد .
هذا المولود يسعي إلي لفت الأنظار وهو يتكلم مستعينا بثقافته مستلهما من تجاربه وتجارب غيره .
في الحب قد يغرم بسرعة وينسي بسرعة اكبر إلا انه يهوي الاستقرار والعيش في منزل يكون واحة للحب والدفء والطمأنينة .
لكن الزواج عنده قرار عقلي يفرح له القلب وليس قرارا يرتبك له العقل .
أليست مضمونة أكثر الدرب إلي العقل قبل القلب . 
برج : الجدي - الدلو 
المواليد بين 18 - 23 يناير 
صفات عامة :
مولود خلق ليكون جديرا بالمسؤوليات جامعا بين التحصيل العلمي والثقافة ,  فواقعية الجدي مع ثقافة الدلو تمنحان شخصية متزنة , مسالمة , لها علاقة  بالكلمة وبعيدة كل البعد عن عالم العنف إلا أنها قريبة من عالم المال ,  والأرقام .
هذا المولود يقدر المال ويعتبر إن له سلطانا كبيرا خصوصا في هذا الزمن حيث  للمادة الأولوية والأهمية القصوى والقدرة علي التحكم بمعظم الأمور .
حبه للمال لا يسرق منه تواضعه وحبه للصداقات واحترامه للزمالة .
في الحب شهواني هذا المولود ومتطلب إلا انه رقيق وله أسلوب جيد قد يقنعك من دون إن تدرك .
الحب عنده جميل إنما الزواج قرار صعب فلا يمكنه إن يتم إلا متى تأمنت كل  المتطلبات المادية الضرورية والمتعلق منها بالكماليات , وإلا فتؤجل هذه  الخطوة وليؤجل معها الحب .
حضور مميز , مسالم حاقد علي كل عنف , وغير متسرع في الحب بشكل مزعج أحيانا .
شخصية تستحق كل تقدير في حال لآمنت بها أم العكس .
برج : الدلو - الحوت 
المواليد بين 17 - 22 فبراير 
صفات عامة :
فنان هذا المولود يجمع إلي طرافة الدلو شفافية الحوت وبين الطرافة والشفافية حب للأشياء المستحدثة والفن والموسيقي .
هذا المولود المزاجي الذي يجمع بين هوائية الدلو وتموجات الحوت قد يكون رساما أو كاتبا أو موسيقيا أو مغنيا .
عاشق للجمال وله إذن مرهفة وعين بصيرة .
طيب ونادرا ما يحتفظ بسره لنفسه فالصداقة عنده مبدئها الصراحة أو لا تكون صداقة وهذا ما يعرضه لبعض الصدمات في حياته .
يحب المال إلا انه لا يهوي جمعه بل توظيفه للوصول إلي أهدافه , غير مكتف إنما متردد في خطواته والتردد عنده نابع من خوفه من فشل ما .
صاحب معشر حلو ونادرا ما تفارق الابتسامة شفتيه .
حاذق في تدبير أموره وساع إلي الاحتكاك بأناس يدرك أنهم قادرون علي إيصاله أو علي الأقل مساندته للوصول حيثما يريد .
في عواطفه قد تظنه ناعما إلا انه لا يحب إن تنسي انه فنان , أي انه أكثر  الناس مزاجية , فالحب عنده متبدل مثل الموسيقي وعصبية القلم علي الورقة أو  ضربات الريشة .
قادر علي الحب إذا التقي بالشخص القادر علي الإلحاق بإيقاعاته والانسجام مع تبدل مزاجاته .
بين الدلو والحوت عشق للفن حيث لا لغة احلي من السكوت . 
برج : الحوت - الحمل 
المواليد بين 18 - 23 مارس 
صفات عامة :
من الحوت الإحساس والعاطفة ومن الحمل الإقدام والحيوية , مزيج قد يخلق  انسجاما رائعا إذا عرف استغلال مواهبه ولم يغرق في بحر ادعاءاته .
فالمولود بين الحوت والحمل له أحلامه الحلوة , التي إن تحولت إلي حقيقة  لفاض العالم حبا ورفاهية ومثالية , وغرق هذا المولود بالأحلام يوقف عنده  الحس العملي ويعرقله في ترتيب أفكاره .
له حظ كبير فيما خص الأصدقاء مع انه يتخلي عنهم إذا اقتضت مصلحته ذلك , هو  الذي لا يعرف كيف يضع إصبعه علي الجرح ليضغط علي مكمن الوجع .
مثاليته تفرض مسافة بينه وبين التحقق من الأمور والاهتمام بالتفاصيل التي تكون في اغلب الأحيان أهم من العناوين .
استغلالي هو , إذا ما تراقصت إمام عينيه فرصة فلا يدعها تفلت بل حرق أصابعه بنارها معتبرا إن هذا قوة وليس استغلالا .
محدث لبق , يدعي الثقافة أكثر مما هو مثقف إلا انه مقنع وله أسلوب يجذبك ويسرق من عينيك نظرة تقدير ولو مؤقتة .
في الحب يتوق إلي المثالية في العلاقات لكنه يخفق , أو ينفض ريشه أو يرضخ لواقعه .
بين الحوت والحمل موت وولادة , استسلام وريادة .
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

* المــــولود بين برجــــين





قد تكون صفاته احلى ومواهبه متعدده أكثر فالجمع بين النقيضين له ايقاعات ملونه أبعد ماتكون عن التشابه والرتابه 

برج : الحمل - الثور
المواليد بين 18 - 23 ابريل 
صفات عامة :
إذا كنت مولودا بين هذين البرجين فانك مولود بين النار والتراب , لك من  الحمل طموحه ومن الثور واقعيته , فأنت مولود قادر علي القيام بكل المغامرات  إلا انك تفضل إن تكون مقداما بطريقة مدروسة مخافة التعرض إلي الخيبة .
تستطيع جني المال إذا عرفت كيف تطلق قدراتك في الوقت المناسب والموقع  المناسب , مولود الحمل - الثور عاطفي جدا وله جاذبية لا تقاوم وهذا بفعل  تضامن كوكبي البرجين مارس وفينوس .
في العمل يبرهن هذا المولود عن قدرة في تحمل المسؤوليات , ولو كان متبدلا  فمرات تراه متحمسا لانجاز العمل كما الحمل , ومرات مترويا مدققا ومحاسبا  كما الثور .
مولود الحمل الثور يحب الموسيقي ويتوق دائما إلي سماعها , مغرم بالاجتماعيات وميال إلي العشق الرومانسي .
قد يعلن قرار الزواج أكثر من مرة عندما يعيش جنون الحب , إما إذا تاب إلي رشده فانه يفضل الزواج في سن متأخرة .
إجمالا يتأثر هذا المولود بقرارات والديه مع إن له نزعة كبيرة نحو الاستقلالية .
مولود بين النار والتراب , فالنار إذا همدت تحولت إلي رماد والرماد تراب , ولكن كم من نار تحت رماد ؟ 
برج : الثور - الجوزاء 
المواليد بين 19 - 24 مايو 
صفات عامة :
مولود أنت بين التراب والهواء , بين الثبات والمزاجية , مما قد يخولك الوصول إلي أهدافك بجهد مرات وعن طريق الصدفة مرات أخري .
مولود الثور - الجوزاء لا يمكنه التغلب علي حبه للمغامرات والتنقل مثل عصفور من شجرة إلي أخري .
آراؤه مثيرة وأفكاره واضحة , يحب الصداقات الكثيرة مع ترك مسافة للحرية الشخصية , وللاحتفاظ بالأسرار الخاصة .
في العمل جدي حد الصراحة , وفي الاجتماعات مرجح بشكل لافت , علاقته بالمال علاقة سعي إلي الراحة , وتوفير من احل ضمان المستقبل .
في العاطفة يغار كثيرا علي حبه ويحاول إن يكون متسلطا , إنما التسلط عنده قناع يخفي عواطف جياشة وشفافية رائعة .
عصبي وعصبيته ظاهرة , وكم يخاف الفشل واليأس وخوفه هذا قد يدفعه في بعض الأحيان إلي مغامرات غير مدروسة النتائج .
نادرا ما يشعر هذا المولود بالدفء بين أقربائه وإفراد عائلته , من هنا يفتش عنه بين أصدقائه. 
فهمه صعب لأنه صلب متأثر بالثور الترابي , ومتبدل منجذب إلي هواء الجوزاء .
قد يكون التراب ملتصقا بالجسم الصلب , بالأرض ولكن الهواء متى تمرد وصار رياحا ذر التراب في كل مكان . 
برج : الجوزاء - السرطان 
المواليد بين 19 - 24 يونيو 
صفات عامة :
مولود بين الهواء والماء , فاذا كان مدا وجزرا فالهواء ايقاع للبحر ليزيد  مدا وجزرا , والمولود بين هذين البرجين يملك حشرية التعرف الي كل جديد ,  واكتشاف كل مثير , ورفع الحجاب عن كل ما هو غامض .
معلوم ان بين الهواء والماء قاسما مشتركا وهو المزاج المتقلب والمتبدل  فتارة تجد هذا المولود عاطفيا حد الرومانسية وطورا غير ابه حد الهزء .
ومزاج هذا المولود المتقلب قد يعرقل مسيرة علاقاته الثنائية , ولكنه يشكل سوالا محيرا ومغريا لاكتشاف الجواب عليه . 
اجتماعيا تجد هذا المولود حاضرا ان كان اصغاء أو كلاما ويمكنه الخوض في أي  حديث اراد لانه يملك معلومات خزنها في ذاكرته من كثرة ما يقرأ وينوع في  قراءاته .
في المال يصرف كثيرا اذا كان منزعجا نفسيا ويحرص عليه في حالات هدوءه لانه يكون حينها يفكر بغده ومستقبله .
عاطفيا يغرم اكثر من مرة وقد يحدث ان يتعلق بحبين , يفتش عن الجمال والجوهر  معا , لجوج في طلباته التي يمكن ان تتبدل في كل يوم , وبقدر ما تراه  استقلاليا منفتحا بقدر ما تراه في علاقته الثنائية متمسكا بالمبادي  والتقاليد .
بين الماء والهواء موسيقي حالمة احيانا وصاخبة احيانا اخري , ومن كان متبدلا , له في كل يوم شمس جديدة . 
برج : السرطان - الأسد 
المواليد بين 21 - 26 يوليو 
صفات عامة :
( مقدورك أن تحيا أبدا بين الماء وبين النار ) قالت الأغنية فكانت بداية  حلوة للحديث عن المولود بين السرطان والأسد بين الماء وبين النار .
حساس هذا المولود بتأثير القمر الذي هو كوكب السرطان , حساس وشفاف ويخاف إن  يجرح احدا في حين إن شمس الأسد تمنحه جرأة وتغريه بأضوائها فينجرف في بعض  الأحيان إلي حب المظاهر والأضواء الخارجية .
مولود ذو شخصية غريبة بين الماء والنار ؟, مزيج من هدوء وقوة من غموض ووضوح .
قد تجد عند هذا المولود بعض من الأنانية أو عشق الذات لان له حضورا مميزا يفتح له بابا واسعا للمديح والإطراء 
يتعب هذا المولود للحصول علي المال مع انه مهيأ لتبؤ مركز مهم في العمل , ولكن كم من مركز رفيع في المستوي لا يشكل مصدرا للثراء .
صاحب خيال واسع وميل كبير إلي عالم الموسيقي والفنون علي اختلافها .
تتعدد علاقاته إنما الحب واحد , إذا أحب ونجح في علاقته كان الأسعد , وإذا  فشل في حبه صار الأكثر هزءا في الحب واعتبره وهما أو سرابا .
الماء تطفي النار أحيانا وتزيد من قوة اشتعاله أحيانا أخري . 
برج الأسد - العذراء 
المواليد بين 21 - 26 أغسطس 
صفات عامة :
مولود بين النار والتراب , بين ادعاء الأسد وجدية العذراء تتكون شخصية محبة  للصدق , عاشقة لقول الحقيقة مهما كان الثمن غاليا , كما إن هذا المولود  يملك حبا للنقد قد يربك علاقاته مع الآخرين خصوصا مع أصدقائه المقربين .
إنما اللافت إن كوكبي البرجين شمس الأسد وعطارد العذراء يهبان هذا المولود  مواهب عديدة ويخلفان منه أنسانا مرهف الحس تجاه كل ما هو جميل وقد يضر فيه  كثرة الكلام وقلة الأفعال .
ومن ملك مواهب عديدة وجمع بين سلطة الأسد ودقة العذراء كان اقدر من يقنع غيره بآرائه .
هذا المولود المحب للحقيقة ينجح في أعمال التجارة والمهن الحرة لأنه يشكل مثالا في الاتزان. 
وفي الحب يعرف كيف يختار الطرف الأخر الذي يوازيه قدرة علي تحمل المسؤوليات  ويكون صاحب مواهب عديدة ليشكل معه ثنائيا مثاليا لافتا للنظر اجتماعيا  وقادرا علي التجديد يوميا مما يبعد الروتين وما يعكسه من فشل في العلاقات .
مولود بين الأسد والعذراء فانك تمسك السلطة من طرفيها . 
برج : العذراء - الميزان 
المواليد بين 21 - 26 سبتمبر 
صفات عامة :
عاطفة مستترة عند العذراء وعلنية عند الميزان والمولود بين الاثنين يعرف الاتزان .
المولود بين البرجين يعرف كيف يخلق توازنا في علاقاته عملا , صداقة , حبا وعداء .
فهو لا يعرف التطرف ولا يمسك بطرف الخيط بل يفتش عن نقطة الاتزان كي لا يقع في فخ المواقف المتطرفة أو العمياء حسب اعتقاده .
الحياد عنده مضمون النتائج ومنقذ من متاعب , لكن تفسيره للأمور وتحليله لها  بشكل دائم قد يتعب سامعيه أو مرافقيه الذين يطالبونه بقليل من العفوية  الحلوة .
قد يكون حياد هذا المولود في مختلف المواقف مضمون النتائج إلا في الحب إذ  إن المولود القريب من الميزان لا بد إن ترجح كفة العاطفة عنده ولو بنسبة  قليلة , فهذا المولود يتوق إلي الحب , إلي الإبحار في عالم العواطف خصوصا  وانه ماهر في السباحة .
في العمل يشكل هذا المولود النموذج الذي يحتذي به وهو نادرا ما يتسلم قيادة العمل إلا انه يكون الدينمو المحرك. 
يتعاطي مع المال بطريقة مدروسة لأنه يعرف كيف يعيش ببحبوحة مع حرصه علي  الاحتفاظ بالقرش الأبيض لليوم الأسود . بين العذراء والميزان يولد الاتزان .  
برج : الميزان - العقرب 
المواليد بين 21 - 26 أكتوبر 
صفات عامة :
مولود بين الهواء والماء إنما هواء الميزان نادرا ما يتحول إلي رياح , إما  ماء العقرب يتحول إلي موج قوي يروي عطش رمل الشاطي متحديا نور الشمس مهما  كان قادرا علي إبقاء الرمل دافئا وبعيدا عن أي بلل .
المولود بين هذين البرجين يحب الاستقرار لكن بعد بلوغ الهدف الذي ينشده ,  خير مدافع عن القضايا المحقة إنما ينقصه القدرة علي التعبير أو الخطابة  وإذا اخفق في الوصول إلي هدفه صار مدمرا حتى مع من يحبهم وكانه مع المثل  القائل ( من ضربك احبك ) وربما طور المثل وجعله من (دمرك عبدك ) .
المال لا يعني له كثيرا بل يتوق إلي الإسراف طمعا بكسب ود الآخرين وإرضاء لرغبته أيضا .
هذا المولود المتطرف في حبه وفي عدائه قد يكون الاحلي في الحب والأكثر ميلا إلي الجمال خصوصا لأنه متأثر بكوكب فينوس .
يحب الحب وان فتش عنه بعينين مفتوحتين وبواقعية ليست مرغوبة كثيرا في عالم  الحب , فهذا المولود مؤمن إن الحب الواعي له الاستمرارية وفيه راحة البال  والابتسامة المشرقة في ليل هذا العالم .
ومن الحب ما قتل هذا ما يؤمن به المولود بين الميزان والعقرب . 
برج : العقرب - القوس 
المواليد بين 20 - 25 نوفمبر 
صفات عامة :
قوة من العقرب تتسلح بتفاؤل القوس فتكون شخصية مرحة وجريئة مع بعض تهور .  بين العقرب والقوس حيرة الواقف بين الماء والنار بين الإقدام والتفكير .
المولود بين هذين البرجين يرسم أهدافه ومن ثم يسعي إليها وفق تصور مسبق وضعه بكل دقة وجدية .
لا يرمي الاتهامات عشوائيا ولا يحكم بصورة انفعالية إلا إذا جرحت كبرياه  فقد يستعمل نار القوس لحرق الأخضر واليابس إنما ماء العقرب تنقذ الموقف  وتطفي النار .
يعرف كيف يستفيد من كل فرصة ويعرف كيف يفيد .
صراحته تجلب له المتاعب في البداية إنما تكسبه احترام الآخرين له في المرحلة التالية .
سريع التأثر وعصبي إلا انه يعرف كيف يقف إلي جانب طالب المساعدة مظهرا كل قدراته علي حل المشاكل .
صادق مع نفسه لا يقن اللف والدوران وبعيد عن الدبلوماسية .
في الحب يهب عواطفه وقلبه مثل كتاب مفتوح لغته سهلة وأسلوبه ممتنع , قليل الحظ في عالم الحب وكأنه يدفع ضريبة صدقه .
كذبة إن تلتقي بإنسان لا يعرف معني الكذب ولكن هذا المولود حقيقة .
رج : القوس - الجدي 
المواليد بين 19 - 24 ديسمبر 
صفات عامة :
منفتح أم منغلق , اجتماعي أم انعزالي , إذا أنت مولود بين القوس الناري والجدي الترابي بين القوس الانفعالي ولجدي الهادي .
ناجح مهنيا لأنك جامع بين الطموح والدقة التي تتطلب هدوءا , مصر علي الوصول إلي مركز يخولك لان تكون آمرا وليس مأمورا.
في الأمور المالية قد تتعثر خطواتك في بداية المشوار إلا انك قد تصبح من  كبار الرأسماليين لأنك تعرف كيف توظف إمكانياتك جيدا . تتعلم كيف تكون  صابرا وحكيما بهدف الوصول إلي مبتغاك , صاحب نفس طويل وقدرة هائلة علي  تجاوز المصاعب ومحاولات الإيقاع بك .
جوبتير يمنحك التفاؤل ويساعدك علي قمع كل إحساس باليأس .
المولود بين هذين البرجين لا يهتم للمظاهر ولا تغره أضواء الشهرة إلا انه يسعي لسماع المديح من المقربين أو من وسطه بالتحديد .
هذا المولود يسعي إلي لفت الأنظار وهو يتكلم مستعينا بثقافته مستلهما من تجاربه وتجارب غيره .
في الحب قد يغرم بسرعة وينسي بسرعة اكبر إلا انه يهوي الاستقرار والعيش في منزل يكون واحة للحب والدفء والطمأنينة .
لكن الزواج عنده قرار عقلي يفرح له القلب وليس قرارا يرتبك له العقل .
أليست مضمونة أكثر الدرب إلي العقل قبل القلب . 
برج : الجدي - الدلو 
المواليد بين 18 - 23 يناير 
صفات عامة :
مولود خلق ليكون جديرا بالمسؤوليات جامعا بين التحصيل العلمي والثقافة ,  فواقعية الجدي مع ثقافة الدلو تمنحان شخصية متزنة , مسالمة , لها علاقة  بالكلمة وبعيدة كل البعد عن عالم العنف إلا أنها قريبة من عالم المال ,  والأرقام .
هذا المولود يقدر المال ويعتبر إن له سلطانا كبيرا خصوصا في هذا الزمن حيث  للمادة الأولوية والأهمية القصوى والقدرة علي التحكم بمعظم الأمور .
حبه للمال لا يسرق منه تواضعه وحبه للصداقات واحترامه للزمالة .
في الحب شهواني هذا المولود ومتطلب إلا انه رقيق وله أسلوب جيد قد يقنعك من دون إن تدرك .
الحب عنده جميل إنما الزواج قرار صعب فلا يمكنه إن يتم إلا متى تأمنت كل  المتطلبات المادية الضرورية والمتعلق منها بالكماليات , وإلا فتؤجل هذه  الخطوة وليؤجل معها الحب .
حضور مميز , مسالم حاقد علي كل عنف , وغير متسرع في الحب بشكل مزعج أحيانا .
شخصية تستحق كل تقدير في حال لآمنت بها أم العكس .
برج : الدلو - الحوت 
المواليد بين 17 - 22 فبراير 
صفات عامة :
فنان هذا المولود يجمع إلي طرافة الدلو شفافية الحوت وبين الطرافة والشفافية حب للأشياء المستحدثة والفن والموسيقي .
هذا المولود المزاجي الذي يجمع بين هوائية الدلو وتموجات الحوت قد يكون رساما أو كاتبا أو موسيقيا أو مغنيا .
عاشق للجمال وله إذن مرهفة وعين بصيرة .
طيب ونادرا ما يحتفظ بسره لنفسه فالصداقة عنده مبدئها الصراحة أو لا تكون صداقة وهذا ما يعرضه لبعض الصدمات في حياته .
يحب المال إلا انه لا يهوي جمعه بل توظيفه للوصول إلي أهدافه , غير مكتف إنما متردد في خطواته والتردد عنده نابع من خوفه من فشل ما .
صاحب معشر حلو ونادرا ما تفارق الابتسامة شفتيه .
حاذق في تدبير أموره وساع إلي الاحتكاك بأناس يدرك أنهم قادرون علي إيصاله أو علي الأقل مساندته للوصول حيثما يريد .
في عواطفه قد تظنه ناعما إلا انه لا يحب إن تنسي انه فنان , أي انه أكثر  الناس مزاجية , فالحب عنده متبدل مثل الموسيقي وعصبية القلم علي الورقة أو  ضربات الريشة .
قادر علي الحب إذا التقي بالشخص القادر علي الإلحاق بإيقاعاته والانسجام مع تبدل مزاجاته .
بين الدلو والحوت عشق للفن حيث لا لغة احلي من السكوت . 
برج : الحوت - الحمل 
المواليد بين 18 - 23 مارس 
صفات عامة :
من الحوت الإحساس والعاطفة ومن الحمل الإقدام والحيوية , مزيج قد يخلق  انسجاما رائعا إذا عرف استغلال مواهبه ولم يغرق في بحر ادعاءاته .
فالمولود بين الحوت والحمل له أحلامه الحلوة , التي إن تحولت إلي حقيقة  لفاض العالم حبا ورفاهية ومثالية , وغرق هذا المولود بالأحلام يوقف عنده  الحس العملي ويعرقله في ترتيب أفكاره .
له حظ كبير فيما خص الأصدقاء مع انه يتخلي عنهم إذا اقتضت مصلحته ذلك , هو  الذي لا يعرف كيف يضع إصبعه علي الجرح ليضغط علي مكمن الوجع .
مثاليته تفرض مسافة بينه وبين التحقق من الأمور والاهتمام بالتفاصيل التي تكون في اغلب الأحيان أهم من العناوين .
استغلالي هو , إذا ما تراقصت إمام عينيه فرصة فلا يدعها تفلت بل حرق أصابعه بنارها معتبرا إن هذا قوة وليس استغلالا .
محدث لبق , يدعي الثقافة أكثر مما هو مثقف إلا انه مقنع وله أسلوب يجذبك ويسرق من عينيك نظرة تقدير ولو مؤقتة .
في الحب يتوق إلي المثالية في العلاقات لكنه يخفق , أو ينفض ريشه أو يرضخ لواقعه .
بين الحوت والحمل موت وولادة , استسلام وريادة .
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

*كيف تتعرف إلي برج محدثك من أول مقابلة
* *




برج الحمل  
أول لقاء يصافحك بحرارة , يبتسم لكي بحرارة  
وجهه بيضاوي , جبهته نافرة وانفه دقيق  
قسمات وجه حادة وواضحة  
أثناء الحديث قد يبدو لكي هادئا ولكنه إذا انفعل صار متحمسا لفكرته ,  حركاته سريعة , ولا يستطيع أخفاء انطباعاته فعيناه تعكسان شعوره , ووجه  يعبر بما في داخله   
يسير مع بعض انحناءة وقلما يميل مولود الحمل إلي السمنة , عصبيته تساعده علي الاحتفاظ برشاقته  
--
برج الثور  
يصافحك ببرودة واضحة وكأنه يحذرك , وجه واضح , جبهة عريضة , ابتسامة دائمة , نظرات معبرة وآسرة  
كتفان عريضتان وعنق غليظ , الإذنان صغيرة , الصدر والظهر متناسقان  
تتميز أنثي الثور بعينين اكسر اتساعا ومشية اكسر رشاقة أما الاثنان فقامتهما منتصبة وملامحهما هادئة  
يصغي إليك باهتمام ويختصر في الكلام وقد تمر ساعة لا يقول فيها سوي نعم ولا   
مهما حاولت استفزازه فهو قادر علي الاحتفاظ ببرودته   

--
برج الجوزاء   
هو الأكثر حركة بين الحاضرين , لا يستطيع الجلوس علي كرسي واحد , دائم التنقل , قد يعقد حاجبيه وتبتسم لكي شفتاه   
رشيق , تميل قامته إلي الطول , ملامح وجه صغيرة , جبهته بارزة , انفه  مستقيم وشفتاه رقيقتان , سره في عينيه اللتين لا تستقران علي شي واحد وفيها  بريق وتساؤل قد لا تجد له جواب 
لديه سرعة خاطر وقدرة علي الإصغاء والتحدث , محب للاستطلاع , لسانه سليط   

--
برج السرطان   
مواليد برج السرطان نوعان من حيث الشكل الخارجي ,
النوع الأول له وجه يشبه وجه الطفل .

وجه جميل مستدير , عينان مستديرتان , وفم كبير الحجم وضحكة جذابة   
النوع الثاني له رأس ضخم وجبين مقطب , عظام الوجه بارزة والأسنان كبيرة , يبدو عليه التجهم ولا يخلو من الجاذبية   
الملامح المشتركة بين الاثنين الأنف الواسع , الذقن المستدير والصدر القليل العرض   
عينيه مليئة بالأحلام وشعاع من الرومانسية , يحب الدعابة وإلقاء النكت وسماعها   

--
برج الأسد   
من أول لقاء يحاول السيطرة مستعرضا غطرسته وممهدا لها بمشية واثقة , مدروسة ومتقنة   
قامة ممشوقة تفتقر إلي بعض الطول , وجه واسع , جبهة عالية ونافرة , ذقن بارزة , وظهر عريض  
عينا الأسد بنيتان غالبا ونظراته غير معبرة   
نساء برج الأسد يمشين بكبرياء ورشاقة نادرة   
يسيطر علي مجري الحديث ويجد متعة في إسداء النصائح يحاول اختيار كلمات علي مستوي لإقناعك  

--
برج العذراء   
من بداية معرفتك به تجد انه مشغول بفكرة معينة أو بحل ما لأنه سيسلم عليك بعصبية أو بقلق   
ابتسامته مشرقة إنما قلقة أيضا , عيناه لامعتان ونظراته ثاقبة وفي ملامح وجهه تناسق لافت ونادر عند غيره فوجه العذراء جميل  
طوله معتدل القامة وقد تجد بعضهم فارعي الطول والبعض قصار القامة   
عفويا في حديثه , واقعيا , وكأنك تحدث خبيرا , يلفت نظرك أناقته الغير خالية من الكلاسيكية   

--
برج الميزان   
ستجده في كل مكان   
يصافحك بحرارة ويحدثك كأنه يعرفك من زمن طويل . فارضا عليك صداقته   
قامة رشيقة شعر مموج , غالبا يكون في وجهه غمازات , الشفاه مرسومة لونها قرمزي , البشرة فاتحة إجمالا , المشية إيقاعية  
يصغي باهتمام مبالغ فيه , أو يتسلم زمام الحديث إلي حد الثرثرة  

--
برج العقرب   
يصافحك بشدة تحتار هل هي مودة أو تحدي , تشعر وكأنه يشجعك علي المنافسة والتحدي   
قامته معتدلة , كتفاه عريضتان , شعره ثابت اللون ووجهه جاحد , نظرته ثاقبة ,  الأنف بارز واليدان مفتوحتان دائما إلا في حالات الانتظار  
يمشي بعصبية ويتكلم بعصبية , وجهه الجامد لا يدعك تعرف انطباعه وقد تحترق أعصابك لمعرفة ما إذا كان فرحا أم متكدرا   
لصوته رنين خاص وصدي يترك عندك أثرا   

--
برج القوس   
بسيط عفوي وغير متكلف في الكلام , وجهه منفتح , رأسه ضخم وعيناه لامعتان ,  طويل القامة , رياضي المظهر مع انه لا يهتم للرياضة بل أكثر من ذلك فمشيته  تفتقر إلي الرشاقة وقد تجده يتعثر ويقلب الأشياء التي تعترض طريقه  
وهو يحدثك تجد انه يعبر كلاما وحركات ونادرا ما ينظر إلي عينيك بل ينظر إلي  مكان أخر , صريح وجارح في صراحته ويقول كلمته دون ندم ولو عن غير قصد  
لا تشك فيه لأنه يعبر ببراءة عما يدور في خاطره , مكل ما في قلبه حاضر علي لسانه   

--
برج الجدي   
من بداية معرفتك به ستلاحظ جديته وهدؤوه   
الجدي أما نحيل الجسم قصير القامة , أو ممتلئ وطويل , شعره أملس إجمالا وهذا المولود شرقي السمات ولو كان ذهبي الشعر   
قدماه كبيرتان وخطواته صغيرة نظرا إلي حذره الدائم وتفكيره قبل الإقدام   
جبهته ضيقة ونظراته جدية أما الحركات فمدروسة وبطيئة   
قادر علي إقناعك ولو ببطء , دعه يتحدث فانك ستفاجأ به , دعه يصمت فانك ستحكم خطا عليه   

--
برج الدلو   
قد تجد تصرفاته غريبة وملابسه مميزة , وجهه دقيق الخطوط , متناسق التقاطيع ,  طويل القامة إجمالا وغير منحن , مشيته تشبه المشية العسكرية   
شعره اسود وفي عيون الدلو غموض وعمق   
وأنت تحدثه ستكشف عنده ميلا إلي التغيير والتجديد وستجده يفسر الأمور ويحللها وكأنه يحاضر ولو مع بعض الادعاء   

--
برج الحوت   
شخصية هادئة وكأنها من عالم أخر في بعض الأحيان   
مشية برج الحوت هادئة , ملامح وجهه ذابلة ونظراته حالمة وشاردة , عيناه  ضيقتان بالإجمال وقسمات وجهه صغيرة إما الشفتان إما رقيقتان أو ممتلئتان   
جلده ناعم وهو اقرب إلي القصر   
يتحدث عن أحلامه ويفخر بها , يستهتر بالقضايا الكبيرة ويهتم ليومه ويترك هموم الغد للغد   
سريع التأثر أمام النقد وحساس , غضبه قصير الأمد وكأنه لم يغضب
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

*تسريحة شعرك من برجك





هل  يمكنك ان تعرفي شخصيتك او شخصية احدى المقربات اليك من خلال قصة شعرك او  شعرها ؟ وهل لتسريحة الشعر علاقة بالشخصية ؟ فقد ترغبين فجأة في قص شعرك او  تجعيده او فرده وقد تجعلينه مفروقا من احد الجانبين بدلا من نصف الرأس وقد  تخفين أذنيك وراء شعرك او ترفعينه في صورة ذيل حصان ، وغيرها من الاشكال  فهل هذه التسريحات هي انعكاسات لجوانب عديدة في شخصيتك ؟
حاولي معنا انت بدورك ان تفكي رموز تاج جمالك بعد الاطلاع على النماذج التالية لفن قراءة الشعر.......

برج الحمل  .. اتجاه الشعر الى اليسار 
مواليد برج الحمل هن شخصيات يفرقن شعرهن الى ناحية اليمين أي يكون الشعر  متجها الى اليسار فهذا يؤكد بصورة خفية جانبا من جوانب الذكورة وصاحبة هذه  التسريحة قد تفتقد الى الثقة بعض الشيء في نفسها وتجد صعوبة الى حد ما في  اثبات شخصيتها ومدى جاذبيتها .

برج الثور .. شعر يغطي الأذن 
مواليد هذا البرج هن شخصيات تتمثل بهن القدرة على السمع كما انها تكشف  صاحبة هذا البرج عن اغوار شخصياتنا لذا فان اخفاءها يكشف عن رغبة في  الحماية وفي اخفاء أعماقنا عن الاخرين .. وعندما تكون الأذن مختبئة تماما  تحت خصلة كثيفة من الشعر فان هذا يعني رغبة شديدة في الانعزال .

برج الجوزاء  .. فرق الشعر في منتصف الرأس 
مواليد برج الجوزاء هن مثال التنسيق في حياتهن وهذا التقسيم الحاجة الدائمة  الى النظام كما يدل على السعي الى التوازن الداخلي وصاحبته هذه الشخصية  تحتاج الى الشدة والدقة في طريقة حياتها كما انها تحتاج الى الصلابة والضبط  وتسريحتهن تجعلهن كالدمية التي تجمع بين البراءة والنعومة والفتنة وهن  يبدون واعيات بقدرتهن على الفتنة والجاذبية .

السرطان .. عندما يكون شعرك كاشفا للجبهة 
مواليد هذا البرج هن من صاحبات احدى تسريحات الزينة التي تطفيء جاذبية ،  فالجبهة المكشوفة تعكس شخصية ديناميكية وقوية شخصية مباشرة تميل احيانا الى  الشدة كما انها تعكس ايضا شخصية ذات حس صادق حساسة وفطنة واذا كنت تجعلين  شعرك مصففا للخلف فهذا يعني انك صاحبة شخصية جريئة لا تخشى مواجهة نظرات  الاخرين وهي في النهاية تعكس ايضا شخصية متفتحة واجتماعية مستعدة دائما  للحوار وللاتصال بالاخرين .

الاسد .. العنق المكشوف "كاريه"
مواليد هذا البرج يفضلن "الكاريه"لانه يمثل العنق الأنا الداخلية لشخصيتنا  بكل مزاياها وعيوبها ، وهناك العديد من النساء ممن يرغبن في الاختباء وراء  شعرهن حتى ولو كان قصيرا ، اما عندما تكشف المرأة عن عنقها فهذا يعني انها  صاحبة شخصية جريئة تكشف عن نواياها وتسعى للعيش بحرية وبدون قيود ، كما تدل  على انها انسانة سعيدة بحياتها وانها تتمتع بشخصية قيادية تكره التبعية  وخاصة التبعية للموضة والصرعات

العذراء.. قصة التاج 
مواليد هذا البرج هن يفضلن ان يرفعن شعرهن وتمثل التاج وهي خصلة الشعر  المسدلة على الجبهة وباقي الشعر مرفوعا الى اعلى ملاذا كما انها تعد نوعا  من الاقنعة وعلى هذا فان صاحبة هذه التسريحة التي تختبيء وراء شعرها لا  تقوى على مواجهة الحياة وتخشى من الكشف عن نفسها وتخفي قدرا كبيرا من  الحياء وهي تفضل مشاهدة العالم من بعيد .

الميزان  اتجاه الشعر الى اليمين 
مواليد هذا البرج يفضلن ان يكون شعرهن مفروقا من جهة اليسار ومتجها الى  اليمين فهذا يعني ان صاحبته تجد صعوبة في التعبير عن شخصيتها الأنثوية فهي  تملك انوثة مختبئة تماما ولذا تجد صاحبة هذه الشخصية صعوبة في القيام  بدورها كأم او كزوجة او كأبنة ، كما ان هذه التسريحة تكشف عن شخصية تخضع  لضغوط المجتمع وتجد صعوبة في مواجهته.

العقرب .. الأذن المكشوفة 
مواليد هذا البرج يفضلن تسريحات "يمنى شري"فالأذن المكشوفة تمثل علامة على  الانفتاح على العالم وتكشف عن شخصية ترغب بشدة في الاستماع للاخرين وفي  معاونتهم وهذا يعني غياب الأولوية وتعني الرغبة في ظهور الشخصية على  طبيعتها وفي الاقدام على بعض التجاوزات العفوية والبريئة .

القوس .. رفع الشعر الى الخلف 
مواليد هذا البرج هن صاحبات تسريحة مختلفة تضج بالحيوية والجاذبية صاحبته  امرأة تلفت الانتباه اليها اينما ذهبت وهي تدل على مرونة صاحبتها وهدوئها ،  كما تشي بميلها للمرح والمزاح وهي لا تخفي حبها واعجابها بالرجال الوسيمون  كما تدل على قوتها وثقتها بنفسها ، وهي خصم لا يستهان به في جميع المجالات  .

الجدي .. القشاط "المنديل "
مواليد هذا البرج هن صاحبات تسريحات تعكس جمالا عاقلا وتجعلها تبدو لطيفة  وقوية في نفس الوقت مما يضفي عليها الفتنة والجاذبية ويجعلها تبدو جرئية  وساحرة وتبدو اكثر استقرار نفسيا ومزاجيا كما انها تعكس شخصية منظمة تستعد  تماما قبل ان تقوم بأية خطوة او تصدر أي قرار فطول شعرها المناسب جدا  وتدريجه نحو الاقصر في الجوانب يشي بأنها تميل الى التظاهر ولا تحب ان تبدو  على طبيعتها كما انه يعكس ثقتها بنفسها وذكاءها وحرصها على الحب .

الدلو .. الصبغة لتغيير لون الشعر "الميش"
مواليد هذا البرج هن شخصيات عصريات يحببن الشهرة ويعلن انهن متفتحات الذهن  كما ان اللون غير الطبيعي الذي يضفنهن على شعرهن يدل على انها امرأة مرحة  تتغير بسرعة مع الوقت ولا تريد ان تظل حبيسة صورة معينة فتطور صورتها يعكس  تطور شخصيتها ولكن في اعماقها تبقى انسانة عاقلة قوية واكثر استقرارا نفسيا  ومزاجيا .

الحوت.. ذنب الحصان 
مواليد هذا البرج هن شخصيات نابضة بالحياة يأخذن بزمام جميع امور حياتهن  وهن شخصيات واثقة من نفسها ايجابية ونشيطة ورغم ان تسريحتهن لا تحتوي على  الكثير من التعقيد وانما يأخذن البساطة في كل شيء رغم ذلك تضج بالأنوثة وهي  تضفي عليها المزيد من القوة وتشي بصراحتها وبأنها امرأة ليس لديها ما  تخفيه الى جانب ذلك فهي تبدو كانسانة واثقة جدا من انوثتها ودفئها .
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

الابراج والالوان
 




للألوان  تأثير مباشر علينا كأفراد ، ففي الغالب لا نستطيع ايجاد سبباً مباشراً  نعلل به حبنا لهذا اللون او نفورنا منه .. فاللون الذي تفضله انت قد ينفر  منه الآخرون .. ومن خلال عرضنا لشريحة الالوان المرفقة على العشرات من كلا  الجنسين ومن ذوي الاعمار المختلفة تبين ان هناك تبايناً كبير وكنا نسمع  تعليقات مقتضبة فقط ، فمنهم من قال انا احب هذا اللون واكره ذاك .. او هذا  اللون هادىء وذاك صاخب .. ومنهم من وصف بعض الالوان بأنها رومانسية  وحالمة.. الخ ، لكننا لم نجد بين افراد هذه الشريحة من اعطى سبباً او  مبرراً واضحاً لحبه او نفوره من تلك الالوان .
وفي عرضنا لشريحة الالوان على عائلة مكونة من خمسة افراد تفاجئنا بأن كل  فرد منهم اختار لوناً غير الذي اختاره اخوه ، وعند سؤالنا لهم عن تواريخ  ميلادهم اتضح لنا ان كل واحد فيهم ينتمي الى برج مختلف عن الآخر .
كما ان الالوان التي تم اختيارها كانت مطابقة تماماً لابراجهم ، وبالتالي  تبين ان البرج يلعب دوراً هاماً في اختيارنا وتفضيلنا لبعض الالوان عن  غيرها .
اما اللون الوحيد الذي لم يحظى بإهتمام احد فكان اللون الزهري ، وعن عدم  اختيار اللون الزهري كانت اجابة معظم الفتيات بأن هذا اللون يناسب فقط  الملابس الداخلية والبيجامات وقمصان النوم وما شابه ذلك ... اما الشباب  فكان لهم راي آخر فمنهم من قال بأن هذا اللون مثير للاشمئزاز والعصبية ،  لكن قليلاً منهم قال بأن اللون الزهري من الوان الموضة للرجال وعلى الرغم  من ذلك فهم لا يفضلون النورط فيه .

واليكم شريحة الالوان التي قمنا بعرضها عليهم : 

الازرق ، زهر ، اخضر ، اصفر ، احمر، ليلكي .
وفيما يلي قائمة الابراج والالوان التي وقع الاختيار عليها

اللون الزهري : (لم يختاره احد)
اللون الاخضر : مواليد برج الثور ، الميزان ، الجدي ، الدلو 
اللون الاصفر : مواليد برج الميزان ، الاسد ، الجوزاء 
اللون الاحمر : مواليد برج الحمل ، العذراء 
اللون الليلكي : مواليد برج الحوت ، العذراء ، العقرب 
اللون الازرق : مواليد برج الحمل ، الثور ، السرطان ، الميزان ، القوس ، الدلو ، الحوت .
خصائص الالوان 
الاصفر : لون الاناقة والتفاؤل .. الثقة بالنفس ، الحكمة ، الشجاعة ، الهدوء والبعد عن الصخب ، حب السلطة 
الزهري : رغم عدم اختيار احدهم له ، الا انه لون يدل على الهدوء والطمأنينة  والانوثة المطلقة .. وفي النهاية ليس هناك احد مستعد للشجار مع من يرتدي  اللون الزهري .
الاخضر : الصمود في وجه الصعاب ، الثقة بالنفس ، الاصرار والعناد ،  المثابرة ، الصبر ، العدالة ، العفوية والاستقرار ، الانسجام ، الشجاعة  والتجديد 
الاحمر : الحيوية والنشاط ، الفعالية والرومانسية ، الجرأة والتحدي ومن  منطلق الثقة بالنفس ، محب للسلطة ، قوة الارادة ، سريع الانفعال ، سريع  الاثارة 
الليلكي : يرمز الى الطهارة والعفة ، العقلانية ، الاناقة ، الاستقلالية ،  الهدوء ، الصراحة ، الدقة في المواعيد ، الصدق وخدمة الآخرين 
الازرق : الخيال الواسع ، حب المبادرة ، السفر والتجوال ، المثابرة  والاجتهاد ، الصبر وتحمل المشاق ، التفاني في خدمة الاصدقاء ، الغيرة  الشديدة .


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

* تأثير القمر على الإيقاع الداخلي اليومي
* *




تظهر  تنائج المراقبة أن العمليات الدورية التي تجري في الطبيعة عموما وضمن  الجسم البشري خصوصا : تتعلق بشكل قوي وكامل بدوران القمر حول الأرض . 

بمعنى آخر تتعلق ( بظهور- تطور – اختفاء ) القمر 

ينجز القمر خلال 29.5 يوما دورة كاملة حول مركز ثقل ثنائية القمر والأرض . 

بالرغم من أن القمر يصغر الشمس بــ ( 27 ) ملون مرة . إلا انه اقرب إلى  الأرض بــ (374) مرة . وهذا يعلل غلبة تأثيره على الأرض بالقياس إلى الشمس .  و طبعا لا يقتصر هذا التأثير على الأرض ( البحار – الجبال – الصخور ) فقط  وإنما سيطال التأثير كافة الكائنات الحية الموجودة على سطحها . 

الأثر الأول : 

إن الأثر الأول لتأثير القمر على الأرض هو : 

- الأثر الغرافيتي ( التجاذبي ) 

ينجز القمر دورة كاملة حول الأرض في غضون (24) ساعة و(50) دقيقة. وتحت  تأثير جاذبية القمر سوف تنفصل الطبقة السطحية للكرة الأرضية وتتمدد باتجاه  القمر بمقدار(5) سم بالاتجاه الأفقي . 

ومن الطبيعي أن يكون هذا التأثير أكثر وضوحا وقوة على المياه التي تغمر  اليابسة . وكما هو معروف فإن ظاهرتي المد والجزر من نتائج هذا التأثير .  وبهذا فإنه في اليوم الواحد وخلال فترات زمنية متساوية يمكن مشاهدة موجتين  كاملتين وموجتين صغيرتين ، وتكون تقريبا متساويتين في الارتفاع . ويشاهد  أيضا موجة كاملة صغيرة في حال عدم اعتبارهما موجة مشتركة . 

وبهذا الشكل فإن ظاهرتي المد والجزر تحدثان عندما تتلبد المياه الشاطئية  للبحار والمحيطات ، ويتكرر هذا التلبد كل (12) ساعة و(25) دقيقة ، مشكلا  موجة المد. 

من الطبيعي أن يطال هذا التأثير الغلاف الجوي وخواص المادة (عضوية وغير عضوية ). 

إن التأثير المد –جذري للحقل الغرافيتي للقمر لا يقتصر على مياه البحار  والمحيطات ؛ وإنما يطال أيضا الماء الموجود داخل الجسم ، ويظهر تأثيره بشكل  خاص على انتشار الدم وتوزيعه ضمن الجسم . 

يقول الطب الصيني القديم إنه يوجد اثنا عشر عضوا داخليا من أعضاء الجسم البشري ، مرتبطة مع بعضها بشبكة من قنوات الطاقة . 

وتحدث موجة مد واحدة خلال اليوم لكل قناة من القنوات ألاثنتي عشرة. عندئذ يكون العضو الموافق في حالة نشاط أعظمي . 

تبدأ هذه الموجة بفعل نبضة طاقوية تصل للعنصر وعندها تصبح التغذية الدموية لهذا العنصر أفضل ما يمكن ، والعكس صحيح أي: 

تحدث موجة جزر واحدة عندها تكون التغذية (التروية ) الدموية للعنصر الموافق أصغرية.

الأثر الثاني: 

الأثر الثاني لتأثير القمر على الأرض يظهر أيضا من تأثير الجاذبية ولكن بآلية تأثير مختلفة. 

قدم العالم الروسي «بور خسينيوس» فرضية حول الطبيعة البلورية (الكريستالية)  لنواة الذرة . وصدقت هذه الفرضية من قبل العالم الفرنسي ?كرفان? وتقول هذه  الفرضية : إن الطبقة السطحية للكرة الأرضية شأنها شأن كل المخلوقات  المتواجدة عليها ، يجب التعامل معها وكأنها تملك تشكل بللوريا«كريستاليا» 

لقد أشرنا سابقا أنه بسبب تأثير جاذبية الشمس تظهر وتجري موجات في الطبقة  السطحية للكرة الأرضية تسبب انجذاب القشرة الأرضية باتجاه القمر ، وقد يصل  الارتفاع حتى (50) سم تقريبا 

وطبعا سوف يظهر هذا التأثير على الوضعية التشابكية الكريستالية للمواد التي تتكون منها الطبيعة السطحية للأرض . 

ونتيجة لهذا التأثير سوف تظهر إجهادات تؤدي إلى تشوهات مرنة ضمن التشابكية  الكريستالية للمواد والتي تتبادل التأثير (تتفاعل ) مع الحقول المغناطيسية  والكهربائية بشكل قوي .وينتج عن هذا التفاعل شحن مغناطيسي أو ما يسمى بــ  أثر بيزو، وسوف يؤثر كلا الحقلين على الخواص المغناطيسية للغلاف الجوي . 

من المعلوم أن تغير الحقل المغناطيسي يؤثر على سرعة جريان العمليات البيو-  كيميائية وبالتالي يمكن الاستنتاج أن الأثر المحيط سببه التأثير الطاقوي  على عمل أجهزة وعناصر الجسم . 

بقي علينا الآن أن نجمع بين التأثيرين الناجمين عن القمر ?الأثر الغرافيتي ،والأثر الكهرومغناطيسي مع بعضهما ونراقب ماذا سيحدث؟. 

لوحظ ان الاثر الكهرومغناطيسي أكثر وضوحا وتجليا في وسط السوائل البللورية  والمشبعة بعناصر ميكروية والموجودة ضمن الجسم (والذي يمثلها الدم ،والسائل  الموجود داخل الخلية الحية ). وسبب هذا الوضوح هو نشاط التاثيرات  الكهرومغناطيسية في مكان وزمان توفر (تراكب) السائل البللوري والذي يسبب  بدوره نشاطا بيولوجيا للعضو الذي يحدث عنده هذا التجمع . 

نستنتج من هذا أن القمر هو الموجه الأهم لاثني عشر عضوا رئيسيا من أعضاء  الجسم .ويكون نشاط هذه الأعضاء دوريا كل ساعتين حتى تشمل الأعضاء الاثني  عشر كامل اليوم . 

ويؤكد علماء الطب الشعبي الصيني القديم أن النشاط الأعظم لعمل العضو يحدث في الفترة التي يسيطر بها . 

الآن فقط أصبح واضحا لماذا الأعضاء الداخلية تعمل بنشاط لمدة ساعتين في اليوم الواحد وتبقى خاملة طيلة الفترة المتبقية . 

يمكن القول وبثقة كاملة إن دورة الإيقاع اليومية لنشاط الجسم البشري ناجمة  عن تأثير العمليات التي تجري على سطح الأرض والتي تجعل عمل عضو محدد من  الجسم يتوافق مع الحركة الخارجية . 

?تذكر الفقرة /2/ نزول الهواء صباحا المرافق لنشاط المعي الغليظ ? 

أما القمر فسوف يمنح بدوره قوة لهذه العملية من مداد العضو العامل بالمواد الغذائية «الدم الجانبي» إلى تزويده بالطاقة الكهرطيسية. 

وبهذه السهولة تتحقق ضمن الجسم البشري هذه الأجوبة الطبيعية العظيمة ، ألا  وهي : أعجوبة الإيقاع الداخلي البيولوجي، والتي تستحق التعامل معها بقدسية .  

سوف نستعرض الآن مجموعة آراء تتعلق بالوجبات الغذائية ونناقش مدى تأثيرها  على الإيقاع الداخلي . وخير مثال هو تناول وجبة الطعام الرئيسية في اليوم .  

وحول هذا الموضوع سوف نستعرض الآراء الثلاثة التالية ونقوم بتحليلها. 

ينصح الرأي الأول : بتناول وجبة طعام غنية في فترة المساء. 

ويعلل ذلك بكون الجسم قادرا على تحطيم وهضم جميع الأطعمة حتى الغنية منها بالمواد الزلالية في اوقات الراحة و الاسترخاء . 

ويقول الرأي الثاني : بان آخر موعد لتناول الوجبة الرئيسية الغنية بالسعرات الحرارية هو غروب الشمس وقبل حلول الظلام . 

أما الرأي الثالث : فيعتقد أن الوجبة الصباحية ( الفطور ) حصرا هو الوجبة الرئيسية . 

قبل البدء بالتحليل لا بد من دراسة وتفهم المخطط الذي يمثل إيقاع الطبيعة وتوافقه مع أعضاء الجسم . 

- لنناقش أولا الرأي القائل بضرورة أن تكون الوجبة المسائية هي الرئيسية . 

كما هو معروف ينتهي يوم العمل بين الخامسة والسادسة مساء وبالتالي يكون  موعد تناول وجبة العشاء تقريبا بين السابعة والثامنة أي بعد غروب الشمس  حتما وبالتالي لا يمكن اعتبار الرأي الثاني واقعيا . 

ولنر الآن ماذا يكون في هذه الفترة 

1- يكون الوسط الداخلي للجسم قلويا ، أي غير قادر على تحطيم العناصر الغذائية المعقدة والغنية بالسعرات الحرارية كالمواد الزلالية . 

2- تقريبا في هذه الفترة بالذات ينتقل الجسم إلى طور السكون ( الهدوء )  والذي تبدأ به مرحلة تجديد الخلايا وإعادة تأهيل الجسم وتخزين الطاقة . ومن  المعلوم أن هضم المواد الزلالية يتطلب صرف طاقة ، أي عكس العملية التي يجب  أن تجري ضمن هذه الفترة . 

3- وبحسب دورة القمر ( إيقاع القمر ) تكون هذه الفترة من اليوم هي فترة  نشاط عمل . الكلى ، أما المعدة فتكون في صفحة خمول ، أي في صفحة الخمول  الطاقوي . وبهذا يكون الكلام عن إمكانية هضم المواد المركبة والمعقدة كلاما  خاليا من الصحة . 

والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن : ماذا سيحدث لو تناولنا وجبة غنية بالسعرات الحرارية ( المواد الزلالية ) مساءً ؟ 

إن الأطعمة الغنية بالمواد الزلالية شانها كغيرها من أنواع الأطعمة التي  تتناول مساء ً . لن تتفتت ولن تهضم بشكل كامل ، وستبقى نصف مهضومة ( مخاطية  ) والتي سوف تنتشر في كامل الجسم مشكلةً كريستالات حمض البول ؛ والتي تؤدي  لاحقا إلى انسداد الأوعية الدموية ، لان نفث هذه الكريستالات لا يكون  متاحا إلا في الصباح وأحيانا ضمن فترات النهار . 

ويحدث أيضا انقطاع لفترة الراحة والسكون والتي ضمنها يقوم الجسم بتجميع وتخزين الطاقة وذلك بسبب انشغاله بعملية هضم غير مرغوب بها . 

ونتيجة لهذا فان الجسم لن ينال قسطه الكامل من الراحة و سيتأثر بهذا سائر  الأعضاء ( القلب سوف يعمل بشكل غير منتظم ، جهاز التنفس سوف يعمل بصعوبة ،  ضعف في الأعمال الذهنية) وكل هذا سوف يؤدي إلى تعب وإنهاك الجسم ليلا .  وبالتأكيد سوف ينهض من فراشه صباحا ، ولكي يستيقظ جيدا ( يصحصح ) لا بد من  تناول ( القهوة ، الشاي ، الكاكاو ، السجائر....) وطبعا كلها مشروبات ضارة  تدفعه بسرعة إلى حافة العجز والشيخوخة . بعد الإدمان على تناولها . 

تتطلب عملية الهضم في الفترة المسائية إعادة توزيع لكميات الدم والطاقة  داخل الجسم ، وهذا بدوره سوف يؤثر على نشاط العنصر الخاص بهذه الفترة وهو  الكلى . 

وبهذا لن تتمكن الكليتان من القيام بوظيفتيهما بشكل كامل والتي تخص تنظيم تأيض الزلال والماء – ملحي . 

يوجد قانون فيزيولوجي هام ينص على انه في حالة نشاط عنصر ما أو وظيفة ما تكون العناصر والوظائف الأخرى في حالة خمول . 

وهذا هو سبب انتشار القصور الكلوي وبذلك لن تكون العقاقير والأدوية مفيدة  في هذه الحالات ، إذا لم يتم إزالة السبب الرئيسي لنشوئها . 

وبالإضافة إلى مرض القصور الكلوي يمكن أن يتسبب بمرض "السكري "وغيره من الأمراض ذات الانتشار الواسع في وقتنا الحاضر . 

وبهذا نكون قد وضحنا ما قد ينجم من أمراض في حال لو اتبعنا أيا من الرأيين الأول والثاني . 

وبقي أن نضيف : إن الامتناع عن الوجبات المسائية أو الليلية سيؤمن مناخا  صحيا للجسم ، وبالتالي ستزداد مناعته ومقاومته لجميع الأمراض . 

والآن لا بد من إلقاء الضوء على الرأي الثالث الذي يعتبر أن الوجبة  الرئيسية الغنية بالسعرات الحرارية يجب تناولها فقط صباحا وتقريبا حول  الساعة التاسعة . 

في هذا الوقت تكون المعدة ممتلئة بالطاقة والدم والتي بفعلها تتكون العصارات المعدية والغشاء المخاطي . 

أما الوسط الداخلي للجسم فيكون حمضيا وهذا يعتبر مناسبا جدا لتفتيت وهضم الطعام الداخل إلى المعدة . 

وبعد ذلك يساهم في عملية الهضم كل من الطحال والبنكرياس ، وفي هذه الفترة يكون نشاط عملهما أعظميا . 

وبكلام آخر : تجري عملية الهضم في هذا التوقيت بشروط عمل مثالية . حيث لا  يعيقها نشاط أي عنصر آخر . وان زيادة كمية الطاقة الشمسية الموافقة  للانتشار الطنيني ( الإيقاعي ) داخل الجسم تسخنه إلى الدرجة العظمى ، وبفضل  هذه النار تتفتت وتحرق كل الأطعمة داخل الجسم 

وبالضبط هذه هي العمليات المناسبة لعمل المعي الدقيق ، وبعد ذلك تقوم  الشروط الخارجية للحركة والنشاط الطاقوي للمعي الدقيق بتكملة العمليات التي  ابتدأت سابقا . مع العلم إن كل عمليات الهضم تجري في الفترة التي يكون  فيها الوسط الداخلي للجسم حمضيا . والذي يعتبر الأكثر ملائمة لعملية الهضم ،  ثم يأتي دور النشاط الفيزيولوجي للجسم والذي يعتبر وحده مسؤولا عن إتمام  المرحلة الأخيرة من عملية الهضم . 

تؤخذ وجبة الطعام الثانية بحيث تكون بكمية قليلة وسهلة الهضم وغير غنية  بالسعرات الحرارية بين الثالثة والخامسة عصرا . وفي هذه الحالة يكون  الإيقاع الداخلي بشكل كامل تحت السيطرة . ويتمتع الشخص في هذه الفترة  بالصحة والقوة . 

وأخيرا لا بد من التنويه إلى أن كل الأديان السماوية دعت إلى التقليل من كميات الطعام حتى الحد الأدنى . 

وبهذا الشكل نكون قد بحثنا بالآراء الثلاثة ، وعرفنا كيف تتوافق العملية  التي تحدث في الطبيعة على سطح الكرة الأرضية ، مع وظائف أعضاء الجسم وتيقنا  أن التوافق بنسبة 100 % مع أن الشروط والظروف الخارجية هي التي تملي  الإيقاع الداخلي الوظيفي للجسم وليس العكس . 

يجني الجسم من كل حصة زمنية من اليوم فائدة معينة تتجلى أحيانا على شكل  طاقة مصروفة في فترات النهار ، وأحيانا على شكل تراكم طاقة في فترات  السكينة . 

يبين لنا هذا التقييم كم هي معلوماتنا ضحلة عن أجسامنا وعن أنفسنا وكم من  الأخطاء يمكن أن يرتكبها حتى المثقفين بحق أنفسهم ما لم يتعلموا الإصغاء  إلى موسيقا وأنغام الإيقاع الداخلي لأجسامهم . 

ظهر في الطب الحديث منحىً جديد هو"الطب الوقائي "والذي يدرس مختلف الأمراض  ويستخرج طرقا خاصة للتأثير على هذه الأمراض بعد مراقبتها بشكل دقيق . 

أما المراقبة فقد قسمت إلى قسمين رئيسيين هما : 

1- المراقبة التي تهتم بخصوصية الإيقاع الداخلي للأمراض عندها يقوم الدواء  والمعالجة الفيزيائية للمرضى في الأوقات التي تنشط الأعضاء المريضة وعندئذ  تكون فعالية هذه الأدوية أعظمية . أما بالنسبة لكمية الدواء التي يتناولها  المريض للحصول على شفاء كامل فهي اقل بكثير . وبذلك يكون المريض قد تجنب  الآثار الضارة التي تخلفها العقاقير الكيميائية في الجسم . 

2- المراقبة التي نهتم بها بمعالجة الأمراض قبل أن تصبح مزمنة ، عندئذ يقدم الدواء والمعالجة الفيزيائية للمرض في طور الحضانة . 

مثال : إن معالجة الربو في طوره التمهيدي يجنب الوقوع في نوبات الربو الحادة . 

بفضل هذه المراقبة الجادة يمكن استبعاد مثل هذه النوبات دائما وكليا . 

وبشكل عام : تمكن العلماء حتى الآن من استخلاص أكثر من ( 300 ) وظيفة إيقاعية متبدلة خلال ( 24 ) ساعة . 

ملاحظة هامة:

يبدي الطقس المشمس على وجه وجسم الإنسان آثارا تحريضية وتحفيزية والتي تتجلى عند رؤية الشروق . 

أما الطقس الشتوي المشمس فانه يؤثر بالإنسان تأثيرا مزدوجا ناتجا عن برودة  الطقس وإضاءة الشمس وحرارتها . حيث يدخل الطقس الغائم والجاف السكينة  والهدوء إلى الجسم ويجلب الطقس المعتم والضبابي الانقباض والغم إلى النفس  أما الطقس الغائم بغيوم داكنة مثقلة بالشحنات الكهربائية فانه يرهق الجملة  العصبية . 

وأخيرا يجلب الطقس العاصف والمثلج والجاف الكآبة . 

وبعد تحصيل كل المعلومات التي وردت في هذا الفصل يمكن القول بجرأة كاملة :  انه أصبح بامكان الإنسان سماع تلك الأنغام الموسيقية التي تعزفها أجراس  الطبيعة الخرساء والتي يسمعها سائر الكائنات الحية . 

وأصبح بالامكان الخروج بأهم قانون للحفاظ على الصحة والمستخرج أساسا من علاقة الارتباط 

والتأثير المتبادل بين الأرض والقمر . وهذا القانون هو "راقب إيقاع الطبيعة  ورتب شخصيتك معه "والآن وبعد المعرفة النظرية الكاملة لنظام اليوم الطبيعي  لم يبق لنا سوى العمل وفق هذه المعرفة بدقة وحزم والابتعاد عن المبررات  التي تعيق عملية التطبيق ، تلك المبررات التي لا تنتهي أبدا .
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

* لا تتزوجي من هذا البرج
* *




كل  فتاة تحلم بفارس الاحلام وترسم في خيالها صورة لزوج المستقبل بكل الملامح  والرتوش ولكن دون ان تسأل ما برجه ؟ هذا الخطأ قد يقلب كل الموازين ويجعل  المرأة تندم على اختيارها اذا كان زوجها من برج يتعارض مع مواصفات برجها  ليتحول الحلم الوردي الى كابوس ومسلسل لا ينتهي من العنف اليومي ... "فوستا  "بحثت عن مواصفات كل الابراج لتقدم لك نصيحة العمر بالابتعاد فورا عن صاحب  البرج المخالف الذي لا يلتقي ابدا معك حتى في منتصف الطريق .

امرأة الحمل  .. حذار من الجدي والحوت
ان طبيعتك النارية التي تعمل ضد الذوبان في الاخرين او الانصياع الكامل  لرغبات الحبيب او شريك حياتك تمنعك من الحصول على السعادة العاطفية في  الزواج الا بشروط خاصة ونادرة فانت تريدين حريتك كاملة لا ينقص منها شيء  كما انك تناطحين الرجل في عالمه وفي اعماقك امنية كامنة تتمنى لو كنت رجلا  من اجل الحصول على الحرية الممنوحة له في المجتمع وعلى ذلك فليس من السهل  عليك التعايش في انسجام مع الحبيب من ابراج كثيرة :
- الرجل الجدي الذي يتمتع بطبيعته هو عدوك الاول في هذا الشأن لانه سيضع  قيودا كثيرة من حولك في الزواج ويحد حريتك ويستنكر بشدة مناطحتك له .
- الرجل الحوت سيقلب حياتك رأسا على عقب فقد يتيه بك في البداية ولكن بعد  ذلك سيكتشف انه امام شريك معاند ومشاكس وسيفقد رومانسيته معك سريعا ليتحول  الى شخص آمر يصدر الاوامر والتعليمات في غضب وضيق ولانه رومانسي فسرعان ما  سيتحول عنك الى غيرك.

امرأة الثور .. فيتو للأسد والقوس 
لك طبيعة متماسكة جدا وليس من السهل على احد ان يشتت تماسكك او ان يخترق  بناءك النفسي انت انثى كاملة تحيطين نفسك بسياج قوي من مكونات الشخصية  المستقرة التي لا تفتح الباب لكل من هب ودب بل ان لك شروطا صعبة في الرجل  وانت تبحثين عنه بنفسك تريدين الحب كل الحب وتريدين ايضا عدم اختراق  استقلالك.
- رجل الاسد والقوس كلاهما من طبيعة نارية يكرهان ان يصادفا جبلا عنيدا  شامخا لا يفتح في كل مرة الا بكلمة "سر"وسوف يستخدمان ناريتهما في محاولة  اذابة الجبل الجليدي الذي تمتلكينه ويقود العناد الى محاولة هدم الجبل في  الصورة النهائية والنتيجة ان الجبل لن يذوب ولن ينهدم وقد يحدث انفجارا  مدويا 

امرأة الجوزاء ممنوع الاقتراب من الحوت والعقرب 
انت امرأة عقلانية منطقية الى حد كبير ولو مكثت عشرات السنين مع هذا الحوت  فلن تفهمي كيف يفكر هذا الرجل ولا على أي منطق يعيش فالحياة بالنسبة لك  والمواقف والاحداث هي بمثابة 1+1= 2 اما بالنسبة لرجل الحوت فهو قادر على  جعل 1+1=3 او 4 او حتى 5 فهو يحيا بالاحساس وانت تعيشين بالعقل وشتان بين  المجالين 
- رجل الحوت والعقرب سيفشل دوما في ان يجعلك تستمتعين بالحياة عن طريق  الاحساس وانت ستفشلين دوما في ان تجعليه يكون منطقيا ويرى الاشياء بالعقل  ان الحياة بالعقل طول الوقت طريقة جامدة وموحشة وكئيبة والحياة بالاحساس  طوال الوقت هي ضياع وتشتيت وفي اغلب الاحوال فأنتما لن تلتقيا واذا حدث  الزواج بينكما فسيكون مأساة كبيرة ستنتهي سريعا.

امرأة السرطان ابتعدي عن الدلو والحمل 
انت امرأة متسلطة شخصية سلطوية تهوى ممارسة السلطة على الاقل في بيتها ومع  زوجها واولادها عملية وقوية ورجل الدلو سينظر لك بعين الاعجاب وسيخشاك في  كثير من الاحيان ويعمل لك الف حساب وبما انه انسان يعشق الحرية والصحبة  والترحال في الناس والشخصيات من حوله فسوف تضايقينه بتحكمك واعلانك الدائم  عما تريدينه في صيغة اوامر ونواه ولا بد في النهاية ان يفر منك الى اخرى 
- رجل الحمل اذا صادفك فهو مثلك تماما طيب وسلطوي وايضا قليل الثقة بنفسه  لذلك هو يصدر اوامر ومحاذير كثيرة بشأنك هو يريدك مطيعة له في جميع الاحوال  وانت تريدين ان تشعري ان زوجك يسمع كلامك ان الحياة بينكما ستأخذ شكل  جولات مرة في سعادة ووفاق ومرة في خناق وجدل واحتداد ويستمر الامر كذلك بعض  الوقت حتى يشعر كل منكما انه زهق من الاخر ومن الحياة معه ان الماء والنار  ضدان انت تحاولين فرض سلطته عليك والنتيجة انه يجعلك تغلين بين جوانحك .

امرأة الاسد ممنوع الجدي والميزان 
انت امرأة تعشقين الحياة والمرح والظهور بين الناس وسماع كلمات الاعجاب  والاطراء كريمة ومبذرة وتهوين ممارسة متعة الشراء والحصول على كل ما يزيد  من جمالك وجاذبيتك كما انك غيورة جدا ولا تطيقين زوجا او حبيبا لا يهتم بك  اهتماما حقيقيا مستمرا او ينشغل عنك بأخرى .
- رجل الجدي والميزان لن تجدي معه ما تبحثين عنه فهو انسان عملي يعشق عمله  اكثر من حبه للمرأة لا يجيد التعبير عن حبه في كلمات رقيقة عذبة وهو بعيد  عن النغمات الشاعرية والالحان الرومانسية وقد يكون مقتصدا جدا او بخيلا لا  يهوى انفاق المال فيما لا يفيد وقد يكون صارما جادا لا يكترث للعواطف وفي  ذلك كارثة لك فالافضل ان تحذريه 

امرأة العذراء حذار من القوس والميزان والجدي 
انت امرأة رقيقة شاعرية وعقلانية في نفس الوقت محبة للغير بطبيعتك ودودة  ولطيفة العشرة قادرة ببراعة على تحمل المسئولية واحترام المباديء والقرارات  التي تلزمين بها نفسك تجاه شريك حياتك بمعنى أصح انت مخلصة من داخلك لشريك  الحياة ولكن بشرط الا يعبث بك او يطمئن الى طيبتك 
- رجل القوس والميزان قد يحدث ذلك معهما فالاثنان سيسيئان اليك بطبيعتهما  التي تحوي على كذب كثير فهما مراوغان وغير صريحين في الحب ولديهما اهتمامات  عديدة خارج المنزل قد يكون منهما الاهتمام ببستان الجمال في عالم المرأة  الفسيح ولكنك ستكتشفين كل ذلك اجلا ام عاجلا لتبدأ الصدمات .
- رجل الجدي اذا صادفك فقد يعجبك في اول الامر عقلانية واحترامه لكلمته  ولكن بعد وقت ستعرفين ان هذه الجدية تتحول كثيرا الى نوع من الكآبه  والألوان الداكنة التي تصبغ الحياة بأشكال لا تستطيعين الاستمرار معها .

امرأة الميزان فيتو للحوت 
انت امرأة عاقلة ومتزنة ومعتدلة في اغلب الامور رقيقة بدرجة كبيرة وشاعرية  بدرجة معقولة تحبين النظام والتحرك وفق خطوات ثابتة ومدروسة تفكرين قبل  اعلان قرارك تصليحين جدا للحياة العملية لانك تقدرين المسئولية وقادرة على  حملها لفترات طويلة 
- رجل الحوت اذا ارتبطت به سيفسد لك كل هذا النظام ويأخذك الى عالم غريب  عليك من الاثارة والمفاجات غير المتوقعة والخطوات غير المنتظمة قد يكون  ناجحا ولكنك لن تفهمي كيف نجح او كيف حدث كذا وكذا فهو غالبا ليس لديه  قانون محدد يسير في حياته وقد تكون الحياة هي التي تسير به تحبه مرة وتغضب  عليه مرة وتهمله مرة وانت لا تفهمين وهو غير مكترث ان الحياة بينكما  مستحيلة فأنتما ضدان في امور كثيرة .

امرأة العقرب ممنوع الاقتراب من العقرب والاسد 
انت امرأة ذات طراز خاص ولك اسلوبك الخاص جدا في كل شيء قد تكونين غامضة  ومساحة الاسرار في حياتك كبيرة فأنت لا تفصحين عن نفسك بسهولة ولا بصعوبة  قد يكون السبب هو حالة من الخوف الطبيعي يسكن اعماقك لذلك فأنت متشككة  وكتومة تبدين غامضة ورجل العقرب معه يزداد قلقك وخوفك لانه مثلك تماما بل  هو اكثر غموضا واكثر تكتما الا اذا التقيتما في حالة نادرة من الصراحة  والبوح الحقيقي وهذا لن يحدث الا في حالة حب قوي وطاغ 
- رجل الاسد فانه سيسيطر عليك بقوته وسيصر على ان يبهر ذاتك سيزيد من  الصراع في داخلك ومعه ستكونين امرأة معذبة نفسيا حتى لو توافرت لديك كل  اسباب الرفاهية.

امرأة القوس ابتعدي عن الثور والسرطان 
انت امرأة طيبة عملية تحبين الانطلاق في الحياة ولا تحبين الأسر مرحة  ونشيطة تحبين مشاركة الرجل في عالمه تصلحين للمشاركة مع ابراج كثيرة بسبب  طيبتك وانفتاحك على الحياة مع رجل الثور قد تنجحين معه ولكنه اكثر هدوءا  منك وفي امور كثيرة سوف تفاجئين بعناده غير المنطقي الى اقصى حد ويصر على  ان تنفذي ما يقول دون نقاش هو فنان متقلب النفس حساس جدا سوف تضايقه حركتك  المستمرة وتعكر عليه انسجامه مع نفسه فهو متأمل اكثر منه متحرك وحساسيته  زائدة وشعوره بذاته قوي جدا وهو الاساس في كل تعاملاته مع الاخرين 
- رجل السرطان اذا التقيت معه فقد لا تجدين طموحك فله طبيعة مخالفة لطبعك  فهو هاديء مسالم جدا لا يهوى المغامرات واقتحام العوالم الجديدة وانت عكس  ذلك وسوف تشعرين بالملل معه بعد فترة قصيرة مع انه طيب مثلك 

امرأة الجدي حذاري من الحمل 
انت امرأة عقلانية وجادة تهتمين جدا بمصلحتك ومكانتك الاجتماعية وتسعين من  اجلهما بخطوات صحيحة كما انك شاعرية عند اللزوم ولكن في اوقات قليلة ولك  طبيعة مخالفة تماما لطبيعة رجل الحمل فهو طيب القلب ولكنه عصبي وحاد الطبع  واحيانا يصبح متهورا وانت لن تستطيعي التفاهم معه او التخفيف من حده طبعه  الامر الذي سيجعلك تفقدين اعصابك ان الحياة بينكما ستكون مليئة بالعراك  وكثيرا ستجدينها لاسباب بسيطة لان الطباع مختلفة او هي متعارضة .

امرأة الدلو فيتو للجدي والعقرب 
انت امرأة عشرية من الدرجة الاولى تحبين الصحبة والاصدقاء والزيارات  وتعشقين الحياة وترغبين في رؤية كل جديد فيها تلقائية وعفوية وبراءة  الاطفال تسكن اعماقك احيانا تؤدي بك تلك البراءة الى الاحزان والمشاكل التي  لا تنتهي 
- رجل الجدي سيضطر بعد وقت الى ان يحبسك لانه سيشك فيك وفي طباعك العفوية  وسيسأل نفسه هل هي ساذجة ام داهية وماكرة والحقيقة ان طفولتك المستمرة يمكن  ان تدفعك للهاوية من الصعب ان يستمر الحال بينكما لفترة طويلة فسوف تشعرين  بالاختناق وهو سيحاول دوما تكبيلك .
- رجل العقرب رغم الاعجاب الذي نشأ بينكما اول الامر الا انك سرعان ما  تكتشفين انه من عالم اخر غير عالمك انه كثير الشكوك وقليل الثقة في الاخرين  وسيكون طول الوقت ضد عفويتك وينقد بشدة تلقائيتك وثقتك الزائدة في الناس  من حولك وتتحول الحياة بينكما الى جولات من النقد القاسي المؤلم .

امرأة الحوت ممنوع الاقتراب من الميزان والجوزاء 
انت امرأة كاملة الانوثة حالمة ورومانسية بحاجة دائمة الى مشاركة فعلية من  الزوج والحبيب وغياب المشاركة والصداقة في الحب والزواج يجعلك تشعرين بوحدة  حقيقية تسبب لك ألما كبيرا 
- في حالة رجل الميزان والجوزاء الاثنان لا يستطيعان تقديم هذه المشاركة  الحقيقية لامرأة من طراز برج الحوت فهما مشغولان بأمور اخرى وليس فيها  الرومانسية التي تسعدك وهما ايضا من النوع المراوغ الماكر وستصيبك الحيرة  والتشتت في حياتك مع كل منهما .
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

* الهدايــا والابــراج 
* *




حين  تذهبون الى الشراء ,على ماذا تقع  اعينكم  اول شيء ؟...هل على الماكياج ام  الملابس ؟ ام انكم تفضلون الادوات المنزلية ؟ ولنفترض انكم تريدون شراء  هدية لشخص عزيز ...بماذا تفكرون ؟
الا يحدث ان تجدون  انفسكم في حيرة   شديدة  حول  اختيار الهدية المناسبة التي تتفق وهوى شخص ما عزيز عليكم.؟  حسنا ...اذن لن تحتاوروا  بعد اليوم اذ  ان  علم الابراج يتدخل لينقذكم من  حيرتكم كيف؟...

في دراسة غريبة ومثيرة للجدل توصل الدكتور "فينس ميتشيل"استاذ التسويق في  كلية مانشستر للادارة في بريطانيا الى ان عاداتنا في التسوق والهدايا التي  نفضلها اكثر من غيرها قد لا تكون لها علاقة كبيرة بالذوق وانما بتاريخ  ميلادنا ,اي ان  اختياراتنا عادة ما تكون مكتوبة ومحددة في الابراج .
وتعد هذه اول دراسة من نوعها تربط بين خصائص الشخصيات التي تحددها النجوم  والاشياء التي نشتريها .لقد اكتشف الدكتور ميتشيل   33نمطا سلوكيا مرتبطا  بدائرة الابراج  حيث يتوقع اكتشاف المزيد من هذه الانماط مستقبلا.
على سبيل المثال ...يجب ان تستهدف شركات التبغ في اعلاناتها اصحاب برج  الحمل الذين لوحظ انهم يدخنون اكثر من غيرهم . ويبدو هذا منسجما مع  شخصياتهم ,فاصحاب برج الحمل واثقون بانفسهم يتخذون قراراتهم بحرية ولا  يسمحون لاحد بان يفرض عليهم اراءه ,لذا فهم اقل استجابة للضغوط والتحذيرات  الصحية مثل تحذير التدخين ! اما اصحاب برج السرطان الذين يتصفون بكونهم  متشائمين وقلقين ويفتقرون الى الحس بالامان الى جانب اصحاب برج الجدي الذين  يتجنبون المخاطر فهم اقل الجميع ميلا للتدخين .
ويشبه هذا البحث الى حد كبير ذاك الذي اجراه الدكتور "ميشيل غواكولين"في  فرنسا في السبعينات من هذا القرن ,فكي يثبت عدم مصداقية علم التنجيم شرع  بجمع معلومات عن تاريخ الميلاد للشخص والمعلومات المتعلقة بمهنته من خلال  عينة لمجموعة اناس عاملين...ولدهشة غواكولين البالغة وجد ان الصفات  المنسوبة عادة للابراج تطابقت الي حد كبير مع الصفات المنسوبة لوظائف ومهن  الاشخاص في عينة البحث .
لكن اليس من المحتمل ان يتم  استغلال  مثل هذه المعلومات ضد المستهلك ؟كأن  تسعى بعض شركات التامين مثلا الى رفع قيمة قسط التامين على السيارة لاصحاب  برج الاسد باعتبارهم اكثر اندفاعا وتهورا من غيرهم ؟من يدري ...كل شيء جائز  في هذا العالم العجيب!!!
الابراج والهدايا 


فيما يلي الصفات العامة للابراج الاثنى عشر والهدايا التي قد تناسب اصحابها اكثر من غيرها:
الحمل  :  الصفات :هؤلاء الناس حازمون وانانيون وواثقون بانفسهم وهم غير  صبورين في الشراء ويكرهون الوقوف في طوابير .لذا يمكن ان تكون الاجهزة التي  تختصر الوقت والجهد افضل هدية نقدمها لهم .
"الهدية المثالية :عصارة او ميكروويف او دعوة لقضاء عطلة في مكان مفتوح" .
الثور :  الصفات :يمكن وصف اصحاب هذا البرج بانهم "منزليون "بمعنى ان  ارتباطهم بالبيت كبير,كما انهم يحبون الاشياء العملية او المفيدة في البيت  .ويؤمنون بان السعادة والاستمتاع بملذات الدنيا هما اهم شيئين في الحياة .
"الهدية المثالية :الشيكولاته الفاخرة او الاطعمة الغالية او ادوات المطبخ الكمالية .  
الجوزاء :  الصفات :هؤلاء الناس فضوليون وخياليون ويحبون التنويع لذا فان  أي شيء جديد ومبتكر يناسب شخصيتهم ...وهم اجتماعيون ويحبون الاختلاط  والتواصل مع الناس.
"الهدية المثالية:هاتف نقال او جهاز نداء آلي او بعض الدمى الخفيفة التي يمكن ان توضع على المكتب .
السرطان :  الصفات :اصحاب برج السرطان حساسون ويحتاجون الى الحماية  ,وينظرون الى البيت باعتباره اكثر مكان يوفر الامان لذا تراهم حريصين على  ايلاء اهمية خاصة بالاثاث بحيث يكون حميميا ودافئا .
"الهدية المثالية :ستائر او وسائد او سجاد او انظمة امان البيت .
الاسد  :  الصفات :هؤلاء الاشخاص يريدون ان يكونوا محط الانظار دوما الامر الذي  ينعكس في طريقة اختيارهم لملابسهم .وهم مرحون وانيقون ويجيدون التعبير عن  انفسهم ,كما انهم معتدون بانفسهم وهي صفة تنعكس في حرصهم على شراء منتجات  تحمل ماركات عالمية .
"الهدية المثالية:ملابس او احذية او حقائب او نظارات شمسية او اكسسوارات ذات ماركات عالمية .
العذراء: الصفات :قد يكون هؤلاء الناس متزمتين بعض الشيء ولا يميلون الى الاختلاط بالناس كثيرا ,كما يولون اهمية بالغة لرشاقتهم .
"الهدية المثالية :بعض الاجهزة الرياضية او الكتب التي تتطرق الى الصحة النفسية والجسدية .
الميزان :  الصفات :اصحاب برج الميزان انيقون ويحبون الموضة ,كما يتمتعون  بحس جمالي قوي ,لكنهم غير حاسمين ,لذا تراهم يميلون الى تغيير ارائهم  باستمرار ,عند شراء هدية لهم يفضل اختيار شيء عصري وضمن خطوط الموضة  الدارجة .
"الهدية المثالية :ملابس على الموضة او عطور ومستحضرات تجميل جديدة .
العقرب :  الصفات :اصعب شيء ان تشتري هدايا لهؤلاء الناس فلديهم اراء محددة  وثابتة حيث يحتلون اقوى موقع في دائرة البروج ,والتالي يصعب تغييرهم في  العادة طموحون للغاية .
"الهدية المثالية :حافظة اوراق او حقيبة عمل او دفتر لتدوين اليوميات.
القوس :  الصفات :اي شيء متعلق بالسفر يناسب شخصيات هذا البرج ,كما انهم يتمتعون باذواق غريبة وخارجة على العادي والمالوف .
"الهدية المثالية :تذكره سفر الى مكان مثير او كتب عن السياحة والسفر او تذكارات من دول نائية.
الجدي :  الصفات :نحب ان نشتري لهؤلاء الناس الهدايا فهم عمليون ومنظمون ومنضبطون ويفضلون عادة الاشياء الكلاسيكية .
"الهدية المثالية :التحف او الاواني الصينية او الانتيكات .
الدلو : الصفات :انهم اشخاص غريبو الاطوار ولا يمكن التنبؤ بتصرفاتهم ,وهم يفضلون أي شيء طالما انه غريب وغير تقليدي.
"الهدية المثالية :هدية مصنوعة منزليا او شيء قديم من محل للخردوات والانتيكات او منسوجات مطرزة .
الحوت :  الصفات:انهم افضل ناس يمكن ان تفكر في شراء هدية لهم ,فهم سهل التعامل معهم ومرنون ويتقبلون أي شيء دون تذمر او اعتراض.
"الهدية المثالية :يمكن ان تشتري لهم أي شيء ...اذ سيحبونه على الفور
* *



*​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

*كيف تحافظين على زوجك
* *




الزوج  الحمل :لا تقولي له بانك مخطىء ... رجل الحمل يفوق مواليد الابراج الاخرى  بصدقه ونظافة حبه وهو لا يخون ابدا .... رومانسي جدا وسيحزن كثيرا عندما لا  تتجاوبين مع كلمات الغزل والشغف والشوق التي يتغزل بك ...
حتى لا يذهب ليفتش عن امراة اخرى حاولي ان تتجاوبي مع رومانسيته هذه فلا  تدعي صوتك الملائكي يتحول الى صوت خشن اشبه ما يكون بقرع الطبول نتيجة  صراخك وعصبيتك المبالغ بها ,ولا تكوني مملة رتيبة وحزينة او متواضعة الى  الحد الذي لا يطاق ,كوني على استعداد لان تبقي له بانك احسن امراة في  العالم عندها ستفوزين به وسيكون ايمانه بك بلا حدود ...
نصيحة ذهبية :لا تجعليه يمل من تعقبك له ولا تزعجيه بتنبيهاتك وخوفك الدائم  عليه ولا تحاولي مطلقا التصريح له بانه غير محق حتى لو كنت على قناعة بانه  مخطىء لان ايمانه الراسخ يجعله يعتقد بانه معصوم عن الخطا !

الزوج الثور لا تقاطعيه في الحديث ... الثور ليس حالما كالدلو ولا مخيبا  لقلوب النساء كالاسد وغير مبدع او باني قصور في الهواء كالحمل ...لا يتهم  بالقشور والاعمال التافهة ولا يطلب المستحيل لهذا ياتيه النجاح الحقيقي مع  هذا الزوج لن تقلقي وليس من سبب فمستقبلك في ايد حنونه ...الزوج الثور لا  يحب المراة الغيورة والركضة وراء قشه ..
وهو يعجب جدا بالمراة التي تلتزم حدودها ولا تغضبه ...عليك ان تبذلي مزيدا  من الجهود حتى تكوني مرنة وصبورة منضبطة بحيث لا تصرحي بكل ما تفكري به  امام الجميع او المشاركة في نقاش عندما يكون زوجك الثور الى جانبك لان عليه  الدور الاول وما انت سوى شريك يحتمل مقاطعتك له في الحديث بجمله فارغة منك  ...حاولي ان تسايريه وتاجيل النقاشات الى الوقت الذي تكونان فيه على  انفراد ..
نصيحة ذهبية : لا يحب الثور بعثرة النقود في الهواء الى جانب ذلك يرغب  دائما بان يراك جميلة ,عندها بكل لطف وذوق سيهديك اعز واغلى فرو استطاع  الحصول عليه ...
الزوج الجوزاء ...راعي تقلب طباعه ومزاجه ...الارتباط بالزوج الجوزاء بسيط  ولذيذ شرط ان لا تصاحبه المعاناة وعليك ان تتذكري باستمرار ان لديه جوهرا  وشاعر روحيه خاص به بالذات ولا يرغب في تقاسمها مع احد حتى معك انت لا  تعقدي الامور ولا تاسف لعلاقتك ...لا تمليه او تاميه بل حاولي ان تكوني  دائما في عقله ولا تعترضي على تقلباته وتبدلاته معك فاهم شيء لدى الجوزاء  مستوى تفهم الشريك له بخلاف بقيه الرجال الذين يخشون المراة الذكية ,المراة  التي تفوز بحب الزوج الجوزاء يجب ان تكون هادئة وواثقة من نفسها لان الزوج  الجوزاء لا يربط نفسه مع نساء اخريات ولتن تتصدى علاقاته معهد الضحك  الحديث ...
نصيحة ذهبية :عليك الاعتياد على تساؤلاته الكثيرة "لماذا "ولا تهتمي  لبرودته وتقلباته وامنياته التي تطير الى السحاب ...لا تحاولي ابدا حشره في  الزاوية اذا ما رغبت في الحصول على شيء ...

الزوج السرطان (اجعليه يؤمن بانك له وحده ) .. الزوج السرطان ليس معه الذين  يكونون جاهزين للبوح على مضمونات صدورهم من اول لقاء حتى لاقرب الاصدقاء  ولكي تفهميه عليك ببذل جهودا كبيره للوصول الى قلبه ورغم ان مظهره الخارجي  يجعله ان يكون عبوسا وباردا الا ان قلبه طيب جدا وفيها مكان للرافة والمحبة  ,سريع الغضب واذا ما حزن فينغلق على نفسه لفترة طويلة ,كلمات الحب من طرفك  تهدىء من لوعته وهي المرهم الشافي لجروحه ...
السرطان بطبيعته عائلي ومرتبط جدا بوالدته وغالبا ما يقارن بينك وبينها  فحاولي جاهدة ولو ظاهريا الترحيب بكل ما تؤديه والدته وتقدم به وتتحسن واذا  استطعت لعب دور الام الثانية له فانت تكونين قد وصلت الى قمة النجاح في  علاقتك معه ...
نصيحة ذهبية :اعلمي انه منذ الطفولة لديه ميل غريب للنقود ولكن اياك واطلاق  صفة البخل على السرطان فهو ليس مبذرا فقد ويخاف جدا من الايام السوداء  ولذلك تريه يتبع الحكمة القائلة (قرشك الابيض لليوم الاسود )وبالمقابل فهو  حين يشتري لك الهدايا فانه يحرص على شراء اغلى الانواع ..

الزوج الاسد ...احترميه كما يستحق ويشتهي .. الزوج الاسد ليس كالزوج  والعذراء او الدلو اللذان يبقيان رغم محاولات المعجبات بهما باردي الشعور  والاحساس تجاه جاذبية هؤلاء الفتيات ,فالزوج الاسد مهووس بالمغامرات  العاطفية وبناء عليه من السهل جدا ايقاعه بالمصيدة ...الاسد بطبعه غيور  وبدون حدود ,لذلك فان اخترته فانت ملكة جسدا وروحا ,يقرر لك وعنك امورك  وشؤونك ...لون فستانك وماذا يجب ان تقراي ومن تصادقين وكيف واين ستمضين  نهارك وكل الخصوصيات الاخرى ...للمحافظة عليه عليك تقبل الامر الواقع واوحي  على ابداء بعض العواطف الدافئة واللينة الذي يهدىء حتى اقوى العواطف  والانفعالات الجياشة لديه ...
نصيحة ذهبية : لاتحاولي ان تبالغي في الاهتمام بانفعالك على حساب الزوج الاسد لان ذلك سيجعله يشعر بالجرح والحزن بشكل غريب ...

الزوج العذراء ...لا تحاولي الكذب عليه او خداعه ... الزوج العذراء ليس من  ذلك الطراز من الرجال الذين يلقون القصائد الشعرية تحت نوافذ معشوقاتهم ولن  يصعد اليك حتى لو رميت له سلما لهذا الفوضى ويفضل دخول البيوت من ابوابها  ...
عليك ان تدركي بان هناك صعوبة بالغة التاثير العاطفي عليه وقد يبقى دون ان  يبدي اية اشارة تدل على انه مغرم بك وقد تعتقدين بان هذا الرجل بدون قلب  ولكن الحقيقة ليست كذلك ,فهو عند اقناعه بانك محبوبته الوحيدة فانه سياتي  اليك رغم كل الحواجز والصعاب وسيقطع لاجلك الاف الاميال وسيضحي بكل ما لديه  وسيبقى مولعا بك مدى الحياة ,قبل الحديث معه فكري عن اي شيء يمكن التحدث  معه ؟وكيف ؟فهو يكره الجهل والسطحية وبالنسبة له المراة المبتذلة والاوساخ  سيان ولذلك فانت مطالبة ليس فقط بالاناقة واختيار الثياب وانما ايضا حيازة  عقل ذكي ...
نصيحة ذهبية : راعي واحترمي عاداته واستقلاليته وما سيهديه اليك ,ولا تبدي  له اية ملاحظة ااعجبك هذا ام لا ,لا تكوني لجوجة ولحاحة واستقبلي نقد  بابتسامة وتذكري بان الزوج العذراء ليس نبيا ...

الزوج الميزان ...معه عليك التعود على المماطلة والتاجيل ) .. في امور  العشق والغرام يظهر الميزان تفوقه على جميع الابراج الاخرى ,مواليده من  الرجال ليس فقد هم الذين اخترعوا الحب وانما اوصلوه الى اعلى درجات العشق  ..الحالة الوحيدة التي يشعر فيها الميزان بعدم الارتياح حقيقة هو عندما  يتزوج من امراة متسلطة ومازحة غير مترددة اذا رغبت بان لا ينفصل عنك زوجك  الميزان لا تتركي التلفزيون يعمل بصوت عال وحاولي ان لا تتسرب رائحه  الماكولات الى بقية الغرف لان هذا يثير اشمئزاز وامنعي الاطفال من الضراخ  والركض في انحاء المنزل .
لا تقفي لزوجك الميزان ولفائف الشعر على راسك ووالكريم وما شابه على وجهك ...
نصيحة ذهبية : فكري مليا قبل اتخاذ قرار الموافقة على الارتباط به وتذكري  بانك وبعد موافقتك على الزواج منه فانك ستمضين نصف حياتك غير راضية ...

الزوج العقرب ...كوني حذرة جدا واياك واستفزازه .. اذا كنت مخلصة له وتثقين  به بشكل كامل وتشاطرينه افكاره وطموحاته فانه سيتفهمك جيدا ويهتم بك او  سيكون لطيفا معك بشكل رائع ويبادلك الحب والحنان وعندها كثيرات من السيدات  سيحلمن فقط بمثل هذه العلاقة مع ازواجهن ...تذكري بان الزوج العقرب صاحب  طبيعة حساسة يجب التفاخر ويميل الى الاسراف في كل شيء ,الماكل والمشرب  ,يسعى الى الحب بكل مشاعره وحيويته وهو لن يسمح لنفسه بالهزيمة .قد يسمح  الزوج العقرب بالتخفيف من قدرك امام الاخرين ,لكن عندما تصبحان على انفراد  سيعترف لك بحبه نصيحة ذهبية : مسالة الغيرة ليست بسيطة وشديدة الحساسية لدى  العقرب لان زوجته كزوجة القيصر يجب ان تكون فوق جميع الشبهات ...اذا كنت  تغارين عليه فمن الافضل ان تقنعي نفسك بعكس ذلك حتى تكوني مرتاحة النفس ..

الزوج القوس ...تحاشي الثرثرة والكلام الذي لا فائدة منه ...لا تكوني غيورة  متشككة به ,واسمحي له بقضاء بعض الفترات خارج المنزل ولا تساليه اين كان  ,ولا تخلقي له من اجل ذلك مشاحنه الا تهدديه ولا تتوعديه ,دعي له كامل  الحرية وحاولي ان تنظري الى العالم بعيونه ...احملي وجها مرحا بشوشا  وافهميه ايضا ان روح الحرية تعيش داخله مثله تماما ...اذا كان لديك موهبه  ما اظهريها امامه فهذا سيروق له كثيرا ...كوني على استعداد لتقبل انتقاداته  حتى اللاذع منها والخيالية في اغلب الاحيان ..
نصيحة ذهبية : الزوج القوس لا يحب العلاقات العائلية كثيرا وهو لن يثقل  عليك بزيارات اقاربه فحاولي انت ايضا ان لا تثقلي عليه بزيارات اقاربك ..

الزوج الجدي ..تخلي عن القلق المبالغ به وكوني اقتصادية ... الزوج الجدي  ليس من الرجال الذين يقدمون على الزواج بسرعة وبعد وقت يندمون ...وهو ينفذ  كل شيء بدقة وهدوء وفترة الاختبار لديه طويلة ...اما اذا قرر الانفصال  فسيفعل ذلك دون اسف على شيء ومع هذا فنادر اما يقوم بتدمير عائلته وان فعل  هذا فسيكون قد بلغ السيل الذي لديه ...عليك كزوجة له الامتناع عن اغضاب  اهله واقاربه ومحاولة التقرب منهم وملاطفتهم والاهتمام بهم حتى ولو كانوا  برايك لا يستحقون ذلك ...عليك ايضا ان تكوني طباخة ماهرة وممسكة جيدة بنظام  وادارة المنزل الذي يرغب بان يكون نموذجيا ...
نصيحة ذهبية : هو حريص جدا على عدم تدليل اولاده الى الدرجة التي قد تفسدهم  ,فيطالبهم بالاحترام والنظام والطاعة والحزم ...فلا تحاول الافراط في  تدليل الاطفال فهذا الامر يتسبب في ثورة غضب كبيرة من قبله وقد تنتهي الى  خلافات وامور لا تحمد عقباها ..

الزوج الدلو ...معه عليك التعود على كل ما هو غريب وغير منطقي...الرجل  الدلو يتهرب من الزواج كما يتهرب الشيطان من الفجور ولكنه وحتى بعد ان يقدم  على الخطوة فزواجه سيكون مبنيا على الصداقة فبعد ان تصبحي زوجته فعليك ان  لا تتحدثي معه عن الحب فقط بل عن المواضيع الاكثر اثارة مثل الصحون الطائرة  والمخطوطات وحتى عن الاسباب التي ادت الى الى انقراض الديناصور ومعجزات  الفراعنه فهذه الاحاديث تثيره بدرجة لا تقل عن الحديث في الحب ...نصحك بان  لا تراهني مطلقا على عامل الغيرة لكي تلفتي انتباهه اليك ,فهو لن يكترث  كثيرا وسيتخلى عنك باسرع مما كنت تتوقعين والافضل لك ان تثقي به وبكلامه  كليا وقدمي له الحرية التي يريدها ولا تحاولي ابدا استنطاقه واستجوابه وعدم  تصديقه فيما يقوله 
نصيحة ذهبية : الزوج الدلو يحب ان يتناول طعامه في الوقت المناسب ويجب ان  تتاكدي بان ازرار قميصه غير مقطوعة وان تهتمي به عموما طيلة وقت فراغك والا  فلماذا اقدم هم على الزواج منك ...

الزوج الحوت ..معه عليك التعود على احلام اليقظة ...كل ما يلزم الحوت من  هذه الدنيا قطعه من الخبز وابريق من الشاي وعلى هذه الحمية يمكن ان يواصل  استسلامه للاحلام ...قد تكونين ضمن هذه الظروف سعيده مع صوتك بالمشاعر فقط  ولكن بهذه المشاعر لن تسافري يعيدا ...تذكري دائما ان زوجك الحوت سريع  الغضب وكصيرا ما تستهويه الاشياء غير العادية خاصة علوم النفس وقراءة الكف  واليوغا ...عندما تستحوذ عليه تابه حاولي ترك كل ما في يديك من اعمال  منزلية والترويح عنه واخرجي معه حينها ستفرج اساريره ويعود الى طبيعته  ...حاولي الحفاظ عليه من قبل بعض الاصدقاء الذين يقصدون اللعب في مشاعره  وزيادة الامه وتذكري بان الزوج الحوت سيكون مخلصا لك ما دمت على قيد الحياة  ..
نصيحة ذهبية :الحفاظ على عائلة مكونه من زوج زوجة وعدد من الاطفال مشكلة  حقيقية لزوجة الرجل الحوت وهنا لديك مخرجان فقط فاما ان تكوني غنية  بالوراثة او ان تكوني مدبرة واقتصادية متمرنة وقد تضطرين احيانا الى ايجاد  عمل اضافي لك وله طبعا ....
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

* حقيقة الأبراج الغربية
* *




برأيي  الشخصي أن الصفات المذكورة في الأبراج الغربية هي التي توقع الكثيرين في  شِباك وخديعة الأبراج , هنالك بعض التوافق في الصفات الثابتة لطبيعة  الأبراج الأربعة : النارية والترابية والهوائية والمائية , بالفعل وحسب  تجربتي الأولى مع الأبراج  وجدت بعض التطابق في الصفات العامة للأبراج  كالعناد في برج الثور والتهور والجرأة في برج الحمل والمزاجية والتغيّر في  برج الجوزاء والتكبر والتباهي في برج الأسد وغيرها من الصفات العامة.

المشكلة أن بعض الناس عندما يسمع أن نسبة كبيرة من الصفات انطبقت عليه ,  يقع في خديعة الأبراج ويبحث عن المزيد , وينسى أنّ تلك الصفات ما كانت إلا  المصيدة التي توقعه في فخ الأبراج , ليُصدق فيما بعد كل ما يذكره الدجالون  حول الأبراج وأنها تتنبأ بالمستقبل , فتؤثر على حياته بشكل كبير , ليبتعد  عن توكله عن خالقه , ويسرح أكثر وأكثر مع الأبراج ويتوه في أفكاره بالكواكب  معتقداً أنها فعلاً تؤثر على حياته , وهذا هو الشرك الأعظم .

عزيزي القارئ , أرجو أن يُحقق هذا الموقع هدفه في إنقاذك من عدم الإنجراف  في وحل الأبراج وتشعباتها , فقط تعرّف على الصفات العامة , ولا تحاول  التعمق أكثر , وأنصحك في التعمق في كتاب  خالقك الذي سيُنقذك ويُنقذ  البشرية من فساد الأرض المنتشر في مختلف نواحي الحياة , أنصحك عزيزي القارئ  أن تتفكر أكثر بقدرة الخالق الجبّار وأنه على كل شيء قدير , لا يعلم علم  الغيب إلا هو , لا تنسى ذلك , ولا تجعل أي دجال يخدعك بما يكتب أو يُقال ,  ابتعد عن أي حديث عن المستقبل , وكن قوياً بشخصيتك ولا تخشى أي شيء , إن  كانت حياتك تسير على الصراط المستقيم , فلا معنى لأي خوف من المستقبل ,  طالما أن الأيام تمضي , وأن حياتنا مستمرة على الأرض إلى يوم مُحدد , إلى  ساعة محددة وبعدها ننتقل إلى حياة أخرى , حياة فاصلة بين حياة الدنيا وحياة  الآخرة , حياة يحياها الآن كل من سبقنا من أجدادنا وآباء وأجداد أجدادنا  ,  حياة نعلم فيها علم اليقين أن حياتنا على هذه الأرض ما كانت إلا حياة عمل ,  حياة عمل وتحضير للمستقبل الدائم .
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

أعرف رومانسيتك عن طريق ... اول حرف من اسمك 
 




*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف  A*
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد 
بعيد. 
ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك. 
بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح 
وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. 
إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف B *
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك تتمتع بشخصية رومانسية . تحب أن تتلقي الهدايا من 
الحبيب كتعبير عن حبه لك. كذلك فإنك تريد أن تكون مدلالً ولكنك ايضاً تعرف  كيف تدلل حبيبك. صبور جدا حتي تحقق ماتتمناه . تستطيع التحكم في مشاعرك  وأحاسيسك ورغاباتك. تحتاج إلى أحاسيس وخبرات جديدة دائماً. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف C *
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك إجتماعي وأنه من المهم لديك أن يتغلغل في حياتك علاقة عاطفية. 
تنظر إلي حبيبك بأكثر من نظرة فهو الحبيب والرفيق والصديق. 
يعبر الحرف الأول من اسمك إلي أنك أيضاً حساس جداًَ تحتاج إلي شخص يحبك أو  بالأحري يعشقك ، وإذا لم يحدث ذلك فأن لديك من الصبر ما يكفي حتي تحقق ذلك.  

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف D *
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مندفع المشاعر ، ففي اللحظة التي تضع  شخصاً ما في مخيلتك ليكون حبيبك فإنك لا تتخلي عن هذه الرغبة بسهولة. 
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فإنك محب للآخرين مهتم بمشاكلهم. فلو وجدت أن شخصاً في  أزمة فإن ذلك يضايقك فتحاول جاهداَ حل هذه المشكلة أو الأزمة . فأنت عطوف ،  مخلص ، وحساس في علاقاتك العاطفية ، ولكن أحياناً يتحول الحب لديك إلي حب  إمتلاك وغيرة . 
طبعك حاد جداً ، موهوب وتتميز بروح المداعبة. حين يحاول الأخرون التقرب منك  فإنهم لاتستطيعون مقاومة ما يرونه بداخلك. ولكنك تغير من الآخرين وتفقد  أعصابك. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف E*
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أن إحتياجك الأساسي هو أن تتحدث ويُستمع إليك  ، فإذا الشخص الذي تواعده ليس بمستمع جيداً فلن تستطيع التواصل معه. فأنت  تحتاج إلي صديق و رفيق اكثر منه حبيب. 
التحدي مهم جداً لك. ولكن إذا سلمت فؤادك لشخص ما فإنك مخلص إلي أبعد الحدود. تهوي القراءة خاصةً قبل النوم. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف F *
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث  عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص  جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان.
وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ،  أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية  التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف G *
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه من الصعب إرضائك تبحث عن الكمال داخل  نفسك وداخل حبيبك. تستجيب إلي حبيب يعادلك في الفكر والعقلانية إن لم يكن  يفوقك وفي نفس الوقت يعزز من ثقتك بنفسك. 
إنك حساس وتعرف كيف تصل إلي ذروة الأحساس والإثارة لأنك بطبعك مدقق وموسوس.  نشيط للغاية ولا تحس بالإرهاق ولا بالتعب أبداً . بالنسبة لك واجباتك  ومسئولياتك تحتل المكانة الأولي في حياتك فبل أي شئ أخر. ولهذا فقد يكون من  الصعب عليك التقرب عاطفياً ممن حولك. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف H*
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و  باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك  له. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك  حياتك . 
تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن  تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن  يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ،  وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك. 
لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف I*
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج بشدة إلي أن تحب وتُحب وأن يقدر حبك من الطرف الأخر. تتمتع بالرفاهية والأحساس. 
تهوي التطلع والبحث. تبحث عن الحبيب الذي يعرف كيف يسعدك حسياً ومادياً  ومعنوياً. مملول بطبعك تهوي التغيير وخوض التجارب الجديدة من حين لآخر. 
علاقاتك الرسمية لا تطيل في الغالب حيث أنك نوعاً ما غير ملتزم وذلك لأنك  تضل غالباًَ طريقك. لا يعد الأخلاص من سماتك الواضحة إلا أنك مخلص. تهوي  الأحاسيس المادية بشكل شره. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف J*
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حُبيت من الله بكثير من الطاقة الجسدية. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالخير فلا تجد من يوقفك. 
ولكنك لست دائماً تستغلها في الخيرفأنت تستطيع الرقص طوال الليل، تنساق وراء التحديات الجسدية من الأصدقاء بدون إدراك. 
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فأنت تحمل من الرومانسية الكثير والكثير في عقلك وقلبك.  ناجح في عمل علاقات خارجية بسهولة. مثالي ولكن تفتقد الإيمان بالحب، ولذا  فأنت بحاجة إلي أن تُسقي وتُرعي وتنشأ في الحب. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف K *
يرمز الحرف الأول من إسمك إلي أنك كتوم ، منطوي علي نفسك وخجول. جذاب جداً  وحساس وعطوف، ولكنك لا تسمح لنفسك أن تكون هكذا إلا مع وجود أصدقائك  المقربين إليك. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالشجاعة فأنت الخبير. تتمتع بعقلية  تجارية تعرف أدق خدع التجارة يمكنك أن تلعب أي لعبة أو أي دور بإقتدارولكنك  تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جادي جداً. لاتعبث مع من حولك. عندك من الصبر ما يكفي  لإنتظار شريك حياتك المناسب. كريم جداً وناكر لذاتك. طيب بطبيعتك وحلو  المعاشرة و يمكن أن تكون صديق و رفيق ممتاز. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف L*
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك رومانسي الطبع تنجذب إلي فتنة الحب  وسحره. شريك حياتك هو ذو أهمية عظيمة لديك. لديك قاموس الحب الخاص بك وتقبل  بالمغامرات الجديدة وتحب المجازفة . تحب في شريك حياتك أن يتمتع بقدر كبير  من الذكاء العقلي وإلا ستجد أنه من الصعب عليك إستمرار العلاقة. تحتاج إلي  الحب وتموت شوقاً لمعرفة هل حبك مقدر من الطرف الثاني أم لا ؟. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف M*
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع.  ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ  ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي  المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب. 
من طباعك نقد المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك. 
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك  الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي.  رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء  والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة. من صفاتك انك جذاب وذكي 
*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف N *
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك عاطفي وحساس وخيالي. 
عندما يكون هناك علاقة عاطفية في حياتك فأنت تنخرط فيها بشدة ، فلا شئ  يستطيع إيقافك فليس هناك حدود أو موانع تعيقك. كل ما تتوق إليه وترغب فيه  هو شخص متعادل معك في العاطفة وحساس. تؤمن تماماً بالحرية. مستعد لتجربة أي  شئ وكل شئ فمخزونك من الطاقة لا ينضب. تريد أن تكون مدلل ولكنك في الوقت  نفسه تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. تمتع محبوبك بحنان الأم ورعايتها. غالباً ما  تُنشأ العلاقات العاطفية القوية بنفسك. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف O*
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تميل جداً إلي المشاركة في النشاطات  الترفيهية ولكنك كتوم وخجول في إعلان رغباتك. تستطيع أن توجه طاقاتك في صنع  الثروة أو صنع المجد. بمقدروك أن تظل عازباً لفترات من الزمن. تتمتع  بالطابع العاطفي والحنون والمشفق ، وترغب أن يتمتع حبيبك بنفس المميزات.  بالنسبة لك فأن الحب عمل جادي يتطلب قوة وتنوع وأنت علي إستعداد لتجربة أي  شئ أو أي شخص. أحياناً يتغلب علي عواطفك طابع التملك ومن هنا لزم عليك  مراجعة عواطفك من حين لآخر. 

*هل يبدأ اسمك بحرف P*
هل يكون ذكي في الوقت نفسه. وعلي نحو كبير من الغرابة فيمكن أن تعتبر حبيبك  هو عدوك بفعل مشاجرة كبيرة . تعطي لنفسك الحرية المطلقة في إنهاء  العلاقات. لديك إستعداد لخوض التجارب والمغامرات والإبداع في التعامل مع  المواقف. إجتماعي جداً وحساس جداً تتمتع بالغزل وإرضاء رغباتك. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف Q*
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي إثارة ونشاط ثابيتين. تتمتع  بطاقة حركية هائلة والتي بسببها لن يتمكن الكثيرمن الأشخاص ملاحقتك. تتمتع  بالطابع الحماسي في الحب وتبدو أنك تنجذب إلي من حولك بسبب أخلاقهم  ومبادئهم. تحتاج حتي تستمر في حياتك إلي حوارات الحب والزهور والقلوب  والرومانسية . 


*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف R*
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك صاحب سلوك رفيع، قادر علي توجيه وتصحح  سلوكك بمفردك. تبحث عن شخص متوافق معك أو متعادل معك في القدرة العقلية.  تنجذب إلي شخص بسرعة شديدة ليس بفضل الجمال الخارجي ولكن بفعل السحر  للعقلية المقابلة. الأنجذاب الحسي ليس مهم لديك بالدرجة الأولي. تحاول أن  تثبت لشريك حياتك انك تستحقه. تحتاج بإستمرار لأثبان أنك الأفضل خاصة لنفس،  وأيضاً تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل ما بذلته من تعب ممن حولك. تتمتع بالعقلية  المتفتحة والمثيرة والرومانسية أيضاً. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف S*
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه بالنسب لك فإن المتعة قبل العمل. 
علي الرغم من انك مثالي في عاطفتك ومشاعرك الحسية قوية إلا انك لا تفقد  السيطرة علي عواطفك. عندما تتعهد لمحبوبك بالإخلاص والولاء فانت ملتزم جداً  بذلك فتلتصق بجانبه كالغراء. يغلب عليك طابع الغيرة والتملك. 
تحب أن تكون في بؤرة الضوء. 
تميل إلي الأنانية عندما يتعلق الأمر بنفسك كأنك الإنسان الوحيد الموجود  علي وجه الأرض. وعلي الرغم من ذلك ، فأنت حساس وعطوف وكتوم وأحياناً  إنفعالي. شخصيتك تظهر في الإضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية الدافئة.  وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالمشاعر الحسية فأنت الخبير. 
تستطيع أن تكون أى شخص وأن تلعب أى دور فانت علي دراية كاملة بكل تفاصيل التجارة. 
تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جاد جداً فلا تعبث. يمكنك الإنتظار حتي تعثر علي الشخص المناسب لك. 
يغلب عليك طابع الكرم والعطاء وغالباً نكران الذات. فأنت طيب ومسالم  بطبيعتك و حلو المعاشرة كل هذه الصفات تجعل منك جذاب للعديد من الأشخاص.  وايضا مواصفاتك تجعل منك صديق ممتاز. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف T*
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك مرهف الأحاسيس وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي.  ريادي بطبعك. تتكشف شخصيتك بالموسيقي والأضواء الخافتة والأفكار  الرومانسية. خيالي وحالم تصاب بالحب وتشفي منه سريعاً. عندما يتعلق الأمر  بالحب فـأنت رومانسي ومثالي ومرهف الأحاسيس. تشعر بمتعة عندما تثار مشاعرك  وأحاسيسك . لديك المقدرة علي علي جعل أي علاقة تريدها أنت أن تستمرو أن  تلائم ما في أحلامك ومخيلتك . عزيمتك قوية ومصر علي أحلامك وعلي الرغم من  أنك لا تستطيع التعبير بشكل جيد عن نفسك إلا أنك مغازل بارع. لديك أسلوبك  الخاص في الحياة وفي إدارة الأشياء فلا تحب تغيره. متمسك برأيك بشكل قوي  وهذا لايعد بالشئ الجيد دائما حيث أن التغيير يفتح مجال لخلق فرص جديدة. لا  تهتم بنصائح الآخرين ولكن يمكن لنصائحهم أن تنقذ حياتك فلا تستهتر بها. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف U*
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنه يغلب عليك الطابع الحماسي. تكون في قمة  السعادة عندما تحب. وعندما يكون قلبك خالي فأنت تحب لأجل الحب ومع ذلك لا  تكف عن البحث عن شخص تحبه و تعشقه. فمن وجه نظرك أن الحب والرومانسية ما هو  إلا تحدي. دائم الحاجة إلي مغامرة جديدة وإحساس بالحماس متجدد لأنك تشعر  بالحرية المطلقة. تستمتع بمهاداة الأصدقاء والأقارب والأحباء . مهتم بمظهرك  وتحب أن تكون أنيق. تحب إيثارمشاعر الآخرين علي مشاعرك الشخصية. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف V*
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي الحرية والحماسة. غير متسرع  فتستطيع الإنتظار حتي تتعرف جيداً علي الشخص الذي سترتبط به قبل أية وعود  أو إلتزامات. المشاعر الحسية عندك مهمة. تريد أن تتعمق في رأس الشخص الذي  أنت مرتبط به حتي تعرف ما هي نقط قوته وضعفه وكيف تكسبه إليك. تنجذب  بطبيعتك إلي الشخصيات الغربية الأطوار. لا تلتفت إلي عامل السن فأنت لا  تهتم به. لديك حضور قوي عندما يتعلق الأمر بالخطر أو الخوف أوالقلق  والحيرة. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف W*
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك فخور جداً بنفسك ، حكيم في قراراتك إلا  أنك لا تتقبل كلمة ( لا ) عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب. دعمك النفسي نابع من  داخلك فلذاتك أهمية كبري لدفعك إلي الأمام. يغلب عليك الطابع الرومانسي  والمثالي ، بالرغم من حكمتك إلا أنك لاتستطيع أن تري المحبوب والمحبوب فقط  علي طبيعته لكن مع باقي الأشخاص فبإمكانك أن تري حقيقتهم. عندما تحب فأنت  تتعلق بشدة بمحبوبك وتنخرط كلياً في الحب. لا تبخل علي محبوبك بشئ ابداً  فمن وجه نظرك أن لا شئ غالي علي حبيبك. تجيد ألعيب الحب و مفاجئاته. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف Y *
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حساس جداً ومستقل بشخصيتك. فإن لم تستطع  أن يقوم بعمل الأشياء بإسلوبك الخاص فبإمكانك أن تنسي الموضوع ككل. علاقاتك  العاطفية لا تسري علي ما يرام ولذلك فأنت تحاول ان تسيطر عليها. سريع  الإنجذاب إلي المشاعر الحسية. يغلب عليك الطابع الرومانسي وصفة التفتح  والإثارة. لديك حاجة إلي إثبات نفسك الأفضل ودائماً ما تحتاج إلي معرفة رد  فعل الآخرين تجاه مجهوداتك. 

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف Z*
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر  مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول  مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك  بمثابة المنقذ
 



​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

*حابين تتعرفوا على شخصيتكم العاطفية قوموا بهذا الاختبار
* *




حابين تعرفوا شحصيتكم العاطفية قوموا بهذا لاختبار  جاوب على كل سؤال قبل لا تشوف نتيجة الاختبار.. 
و شوف اذا كانت أكثر إجاباتك (أ) أو (ب) أو (ج)؟ 

س1: هل تعطي اهتمامك الأكثر
أ- للمظهر ؟   ب - لتوافق الطباع ؟   ج - للمشاعر المتبادلة ؟

س:2 هل ترفض الإنسان
أ- المهمل في مظهره؟  ب- غير المهذب؟  ج- الفظ؟ ؟

س:3 أنت لا تسامح من تحب أبدا
أ- إذا نظر لأحد آخر ؟  ب- إذا لم يصارحك بكل شيء ؟   ج- إذا لم يبد لك اهتماما دائما ؟

س:4 إذا فاجأك من تحب بخيانته لك
أ ـ  ترغب في الانتقام منه ؟   ب- ترغب في تفسير لما حدث ؟   ج - تتركه ؟

س5: بعد اكتشافك الخيانة 
أ -هل ترغب في مواجهة منافسك ؟    ب -هل ترغب في مواجهة من خانك؟    ج -هل ترغب في مواجهة نفسك ؟
س6: إذا تلقيت صدمة 
أ -هل يدب اليأس في نفسك ؟  ب -هل تقرر ألا تحب أبدا بعد ذلك ؟   ج -هل تتألم كثيرا ؟

نتيجة الإختبار 

إذا كانت معظم إجاباتك تنحصر في أ: فأنت ممن يفضلون الحب العنيف وترغب في  وجود مشاعر قوية وجارفة في حياتك.ولديك استعداد قوي جدا للوقوع في مشكلة  الغيرة المرضية.
إذا كانت معظم إجاباتك تنحصر في ب : فأنت تبحث عن إقامة علاقة عاطفية يتفق  فيها العقل مع القلب وتميل إلى إضفاءالعقلانية على مشاعرك قد تسبب لك  الخيانة الكثير من الألم ولا تستعيد ثقتك بالناس سريعا
وإذا كانت معظم إجاباتك تنحصر في ج : فأنت رومانسي وحالم وحساس، تفضل  المشاعر النقية المليئة بالحنان، الثقة أهم شيء لديك في ارتباطك بالطرف  الآخر. وبعد اجتياز أزمة الخيانة يمكنك أن تستعيد ثقتك بمن أحببت.
وإذا كانت إجاباتك تتراوح بين  ب ، ج : فأنت تتمنى أن تعيش علاقة عاطفية   متوازنة بعقل وقلب مفتوحين وتعرف كيف تجعل بينك وبين الطرف الآخر نوعا من  المشاركة الحميمة. وهذا النوع من العلاقات هو الأكثر قدرة على تخطي كل  الأزمات العاطفية.
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

*تعرف على شخصيتك من خلال رنة موبايلك
* *




أكتب لكم هذه الدراسة العلمية‎..والتي نشرت في إحدى المجلات العربية ولكم الحكم على مدى توافقها مع شخصياتكم الحقيقة 

‎1. رنة الموبايل العــادية‎:
صاحب هذه الرنة ‎Ring إنسان عملي جداً‎..
لديه دوافع كثيرة للحياة‎, لا يبوح بأسراره إلا لأقرب المربين إليه‎..
مثقف‎, منافس‎, بارع‎, كفء‎, وطموح‎..
يميل إلى الهدوء‎, يضع خططاً لمشاريعه‎..
عنيد بعض الشيء‎, أمين وموثوق فيه‎..
له علاقات كثيرة ومتعددة‎, لا يؤمن بالحب من أول نظرة‎..
ولا يجد الشريك المناسب بسهولة بسبب عقلانيته الشديدة‎..
أهم عيوب هذه الشخصية‎:
أنها لا تعطي للقلب مساحة كبيرة من حياتها‎.

2. النغمات الرومانسية‎, ورنات الأغاني العاطفية‎:
صاحب هذه النغمة إنسان يعيش حالة حب‎, عاطفي‎, رقيق القلب‎..
يميل إلى العلاقات الرومانسية‎, يحافظ على مشاعر الآخرين‎..
إذا وقع في الحب أسرف على نفسه‎, يضحي من أجل من يحب‎, يحب مساعدة ومساندة الآخرين‎.
من عيوب هذه الشخصية‎:
أن جراحها النفسية لا تلتئم بسهولة‎, ومتردد في إتخاذ القرارات وخصوصاً المصيرية‎..

3. النغمات الكوميدية‎:
صاحب هذه النغمة إجتماعي‎, متفتح ومقبل على الحياة‎..
محبوب من الجميع‎, يبهر من حوله‎..
يحب أن يكون مع الأصدقاء بدلا من البقاء وحيداً‎.. عادة ما يكون محط أنظار من حوله‎..
له نظرة فلسفية كوميدية للأمور‎, مبدع ذو خيال واسع‎..
من أهم عيوبه‎:
تصرفاته يغلب عليها التهور والتسرع‎..

4. النغمات المميزة أو قليلة الانتشار‎:
إنسان مستقل ومعتز بنفسه‎, قائد بالفطرة‎, له آراؤه الخاصة‎, يترك بصمة قوية لدى الآخرين‎..
يبحث في عمله وحياته عن التميز وليس النجاح فقط‎, يكره الطرق المباشرة‎..
يحب المغامرة والتحديات‎, لا يخاف مواجهة الأزمات‎..
يصفه من لا يعرفه بالغــرور‎..
أهم عيوبه‎:
عدم الإعتراف بأخطائه بسهولة‎..

5. نغمة لكل شخص‎:
صاحب هذا الأسلوب إنسان صادق‎, يراعي حقوق الآخرين‎,
لماح‎, دائم التفكير‎, يحب النظام ويكره الفوضى‎,
سريع البديهة‎, عنده القدرة على استيعاب المهارات والمعلومات الجديدة بسرعة‎,
التنوع شيء مهم في حياته‎, معطاء ولديه الكثير ليقدمه‎, شخصية تجذب من حولها‎,
يتفهم مشاعر من حوله‎..
أهم عيوبه‎:
أنه لا يهتم بنفسه قدر اهتمامه بالآخرين‎, دائم التفكير وهذا سيحرمه من الراحة‎..

6. يغير النغمة باستمرار‎:
انسان ملول بطبعه‎, يحب التغيير‎, يكره الروتين‎, يبحث عن كل ما هو جديد‎..
يعاني من الفراغ‎, وخصوصاً الفراغ العاطفي‎,
يبدأ المشاريع الجديدة قبل إنهاء القديمة‎,
يحب المغامرة‎, يعشق السفر‎, متقلب المزاج‎, سهل إرضاؤه‎, يغضب بسرعه ويهدأ بسرعة‎..
يميل الى التشجيع ولا يحب النقد‎, يحب الحركة‎..
أهم عيوبه‎:
اهتمامه بالمظهر أكثر من الجوهر‎.. وهذه ما يجعله يخطئ كثيراً مع الناس‎..

7. مستخدم خاصية الذبذبة‎:
إنسان متواضع‎, مسؤول ومخلص‎, محل ثقة نظراً لصفاته الأصيلة‎, يفرض احترامه على الآخرين‎..
أسعد لحظات حياته عندما يكون محاطاً بأفراد أسرته‎, لا يحب لفت الأنظار إليه‎..
لديه طاقات إبداعية كثيرة‎, يراعي شعور الآخرين‎, حساس جداً‎..
لديه قدرة مميزة على تهدئة الآخرين وحل مشاكلهم‎..
إنسان متعاون‎, وقور‎, محافظ‎, يعشق الهدوء‎, ويكره الضوضاء‎..
أهم عيوبه‎:
الحساسية المفرطة تجاه الآخرين‎
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

تقسيمات الأبراج الغربية
 




تقسم  الأبراج من حيث الخصائص إلى ثلاثة أقسام: أبراج أساسية - أبراج ثابتة -  أبراج متحولة , ومن حيث العناصر تنقسم إلى أربعة أقسام: أبراج نارية -  أبراج هوائية - أبراج مائية - أبراج ترابية.
الأبراج الأساسية: هي أبراج انفعالية متقدة نوعاً ما. عندما يتعلق الأمر  بتولي زمام المبادرة تلجأ إلى استخدام مقدراتها وتكره التأخير أو الإرجاء.
الأبراج الثابتة: يمكن الاعتماد عليها في البناء الذي يحتاج إلى عناد مثابر. تقوم بترسيخ الممتلكات ولا تستسلم أبداً.
الأبراج المتحولة: متعددة الجوانب ومرنة أمام مواجهتها لكل وضع جديد. تتكيف مع الوضع، حب التنويع. 
الأبراج النارية
حيوي ومتحمس ودافئ - إلا إذا انطفأ واحتاج إلى أن يغرم من جديد. يحتاج إلى الوقود.
الأبراج النارية هي : الحمل ، الأسد ، القوس.
يتميز الناريون بالمثالية والروحانية . حين تطالعهم أمور جديدة يتساءلون  "هل هي صحيحة وخيرة؟ هل تجعل العالم أفضل ؟ "إنهم يتطلعون دائما إلى الأمور  التي ترفع بكل شيء عاليا في الحياة تماما كما تفعل النار حين ترفع كل شيء  مع لهبها في السماء . ولأنهم ناريين فإنهم كثيرا ما يفقدون الوجهة العملية  من الأمور ولذلك فهم قد يتعرضون للإخفاق في بلوغ مثالياتهم لأنهم يتمسكون  كثيرا بالرؤية والخيال .
إنهم فنانون وخلاقون ونادرا ما ينجح أحدهم في الأعمال الروتينية الرتيبة .  إنهم يرغبون دائما في إتـقان الأشياء ليكوّنوا لأنفسهم أهمية كبيرة ويُعجب  الناس بهم . محبون جدا ولهم شعبية كبيرة وفوق كل ذلك يحملون كثيرا بأمجاد  أكبر . وكونهم أولاد النار فهم سريعو الغضب ولكن سرعان ما يهدئون وكثيرا ما  تكون أعمالهم في المرافق التي تلعب النار دورا مهما كالأفران والأسلحة وما  شابه . وهواياتهم تنحصر في كل ما له علاقة بالنار والشمس والسباحة والطبخ  والمخيمات .
ميزات مشتركة : حركة ديناميكية ، خلق ، عاطفة متأججة ، ثقة ، عشق للحرية ، شجاعة ، تفاؤل .
نقائص مشتركة : تسلط ، غطرسة ، زهو ، تبذير ، حساسية ، عدائية ، عصبية ، حدّة .
خصائص مشتركة : المولود الناري عملي ، مسيطر ، صاحب حضور لافت .
الأبراج الترابية
عملي وواقعي، منشغل دائماً وثابت. إلا إذا انزلق التراب، يحتاج إلى الوقت.
الأبراج الترابية هي : الثور ، العذراء ، الجدي.
الترابيون هم أشخاص عمليّون ونزاعون إلى العلوم ، إنهم يتطلعون دائما إلى  الأفكار الجديدة : "هل تصلح للعمل؟ وماذا يمكن أن تحقق ؟ ". وهم بطيئون  ولكنهم واثقون وصبورون ويضعون أقدامهم في ثبات على أرض الحقيقة . ويتعلمون  من المرة الأولى التي يختبرون فيها .
إنهم يستحقون كل ثقة ويتميزون بالشهامة والاستقامة والعمل الجاد والمثابرة .  ويبدو أن العالم يصبح مكانا مقفرا دونهم ودون خدماتهم ودقتهم الصادقة  وتفهمهم الواعي المتعقل . وهم يفضلون المهن العملية كالتجارة أو كل شيء  يتعلق بالأرض كالحراثة والزراعة والعمل في مناجم الفحم وغيرها . كما إنهم  يتمتعون بهوايات لها علاقة بالأرض كالسير والبستنة . 
ميزات مشتركة : أسلوب مميّز ، تركيز ، واقعية ، صلابة ، تصويب نحو الهدف ،  مجابهة ، نشاط ، توفير ، عناد ، صبر ، توازن ، ثبات ، هدوء في التفكير ،  وضوح .
نقائص مشتركة : حب المادة ، بلادة ، استبداد ، عناد ، تمسك بالمبادئ ، تشبث بالرأي .
خصائص مشتركة : المولود الترابي صاحب حركة دائمة ، عفوي وواقعي ، واضح في رأيه ، وثاقب في نظرته، صبور وطموح من دون تسرّع .
الأبراج الهوائية
متحدث عادة، مثير ولامع. إلى إذا أصيح الهواء خانقاً - يحتاج إلى المساحة.
الأبراج الهوائية هي : الجوزاء ، الميزان ، الدلو.
الهوائيون مرتبطون معا في القضايا العقلية والذهنية . فالهوائيون يفكرون  إذن . فحين يطالعهم تعبير جديد أو فكرة جديدة يتساءلون "هل هي فكرة قوية  منطقيا ؟ "ولكنهم غير عمليين بوجه خاص . فشعورهم والجانب الروحي عندهم يحب  أن يُذعن لعقلهم . إنهم مدرّسون طبيعيون وفلاسفة ومحللون وتنتصر رؤوسهم على  قلوبهم .
ولأنهم يجدون لكل شيء سببا فهم عادلون ومعتدلون لا يبدون تحمسا للأمور ولا  يتهورون . إنهم هادئون لطفاء بطيئون نوعا ما ولكنهم ينظرون للأمور نظرة  شاملة منتظمة . ويحبون أن يحققوا الأشياء في أوقاتها . شيء واحد في وقت  واحد ، لا يخلطون ولا يؤجلون .
ينجحون في الأعمال الذهنية . التثقيف هو حقل اختصاصهم كما أنهم يبرعون في  الميدان الوظيفي والاستخدام . تنحصر هواياتهم في الكتب ويقضون أوقات الفراغ  بكل ما له علاقة بالهواء كالطيران ودراسة الطير .
ميزات مشتركة : حب الاطلاع ، ثقافة ، سرعة بديهة ، إدراك ، عمق في التفكير ،  مثالية ، ديناميكية ، انفتاح في العلاقات ، حب الكلام ، سرعة في القرار ،  حب المناقشة والجدال ، دهاء ، مرح . 
نقائص مشتركة : ثرثرة ، قلق ، عصبية ، قلة تركيز ، لا مبالاة ، سطحية ، فضولية ، حشرية ، حب الظهور .
خصائص مشتركة : المولود الهوائي مثقف ، مفكر ، مبدع ، متحدث لبق
الأبراج المائية
خيالي عاطفي ومنعش، إلا إذا تبخر. يحتاج لأن يحتوي.
الأبراج المائية هي : السرطان ، العقرب ، الحوت .
المائيون هم أشخاص عاطفون وحساسون . الشعور فيهم أقوى من العمل أو الفكر  وهذا ما يجعلهم رومانسين ومنغرمين مع من يحبون . مع العلم أنهم قد يكونوا  عنيدين ومشاكسين للآخرين .
إنهم إذا طالعهم شيء جديد تساءلوا "هل أحب هذا ؟ وكيف أشعر إزاء ذلك ؟ كبيرو القلب وتتغلب عليهم قلوبهم على عقولهم .
وتلعب الماء دورها في كل شيء بالنسبة إلى حياتهم . فهم يحبون العيش قرب  عنصرهم إما على ضفة نهر أو قناة أو بحيرة أو بحر . إنهم قلقون ويحبون السفر  الطويل . يشربون الكثير من الماء والسوائل على أنواعها وفي طفولتهم ينزعون  إلى البكاء . وهم يأخذون كل شيء مأخذ الجدية لأنهم يشعرون . فهم يتألمون  كثيرا ويفرحون أكثر من سواهم .
الأعمال المتعلقة بالماء تجتذبهم وتعتبر أفضل شيء لهم . فكثيرا ما يكونون  في شركات المياه والمصابغ وعمال الري ومدربو السباحة أو يعملون في البحار  والأنهار . وهواياتهم تنحصر في عنصرهم التجديف والسباحة والرحلات البحرية  وما شابه .
ميزات مشتركة : عاطفة ، هدوء ، تضحية ، حب المساعدة ، رومنطيقية ، عشق  الأحلام ، وفاء ، إخلاص ، إنسانية ، رقة ، حنان ، إثارة ، تدفق ، دلال ،  التزام .
نقائص مشتركة : حساسية زائدة ، كسل ، تقلب ، مزاجية ، تسرع ، مبالغة في الدلال ، بُعد عن الواقعية ، استسلام .
خصائص مشتركة : المولود المائي عاطفي ، حالم ، خدوم ، لعوب ، ومتقلب .


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

*حقيقة الأبراج الصينية
* *





بعد  محاولة بحثي في الأبراج الصينية لم أجد لها أي توافق يستحق أن يُذكر ,  خاصة أن نظام الأبراج الصينية مُقسم حسب سنة الولادة! بمعنى أنه لكل سنة  برج معيّن ويتكرر كل 12 سنة! لذلك لا أنصح أبداً التصديق بأي صفات مذكورة  ضمن هذا البرج, ولكم أن تحكموا عليها بأنفسكم.
طالما أنك غير مقتنع فيها,
لماذا تضعها في موقعك؟!
السبب في إضافة قسم كامل لهذه الأبراج , لأن بعض الزوار يبحث عنها, فأردنا  أن نسهل عملية البحث , ليقرأها هنا ويقتنع أنها لا تطابق الواقع أبداً ,  وحتى نكشف لزوارنا الكرام الدجل في تلك الأبراج , فهل يُعقل أن يكون جميع  الطلاب في صفٍ واحد والذين عادة يكونون مواليد سنة واحدة , أن تكون صفاتهم  متشابهة؟!! إذن من المنطقي أن نرفض هذه الأبراج , والذي لا يُصدق ذلك عليه  بقراءة برجه الصيني وأبراج من يعرفهم ويحاول مقارنة ما هو مكتوب مع ما هو  واقع.
رأيي الشخصي : الأبراج الصينية غير واقعية وغير صحيحة , وكل ما هو مذكور في كل برج قد ينطبق بعضه على أي إنسان! 
(الأبراج الإجتماعية) : الفأر , البقرة , الأرنب , القرد , الكلب والخنزير
(الأبراج المنغلقة) : النمر , التنين , الثعبان , الحصان , العنزة والديك
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

مائيون
 




الأبراج  المائية   هي :   السرطان ، العقرب ، الحوت .

المائيون هم أشخاص عاطفون وحساسون  . الشعور فيهم أقوى من  العمل  أو الفكر  وهذا ما يجعلهم رومانسين ومنغرمين مع  من يحبون . مع العلم  أنهم قد  يكونوا عنيدين ومشاكسين للآخرين .

إنهم إذا طالعهم شيء جديد تساءلوا "هل أحب هذا ؟ وكيف أشعر إزاء ذلك ؟ كبيرو  القلب وتتغلب عليهم قلوبهم على عقولهم .

وتلعب الماء دورها في كل شيء بالنسبة إلى حياتهم . فهم يحبون العيش قرب  عنصرهم   إما  على ضفة نهر أو قناة أو بحيرة أو بحر . إنهم قلقون ويحبون  السفر الطويل . يشربون الكثير من  الماء والسوائل على أنواعها وفي طفولتهم  ينزعون إلى البكاء . وهم يأخذون كل شيء مأخذ الجدية لأنهم يشعرون . فهم  يتألمون كثيرا ويفرحون أكثر من سواهم .

الأعمال المتعلقة بالماء تجتذبهم وتعتبر أفضل شيء لهم . فكثيرا ما يكونون  في شركات المياه والمصابغ وعمال الري ومدربو السباحة  أو يعملون في البحار  والأنهار . وهواياتهم تنحصر في عنصرهم التجديف والسباحة والرحلات البحرية  وما شابه .

ميزات مشتركة :عاطفة ، هدوء ، تضحية ، حب المساعدة ، رومنطيقية ، عشق  الأحلام ، وفاء ، إخلاص ، إنسانية ، رقة ، حنان ، إثارة ، تدفق ، دلال ،  التزام   .

نقائص مشتركة : حساسية  زائدة ،  كسل ، تقلب ، مزاجية ، تسرع ، مبالغة في الدلال ، بُعد عن الواقعية ، استسلام .

خصائص مشتركة : المولود المائي عاطفي ، حالم ، خدوم ، لعوب ، ومتقلب .


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

نبتون
 




نبتـون  : إن نبتون يُؤثر في تغيير الواقع ……………... وتأثيره رقيق وهادئ كالنسيم  ويأتي بواقع وظروف غير متوقعة ويُوقظ الإحساس بالمسئولية والذنب

والقلق  والإضطراب والوهم ….. ويرتبط نبتون بكل أشكال الهروب ويجعل الأشياء تبدو  في صورة مُقنّعة بحيث يتحول الشيء الذي نكون متأكدين منه إلى شيء مُختلف  تماماً . 

إن نبتون كوكب الأوهام وبالتالي فهو يتحكم في المجالات الخفية التي تكمن  وراء قدراتنا العقلية العادية ووراء قدراتنا على إثبات الحقيقة كما نراها  من وجهة نظرنا …. والخداع والأوهام والإحباط والغش كلها أشياء مرتبطة بهذا  الكوكب ويدل على واقع غامض يعد بالخلود ؛ ولكن بصورة معقدة يستحيل علينا أن  نفهمها وحين يكون نبتون في اسوأ أوضاعه يُصيب الإنسان بأوهام لا أساس لها  من الصحة وحين يكون في أحسن أوضاعه فإنه يلهم بالشعر والموسيقى والوحي  بالحب في أسمى صوره ……. وله سيطرة على الكثير من أنواع الفنون .


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

*بلوتو





بلوتـو  : يقع بلوتو على أطراف مجموعتنا الشمسية ؛ وبالتالي فهو يتحكم في خريطة  الأبراج (بمعنى أن المراحل الأخيرة من حياتك ووصول الأحداث الهامة  والتطورات الكبرى إلى نقطة اللارجعة …. إنه النهاية والإنتقال إلى إلى  أواخر الأشياء

إنه السبب في كل التحولات التي تحدث ولكن بطريقة  رقيقة وبطيئة وقوية التأثير في الوقت نفسه ؛ وهو يُوجد الشيء ثم يُدمره ثم  يُعيده من جديد ….. وأحياناً ما يبدأ بلوتو في ممارسة تأثيره بحدثٍ صغير  تافه ربما يمر دون أن نلاحظه ؛ ثم تبدأ الأمور في التغير بهدوء وثبات وببطء  شديد إلى أن يحدث تغيير ضخم في المجال الذي يؤثر عليه بلوتو في حياتك ؛  وهو يتحكم في التفكير الجماعي والإتجاهات التي يرفضها المجتمع . 

ويتحكم بلوتو في عالم الموتى والعالم الخفي وفي كل القوى الخفية الني تُسبب  الحياة والدمار من حولنا ومن تحتنا ومن فوقنا ………. ويمكن أن يدفع الإنسان  إلى الرغبة العارمة في القوة ……. إنه يرمز إلى القدرة التامة علىالتغيير  التام والكُلي لأسلوب حياتنا سواء في التفكير او التصرف .
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

* اورانوس





أورانـوس  : يتحكم أُورانُوس في عملية التغيير المفاجئة والإضطرابات غير المتوقعة  والثورات …… إنه رمز الإستقلالية التامة ويؤكد على تحرر الفرد من كل القيود  والموانع ؛ وهو كوكب مخترق ويدل على الموهبة والأصالة والعبقرية في خارطة  الأبراج …… وعادة ما يُسبب إنقلاب

الأوضاع في آخر لحظة ويؤدي إلى  تغيير الخُطط فجأة ؛ كما أنه يُسبب الفراق المؤلم والحوادث والنكبات  والتصرفات الغريبة وقد يدفع الإنسان إلى التمرد الأهوج وإلى فساد عبقرية من  يتميزون بالعبقرية في العلوم أو الفنون فيتحولون إلى البوهيمية والضياع ؛  كما أنه يتحكم في التقنية والطيران وكل أشكال التقدم الكهربائي والإلكتروني  وتحقيق قفزات إلى الأمام في أي مجال من المجالات . 

كذلك فهو يؤدي إلى قلب الأوضاع رأساً على عقب وإلى تحول الأمور فجأة إلى  العكس …….. ومن الصعب التنبؤ بتأثيراته لأنه يتحكم في القرارات والأحداث  بطريقة فُجائية كالصاعقة .
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

الشمس
 




الشمس  :  إن الشمس محور الوجود وهي كتلة ملتهبة تدور حولها كل الكواكب في أفلاك  لا نهاية لها ؛ والشمس ترسل باستمرارية أشعة ضوئية حرارية وطاقة ولا يمكن  للحياة على الأرض أن تستمر بدونها والشمس ترمز في علم الفلك إلى المركز  الذي تدور حوله كل أنشطة

حياتنا دائماً …… فهي رمز لطبيعتنا  الجوهرية والخيط الطبيعي والمتصل الذي يسري في كل ما نفعله في حياتنا منذ  مولدنا وحتى مماتنا على ظهر هذا الكوكب . 

لقد كان الفلكيون القدماء يعتبرون الشمس مجرد كوكب آخر ؛ لأنها كانت تَعبُر  الأُفق كل يوم كغيرها من الكواكب السيارة في السماء ؛ ولعل الشمس هي النجم  الوحيد الذي نراه بوضوح لكنها في الحقيقة نجم قزم فقُطرها حوالي 860 ألف  ميل ؛ وعرضها حوالي العشرة أمثال عرض الكوكب العملاق المشتري ؛ وأقرب نجم  بعد الشمس موجود على مسافة تبعد 300 ألف مرة قدر بُعد الشمس عنا ؛ ولو كانت  الشمس تبعد عنا قدر بعد معظم النجوم اللامعة لما استطعنا أن نراها بدون  منظار . 

إن كل شئ في خريطة الفلك يدور حول الشمس؛ ورغم وجود قُوى أُخرى على خريطة  بعض الأشخاص إلا أن الشمس هي النواة الكلية للوجود وهي ترمز إلى كل ما  يُمكن أن يحدُث للإنسان طِوال حياته فالشمس هي الحيوية وهي القوة المُحركة  للحياة وجوهرك كله يعتمد على وضع الشمس وأنت تُحاول دائماً أن تُفسِر حسب  موقعها في الأبراج والمنازل وكل تطور يحدث في مستقبلك تجد أسراره في الشمس  كما أنها تُحدد السِمات الأساسية لشُعاعك على كل ما هو حولك لأتها رمز  القوة والحكمة والحرارة والوجود والقدرة بالنسبة لكل شخص يتصرف كشخص ناضج  وهي أيضاً قوة مبدعة في المجتمع فهي تُمثل الوعي بهبة الحياة …… تتميز  الطبيعة الشمسية بالغرور والقوة والعنجهية ولايُمكن الوثوق بها ؛ وهي تلجأ  إلى القوة على الدوام .


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

*: ناريون
* *




الأبراج النارية هي : الحمل ، الأسد ، القوس. 

يتميز الناريون بالمثالية والروحانية . حين تطالعهم أمور جديدة يتساءلون  "هل هي صحيحة وخيرة ؟ هل تجعل العالم أفضل ؟ "إنهم يتطلعون دائما إلى  الأمور التي ترفع بكل شيء عاليا في الحياة تماما كما تفعل النار حين ترفع  كل شيء مع لهبها في السماء . ولأنهم ناريين فإنهم كثيرا ما يفقدون الوجهة  العملية من الأمور ولذلك فهم قد يتعرضون للإخفاق في بلوغ مثالياتهم لأنهم  يتمسكون كثيرا بالرؤية والخيال . 
إنهم فنانون وخلاقون ونادرا ما ينجح أحدهم في الأعمال الروتينية الرتيبة .  إنهم يرغبون دائما في إتـقان الأشياء ليكوّنوا لأنفسهم أهمية كبيرة ويُعجب  الناس بهم . محبون جدا ولهم شعبية كبيرة وفوق كل ذلك يحملون كثيرا بأمجاد  أكبر . وكونهم أولاد النار فهم سريعو الغضب ولكن سرعان ما يهدئون وكثيرا ما  تكون أعمالهم في المرافق التي تلعب النار دورا مهما كالأفران والأسلحة وما  شابه . وهواياتهم تنحصر في كل ما له علاقة بالنار والشمس والسباحة والطبخ  والمخيمات . 
ميزات مشتركة : حركة ديناميكية ، خلق ، عاطفة متأججة ، ثقة ، عشق للحرية ، شجاعة ، تفاؤل . 
نقائص مشتركة : تسلط ، غطرسة ، زهو ، تبذير ، حساسية ، عدائية ، عصبية ، حدّة .
خصائص مشتركة : المولود الناري عملي ، مسيطر ، صاحب حضور لافت
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

الترابيون
 




الأبراج الترابية  هي :  الثور ، العذراء ، الجدي.

الترابيون هم أشخاص عمليّون   ونزاعون إلى العلوم ، إنهم يتطلعون دائما   إلى الأفكار الجديدة : "هل تصلح للعمل ؟ وماذا يمكن أن تحقق ؟ ". وهم  بطيئون ولكنهم واثقون وصبورون ويضعون أقدامهم في ثبات على أرض الحقيقة .  ويتعلمون من المرة الأولى التي يختبرون فيها .

إنهم يستحقون كل ثقة ويتميزون بالشهامة والاستقامة والعمل الجاد والمثابرة .  ويبدو أن العالم يصبح مكانا مقفرا دونهم ودون خدماتهم ودقتهم  الصادقة  وتفهمهم  الواعي المتعقل . وهم يفضلون المهن العملية كالتجارة  أو  كل شيء  يتعلق بالأرض كالحراثة والزراعة والعمل في مناجم الفحم وغيرها . كما إنهم  يتمتعون بهوايات لها علاقة بالأرض كالسير والبستنة . 

ميزات مشتركة :أسلوب مميّز ، تركيز ، واقعية ، صلابة ، تصويب نحو الهدف ،  مجابهة ، نشاط ، توفير ، عناد ، صبر ، توازن ، ثبات ، هدوء في التفكير ،  وضوح .

نقائص مشتركة : حب المادة ، بلادة ، استبداد ، عناد ، تمسك بالمبادئ ، تشبث بالرأي .

خصائص مشتركة : المولود الترابي صاحب حركة دائمة ، عفوي وواقعي ، واضح في رأيه ، وثاقب في نظرته ، صبور وطموح من دون تسرع.


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

*هوائيون
**



* *



* *

* *




الأبراج الهوائية  هي :   الجوزاء ، الميزان ، الدلو.

الهوائيون مرتبطون معا في القضايا العقلية والذهنية . فالهوائيون يفكرون   إذن . فحين يطالعهم تعبير جديد أو فكرة جديدة يتساءلون  "هل هي فكرة قوية  منطقيا ؟ "ولكنهم غير 

عمليين بوجه خاص . فشعورهم والجانب الروحي عندهم يحب أن يُذعن لعقلهم .  إنهم مدرّسون طبيعيون وفلاسفة ومحللون وتنتصر رؤوسهم على قلوبهم .

ولأنهم  يجدون لكل شيء سببا  فهم   عادلون ومعتدلون لا يبدون تحمسا للأمور  ولا يتهورون . إنهم هادئون لطفاء بطيئون نوعا ما ولكنهم ينظرون للأمور نظرة  شاملة منتظمة . ويحبون 

أن يحققوا  الأشياء   في أوقاتها . شيء واحد في وقت واحد ، لا يخلطون ولا يؤجلون .

ينجحون في الأعمال الذهنية . التثقيف هو حقل اختصاصهم كما أنهم يبرعون في  الميدان الوظيفي والاستخدام . تنحصر هواياتهم في الكتب ويقضون أوقات الفراغ  بكل ما له علاقة 

بالهواء كالطيران ودراسة الطير .

ميزات مشتركة :   حب الاطلاع ، ثقافة ، سرعة بديهة ، إدراك ، عمق في  التفكير ، مثالية ، ديناميكية ، انفتاح في العلاقات ، حب الكلام ، سرعة في  القرار ، حب المناقشة والجدال ، دهاء ، مرح . 

نقائص مشتركة :   ثرثرة ، قلق ، عصبية ، قلة تركيز ، لا مبالاة ، سطحية ، فضولية ، حشرية ، حب الظهور .
*​*
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

* زحل





زحَـل  : زُحل يسبح في نظامنا الشمسي في ظلام مهيب بحلقاته الغامضة ويُجبرنا على  الإستيقاظ لإدراك ما أهملناه في ما مضى ، كما أنه إحدى مسببات الحيرة ؟!  ………. ويؤثر في المشكلات التي تحتاج إلى حل ويؤثر في العقبات والعوائق 

والتعطيل ، وبذلك فإن زُحل يؤثر على تحويل مشاعرنا إلى المجالات التي كنا  نُهملها من قبل والتي نتكاسل عنها ……… لذلك وجب علينا أن نتبع أُسلوباً  مُنظماً ولن تتحقق أهدافنا إلا بتحمل الألم والمُعاناة فهو يجلب النظام  لخريطة أبراج معينة …….. بينما يفرض علينا أن نتعقل في الأشياء التي لم نكن  نتعقل فيها . 

وحين يُسبب زُحَل المشكلات والقيود فإنه يُجبرنا على تحمل نتائج إنتمائنا  إلى الجنس البشري ويُطالبنا بتقبُل تغيرات الأحوال وتداول الأيام التي تُعد  سمة محتومة من سِمات الحياة الإنسانية ؛ ويتحكم زُحل في الزمن والشيخوخة  والإعتدال والرزانة ………….. وهو كذلك يُثير الإكتئاب والسوداوية والغيرة  والطمع . 

ولايملك الإنسان أن يفعل شيئاً مع زُحل إلا أن يُواجه الحقائق  …….
*


----------

